#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-22
<saeed> salam bache ha
<saeed> kasy file farsie rahnamaie networking ubunto dare?
<everplays> saeed, salaam, manzooret az networking chi? mikhay shabake too linux ro yad begiri?
<h0n3st> saeed, yani chi?
<h0n3st> everplays, salam behrooz khan
<saeed> are dada
<saeed> shabake dar linux
<everplays> saeed, inja vase shooroo chiz-e khoobie > http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/
<h0n3st> saeed, mabani ke tafavot nemikone. ye dastoor ifconfig,iwconfig va route hast yeki dota file tanzim mesle resolve.conf
<everplays> albate farsi nist :)
<h0n3st> saeed, ye iptable ham hast ke khub chizi hast
<saeed> ifconfigo ie chizaii midonam
<h0n3st> hamashoon ham ye rahnama daran in hava too man mitooni bebini
<saeed> iwconfig chie?
<saeed> iptable ham faghat shenidam
<h0n3st> saeed, iwconfig male wireless hast
<saeed> hala age yeki az shoma baradari ro dar haghe ma kamel kone ye name toziih bede hooshe yadgiry daram.
<h0n3st> saeed,  iptable ham male tanzimati mesle firewall/router ina
<saeed> pas iwconfig bedarde man nemikhore
<saeed> helpesho to khate farman didam
<h0n3st> darzemn, samba vase shabakeye windowsi hast
<saeed> ama az karesh sar dar naiavordam
<saeed> samba ro ham download kardam
<saeed> ama che joor rah bendazam nemidoonam
<saeed> manzooram az kare switch hash sar dar naiavordam
<h0n3st> saeed,  google!
<saeed> mamnoon
<h0n3st> amba bayad file configesh ro das kari koni
<saeed> zahmat keshidy dada
<saeed> 2 ta file daram in hava
<saeed> ....................................
<saeed> vali kie ke bekhad tarjome kone?
<h0n3st> saeed, Google is yr friend
<saeed> :d
<saeed> yes my dada.
<saeed> i know
<h0n3st> saeed, natuni manual bekhuni majboor mishi linux ra bezari kenar, dir ya zood.
<saeed> akhe in ke faje as.
<saeed> ye manbae farsi nadare linux?
<h0n3st> maga na everplays ?
<saeed> in ke vase ye hamchin system ameli najoore
<saeed> makhsoosan ma irania ke bayad kamkam az windows bekeshim biroon
<h0n3st> saeed, ketabay alen baghoomiyan shayad bad nabashe. bazi matlabha qadimi shode ama kolan aali hast
<everplays> hehe! aslan donbale farsi nagard saeed
<h0n3st> fek konam ketab parsix ra betooni download koni
<everplays> ama 100% na 200% takid mikonam ke h0n3st dorost mige, natooni manual bekhooni yani tatil
<saeed> mitoonam.
<saeed> dar hade tarjome ham hastam
<saeed> ama bazi az dastoorat gonge baram
<h0n3st> everplays, chi shod? behesh barkhord?
<everplays> h0n3st, hehe, man page ro did tarsid :D
<reza> سلام
<reza> کسی میتونه مشکل من رو حل کنه؟
<hale> salam
<hale> sghl
<hale> سلام
<hale> میشه لطفا در مورد میکروکرنل ها و مونولیتیک کرنل ها یه بحث کوچیکی شروع کنید دوستان
<hale> http://www.technotux.org/html/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-18302.html
<hale> من فقط همین مطلب رو دارم با چند تا خط انگلیش که اونم همینو میگه
<heresh> salam 2stan
<heresh> etefaqi vase forum aftade?
<heresh> man be hich shekli hata mihman nemitonam vared besham
<heresh> mige name karbari "heresh" qeire fa'al shode ast
<heresh> alo? kasi xone nist?
<heresh> :)
<heresh> alan payam ro didam. migam chera hamon safhe payam monaseb ro nemizaran??
<Guest26784> سلام دوستان . چاکرا نصب کردم دیگه ویندوز بالا نمیاد . چی کار کنم ؟؟‌
<Guest26784> لطفا کمک کنید
<badjokerr> Guest26784: میتونید توی انجمن چاکرا سوالتون رو مطرح کنید
<Guest26784> badjokerr : آخه نیاز شدید دارم . نمیتونم صبر کنم
<mahm0ud> بد جوکر جان به جز اوبونتو بقیه انجمن قوی ای ندارند.
<mahm0ud> الان چند روزه دومین دبین فارسی اکسپایر شده هیچ کسی هم چیزس نمیگه!!!!!!!
<gabo> سلام دوستان
<gabo> بعد از تغييرات سايت نام كاربري من غير فعال شده
<gabo> آيا بقيه هم با اين مشكل برخورد كردند؟
<gabo> الان اون بالا رو ديدم
<gabo> پس قضيه واسه همه است
<hale> سلام
<hale> با یه فایروال لینوکسی که بهش گفتیم پروکسی داشته باشه (http proxy)  و بهش گفتیم که پورتهای 80 و 10443 رو اجازه بده و پورت 21 رو ببنده چطور میشه پورت 21 رو تست کرد؟
<hale> بهش میگم پورت 80 رو اجازه نده اونوقت هیچ صفحه ای برام باز نمیشه
<hale> اما وقتی میگم پورت 21 رو برام ببنده مشکل داره: ftp://ftp.slackware.at/slackware/ این سایت رو برام میاره در حالیکه نباید بیاره
<hale> کلاینتها ویندوزین
<hale> لطفا کمک کنید؟
<hale> جوابم رو گرفتم
<hale> squid از ftp ساپورت نمیکنه یا همچی چیزی...........
<ramanK> Man ta hala SMF ro upgrade nakardam vali fekr nemikardam 2-3 ruz tul bekeshe va taze bege name karbari gheire fa'al shode !
 * ramanK ta'ne mizane !
<Guest39330> سلام دوستان . چاکرا نصب کردم دیگه ویندوز بالا نمیاد . چی کار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟
<Guest39330> چه جوری ویندوز را به گراب اضافه کنم ؟؟؟‌
<ilius> Guest39330: #archlinux-ir
<Guest39330> ilius: اونجا نوشتم مشکلمو ولی کسی تحویلم نگرفت !!!
<farhad> salam
<farhad> kasi ba partion image kar karde?
<ilius> !ask | farhad
<lubotu3> farhad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<farhad> chetory mitonam partition image ra dar mohit grafici ejra konam?
<farhad> من پارتیشن ایمیج را روی اوبونتو نصب کرده ام ولی اصلاْ توی منوی من نیست؟چطوری می تونم محیط گرافیکی آن را اجرا کنم؟
<ilius> farhad: gparted?
<ilius> farhad: Partition Editor?
<ilius> farhad: System -> Administration -> GParted
<ilius> farhad: rabti be "image" nadare
<farhad> آه ببخشید من تازه وارد م اشتباه گفتم
<farhad> منظورم  partimage
<farhad> برای گرفتن ایمیج از هارد به کار گرفته می شود .
<ilius> farhad: اون ابزار گرافیکی نیست
<ilius> farhad: توی محیط متنی (خط فرمان) استفاده می‌کنن
<ilius> farhad: partimage --help
<farhad> آخه توی سایتش  http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-manual_Usage
<farhad> عکس هایی به صورت گرافیکی گذاشته .
<ilius> farhad: خب اونا توی ترمیناله دیگه
<ilius> farhad: شبه گرافیکیه
<farhad> این عکس ها مال ترمیناله؟
<ilius> farhad: توی ترمینال اجرا میشه
<ilius> farhad: بله
<farhad> از این نرم افزار استفاده کردی یا نه ؟
<ilius> farhad: یه ترمینال باز کن
<ilius> farhad: Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ilius> farhad: و توش بنویس
<ilius> farhad: sudo partimage
<farhad> آیا تا به حال این نرم افزار را به کار گرفته این؟
<ilius> farhad: نه
<farhad> شما از چه نرم افزاری برای پشتیبان گرفتن استفاده می کنید ؟
<ilius> farhad: از امکانات خود لینوکس
<ilius> farhad: شما اگه مشکلی داری بپرس
<ilius> farhad: رابط گرافیکی‌ش تقریبا واضحه
<farhad> قبلا چند بار اوبونتو نصب کرده بودم ولی بعد از یه مدت دیگه کار نمی کرد . می خوام یه پشتیبان کامل از اوبونتو بگیرم
<ilius> farhad: اگه خود پارتیشن رو بکاپ بگیرید حجم ایمیج میشه به اندازه حجم کل پارتیشن
<ilius> farhad: block-level
<farhad> می خوام ازتمام نرم افزار ها و کل سیستم ام یک پشتیبان  بگیرم.
<ilius> farhad: کاری نداره چقدرش پره چقدرش خالیه
<ilius> farhad: ولی نرم‌افزارهایی هم هست که فایل‌لول کار می‌کنه
<ilius> farhad: مثل
<ilius> farhad: fsarchiver
<farhad> تازه اوبونتو نصب کرده ام و آپدیت کرده ام
<ilius> farhad: حجم پارتیشن اوبونتو چقدره؟
<farhad> چطوری میشه فهمید؟
<ilius> farhad: df -h /
<ilius> farhad: توی ترمینال بزن
<ilius> farhad: خروجی‌ش رو پیست کن
<farhad> mehr@mehr-PC:~$ df -h / Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda7              33G  3.1G   28G  11% /
<ilius> farhad: توی پارتیشن‌های دیگه ۳۳ گیگ خالی داری برای بک‌آپ گرفتن؟
<ilius> farhad: اگه میخوای بکاپ‌ات فقط ۳ گیگ جا بگیره نه ۳۳ گیگ. اون نرم‌افزاری که گفتم رو نصب کن
<ilius> farhad: fsarchiver
<farhad> پارتشینی که اوبونتو روی آن نصب شده ۳۳گیگ می باشد و ۳ گیگ آن پر است .
<farhad> یه سوال :‌این بک آپ را باید با نصب دوباره لینوکس ریکاوری کرد؟
<ilius> farhad: بله!! خودم اینو از خروجی دستور  فهمیدم
<ilius> farhad: به اون ریکاوری نمیگن
<farhad> چی میگن ؟
<ilius> farhad: "restore" migan
<farhad> یعنی بازیابی؟
<ilius> farhad: تقریبا
<ilius> farhad: گرچه به ترجمه‌ش فکر نکرده بودم
<farhad> تا به حال از این نرم‌افزار استفاد ه کرده این؟
<farhad> خوب کار می کنه ؟
<ilius> farhad: شما چیکار داری من استفاده کردم یا نه. کلی آدم توی دنیا استفاده می‌کنن
<ilius> farhad: یه سرچ کنی کلی راهنما براش میاره
<ilius> farhad: توی انجمن فارسی اوبونتو هم یه راهنما بود
<ilius> farhad: فعلا که انجمن در حال تعمیراته
<farhad> از راهنماییتون ممنونم
<farhad> fsarchiver محیط گرافیکی داره؟
<arashsahihi> anyone here?
<farhad>  fsarchiver محیط گرافیکی داره؟
<arashsahihi> سلام کسی میتونه درباره xscreensaver توضیحی بده؟؟
<farhad> fs
<farhad> fsarchiver محیط گرافیکی داره ؟
<Guest93571> salam
<mahm0ud> سلام بچه ها من فایل دب پیکاسا و  ارت و میخواهم تو سیناپتک نیست از چطوری بگیرم
<narcislinux> salam
<the-light> salam narcislinux
<ilius> mahm0ud: مخازن گوگل هست ولی برای ما تحریمه
<narcislinux> the-light:  salam
<ilius> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ testing non-free
<mahm0ud> are tahrimim
<mahm0ud> khob az koja begirim!??
<mahm0ud> siti chizi hast az oonja begirim?
<ilius> mahm0ud: نمی‌دونم
<ilius> mahm0ud: tu makhzabe mediubuntu shayad bashe
<ilius> *makhzane
<mahm0ud> man debian linux mint daram
<ilius> mahm0ud: debian ya mint?
<mahm0ud> ye noskhe minte ke payash debian e
<hale1> salam
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: :)
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: زیاد جدی نگیر، خواستم دلت خوش باشه
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: هنوزم سرعت عملت پایینه! جات باشم خودم رو به یک تحلیلگر الگوریتم معرفی می‌کند
<Dark-Sun> می‌کنم*
<Dark-Sun> تحلیلگر الگوریتم = algorithm analyzer
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: ^
 * Dark-Sun music news: 'Global Zoo' album by 'Kiosk' band has been released. 
<Dark-Sun> از «کفش» آلبوم «باغ وحش جهانی» گروه «کیوسک» : ماشین‌ها مثل صاحبشونن یا قراضه‌ان یا کورسی و شیکن. جهت برقراری عدالته که همه توی ترافیکن
<Dark-Sun> می‌گم ipchains قدیمتر از iptables بوده؟
<Dark-Sun> یا اینکه جایگزین هم هستن؟
<Dark-Sun> جهت ذکر در آرشیو
<Dark-Sun> The ipchains software was superseded by the iptables system in Linux kernel 2.4 and above.[2]
<Dark-Sun> ویکی پدیا، مقاله‌ی ipchains
<btavakkoli> اگه کسی این‌جا هست که گرافیک کار می کنه یه کمک به نوید خان بکنه : erghezi
<btavakkoli> ;)
<badjokerr> btavakkoli: الان قضیه در و تخته و ایناس
<badjokerr> ؟
<erghezi> :))))
<erghezi> چطوری میشه خطوط رو صاف کرد؟ لبه های خطوط رو ..... صاف صاف بشه
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
 * Dark-Sun az door be kalaghe sefid bal salam mikone.
<Abismo> salam
<Abismo> hi there
<Dark-Sun> هاو آر یو پلیز
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> کام هیر ایف یو سوالی دارین بفرمایین، پیپل هیر کام تو هلپ یو
<Abismo> سلام
<Abismo> من میخواستم ubuntu رو
<Abismo> به صورت اپلیکیشن روی ویندوزم نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: خب کار اسونیه
<Abismo> خوب برای شما شاید :D
<Dark-Sun> یعنی من انجام ندادم ولی کلا نصب اوبونتو اسونه
<Abismo> من نمیخوام ویندوز اریجینالم بپره
<Abismo> ولی میخواستم با این سیستم هم بتونم کار کنم
<Abismo> تابه حال هم تجربه نصب سیستمی غیر از ویندوز نداشتم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: همین روشی که انتخاب کردین مناسبترین روش برای شماست
<Dark-Sun> چون درگیر پارتیشن بندی نمی‌شین
<Dark-Sun> سی دی رو بگذارین و گزینه‌ی مناسب نصب رو انتخاب کنین
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: salam azizam khobi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<Abismo> تازه دانلودش تموم شد
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: قربونت برم عزیزم. خودت خوبی؟
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: رایتش کن
<Abismo> چشم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: یک روزی به دردت می‌خوره
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Abismo> از دیسک نجات بیت دفندر استفاده کردم
<Abismo> که سیستمش یه جورایی لینوکسی بود
<Abismo> فکر کنم شبیه همونه
 * Dark-Sun nemidune bedune write kardane image (masalane az tarighe Daemon tools) mishe nasb ro tuye win anjam dad ya na :S
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: بعد از رایت نیازی نیست سیستم رو ریست کنی
<Dark-Sun> فقط بگذارش توی دستگاه. اتوران باز می شه
<Dark-Sun> بقیه‌اش راحته
<Abismo> میدونم . از نرو میشه استفاده کرد دیگه؟
<Abismo> چون iso هارو راحت میزنه
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: بله.
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: همه می‌زنن من با کلون هم رایت کردم
<Abismo> بخشید من الان میام
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: بدو
<Dark-Sun> ولی زود بیا
<Dark-Sun> دارک سان کار کردن با نرم افزارهای قفل شکسته و مالکیت دار رو محکوم می‌کنه
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: sar dard e badi daram :-X
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: به خاطر سیگاره
<Dark-Sun> :))
<mori64> ایمیل ادمین فروم چیه ؟ حساب من بلاک شده !
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<Dark-Sun> mori64: تقصیر خودته اون چه پستی بود زدی؟
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: na
<WhiteCrow1> Dark-Sun: migren e
<mori64> Dark-Sun: kodom post
<Dark-Sun> mori64: تازه من صحبت کردم فقط بلاکت کردن، خواستیم با بچه‌ها بیایم در خونه‌تون دعوا
<Dark-Sun> :))
<mori64> gerefti maro :-)
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: میگرن خیلی بده. خواهرم هم داشت. یک قرص‌های خاصی می‌خورد
<Dark-Sun> mori64: ;)
<mori64> hala email admin
<Dark-Sun> mori64: توی فروم کنار اسمشون نوشته مدیر
<Dark-Sun> mori64: یک اکانت جعلی بساز. اسپمشون کن
<Dark-Sun> mori64: با پیام خصوصی.
<Dark-Sun> mori64: البته فکر کنم با علی آقا مطرح کنی از همینجا بتونن پیگیری کنن واستون
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1: با کامپیوتر کار می‌کنی بدتر نمی‌شه؟
<mori64> AliTarihi: agha mitonid komak konid
<WhiteCrow1> chera
<Abismo> ای بابا
<Abismo> لعنت به نرم افزارهایی که بعد از نسب خود به خود ریستارت میکنن
<WhiteCrow1> brb
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: خود به خود نبود. اول ویندوز رو شات داون کرد بعدش ریست شد
<Abismo> نه منظورم این نیست
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: فکر کن اسکن دیسک اول ویندوز چقدر می‌تونست اذیت کنه
<saaber> Abismo: من در لینوکس چنین چیزی ندیدم تا حالا
<Abismo> من یه مرضی که دارم بازی کردن با آنتی ویروس هاست
<Dark-Sun> saaber: سلام به برادرم صابر
<Abismo> ویروس تو فایل زیپ میریزم
<Dark-Sun> saaber: خوبی خوشکلم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: سلام عزیزم
<Dark-Sun> ؟
<saaber> Dark-Sun: مرسی ;)
<Dark-Sun> saaber: ویروس زیپ می‌کنه صابر!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<WhiteCrow1||AWAY> http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Attachmate-Corporation-to-Acquire-Novell-Inc-NASDAQ-NOVL-1357339.htm%E2%80%AC
<Abismo> نه از پی سی ورلد دانلود میکنم زیپ شده
<saaber> Dark-Sun: از عوارض ویندوز
<Dark-Sun> WhiteCrow1||AWAY: انا لله و انا الیه راجعون
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Abismo> خوب من الان رایت کردم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: دستت درد نکنه
<Abismo> برنامه ی ویژه نسب روی ویندوز هم دانلود کردم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: یعنی چی؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber: چی می گه این؟ نصب ویژه ویندوز داشتیم؟
<Abismo> الان دقیقن باید چه کرد ؟ چون تو سایتش که اینارو واسه نصب گذاشته توضیح درست حسابی نداده یه سری از ویژگیهارو گفته فقط
<Abismo> آره بابا
<Abismo> الان دانلود کردم
<Abismo> صبر کن لینک بدم
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: همون سی دی رو بگذار و اتوران رو سیاحت کن
<Abismo> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Dark-Sun> saaber: چقدر سوال می‌پرسه این صابر
<Abismo> ببین من ازینجا دانلود کردم
<Abismo> اون بقل نوشته windows installer
<Abismo> اونو دانلود کردم
<saaber> Dark-Sun: ;)
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: خوبه که رپید شیر نگرفتی
<saaber> WhiteCrow1||AWAY: تا حالا اسم این شرکته رو نشنیده بودم!
<mori64> ye solai   : chera man nemitonam upgrade konam ?
<mori64> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Abismo> آقا راهنمایی کنید
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Abismo> ازین برنامه Wubi
<saaber> mori64: مخازنت رو چک کن ببین درست تنظیم شدند
<Abismo> که استفاده میکنم چند تا آپشن میاد
<Abismo> نوشته instalition size
<Abismo> که میشه مشخص کنی چند گیگ جا بگیره
<Abismo> باید چند بزنم؟
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: راهنمای تصویریش رو بهت دادم عزیزم. یکم مطالعه کنی دستت میاد
<Abismo> آهان مرسی
<Dark-Sun> Abismo: خواهش می‌شه
<mori64> saaber: az koja ?
<saaber> mori64: اول اینو بزن:  sudo apt-get update
<mori64> zadam
<mori64> ghablesh zadam
<Dark-Sun> saaber: فکر کنم کرنل سوزونده سیستمش
<saaber> mori64: synaptic داری؟
<Abismo> آقا من روی دی وی دی زدم
<saaber> mori64: sudo synaptic
<Abismo> این میگه :Note that you need a DESKTOP CD ISO. A DVD ISO may not work. Alternate ISO files are not supported, either.
<mori64> saaber: akhare update ino mide "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<mori64> saaber: are daram
<saaber> mori64: menu -> settings -> repositpries
<mori64> saaber: khob
<saaber> mori64: هر مخزنی که خواستی میتونی اضافه یا کم کنی
<mori64> saaber: release upgrade ro normale vali baz upgrade nemishe
<Abismo> کمک کنید
<Abismo> چند تا سوال دارم من
<Abismo> ای بابا اینم که رفت
<saaber> mori64: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/SoftwareManagement
<saaber> mori64: بزار الان یه لینک خوب میدم
<mori64> ok
<saaber> mori64: http://www.moallemi.ir/blog/download/19/
<saaber> http://www.moallemi.ir/blog/1389/08/12/دانلود-راهنما-نصب-آموزش-تصویر-اوبونتو/
<saaber> mori64: توی لینک دانلود کتاب کارهایی که  باید بعد از نصب اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ انجام دهید در مورد مخازن توضیح داده
<Abismo_> کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه مارو؟
<saaber> Abismo_: مشکلت چیه؟
<Abismo_> مشکلم نصب روی ویندوز هست
<Abismo_> که بشه مثل اپلیکیشن هروقت خواستم حذفش کنم
<saaber> Abismo_: نصب اوبونتو؟
<Abismo_> آره
<Abismo_> دانلود کردم کامل
<Abismo_> رایت کردم رو دی وی دی
<Abismo_> اینستالر ویندوزش رو هم نصب کردم
<saaber> Abismo_: ببخشید من اصلا ازش اطلاعی ندارم
<saaber> Abismo_: حالا چرا جدا نصب نمیکنی؟
<Abismo_> وقتی میام نصب کنم مستقیم میره دوباره از نت دانلود کنه کل ایمیج رو
<Abismo_> در حالی که دانلود کردم خودم
<Abismo_> مگه مریضم 600 و خورده ای مگابایت رو دوبار دانلود کنم آخه؟
<Abismo_> اونم با سرعت نت پایینم
<saaber> Abismo_: ایمیج رو روی سی دی رایت کن و سیستم رو با اون بوت کن و از لینوکس لذت ببر ;)
<Abismo_> رو دی وی دی نمیشه؟
<Abismo_> سی دی خام ندارم الان
<Abismo_> دی وی دی دارم
<saaber> Abismo_: همممم تست نکردم تا حالا
<Abismo_> اگه در کنار ویندوز نصبش کنم
<Abismo_> بعدن میشه از شرش خلاص شد؟
<Abismo_> آخه ویندوزم ارجیناله
<Abismo_> نمیخوام نابود بشه
<Abismo_> بخاطر بعضی برنامه ها به خصوص ادوب فتوشاپ
<Abismo_> که تو لینوکس موجود نیست
<Abismo_> به ویندوزم نیاز دارم
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: از ماشین مجازی استفاده کنید
<saaber> Abismo_: خب اگر شر است دفعش کن تا از گزندش در امان باشی
<Abismo_> من برم رو ویندوز نصب کنم ببینم چی میشه . امیدوارم ویندوزم نفله نشه
<Abismo_> ممنون همگی
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: ماشین مجازی بهتره
<Abismo_> چی هست این ماشین مجازی؟
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: به خصوص اگه پارتیشن بندی سیستم رو نمی دونید
<Abismo_> یه درایو کامل با ظرفیت 120 گیگ میخوام اختصاص بدم به لینوکس
<AliTarihi> VMware/ Virtualbox/VirtualPC
<AliTarihi> یه برنامه هست که یه کامپیوتر رو برای شما میسازه که داخل بتونید نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> یه سری برنامه*
<Abismo_> راستی از نظر منابع سیستمی یعنی استفاده از رم و .. با مشکل مواجه نمیشم ؟ آخه لپ تاپ استفاده میکنم
<saaber> Abismo_: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Installation/virtualBox
<saaber> :D
<AliTarihi> saaber: بی ربط بود این
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: رم لپ تاپ چقدره؟
<Abismo_> 4 گیگ ddr3
<saaber> AliTarihi: مگه آموزش نصب از طریق ماشین مجازی نیست این؟
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم بشه یک یا دوگیگ بهش داد
<AliTarihi> saaber: نه دیگه نصب خود ماشین مجازیه
<Abismo_> من به شدت به IBM lenovo علاقه دارم
<Abismo_> lol
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: ولی ممکنه که از بعضی از امکانات
<saaber> آموزش نصب دیسک  زنده اوبونتو ( کوبونتو ) روی  VirtualBox!
<AliTarihi> مثل جلوه های ویژه محروم بشید
<Abismo_> آقا نصبش تموم شد
<Abismo_> الان میگه ریستارت کن
<Abismo_> چجوری بوت کنم؟
<Abismo_> خودش بوت میشه و منوی سلکشن سیستم میاد؟
<AliTarihi> saaber: درست گفتی
<AliTarihi> saaber: اشتباه کردم :D
<AliTarihi> Abismo_: اره
<AliTarihi> ریست کنید
<Abismo_> فعلن عزیزان
<Abismo_> قربون همگی
<AliTarihi> بدرود
<AliTarihi> saaber: نمی دونستم توی ویکی همچین مطالب جالبی هست :)
<saaber> AliTarihi: اگه این ویکی خوب بهش رسیده بشه و خوب معرفی بشه کلی جلو میفتن :D
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> موافقم
<AliTarihi> ولی کسی حوصله نوشتن نداره :|
<AliTarihi> چه نیک انجمن آمده در کنار! / ز پرسش بشد بس شلوغی به بار :P
<saaber> AliTarihi: البته یه چیزی به ذهنم رسید
<AliTarihi> ؟
<saaber> AliTarihi: چرا برنامه نصاب اوبونتو خودش همراه با راهنمایی کامل نیست؟
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم
<saaber> خب اون چیز یه سوال بود :D
<saaber> AliTarihi: توی ویندوز همه چیز با راهنما هست :D
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> اگه باشه احتمالا می گن کپی کرده ;)
<saaber> آره دیگه از دید بعضی ها کلا همه چیزش کپی است!
<AliTarihi> دیده دیگه!
<AliTarihi> saaber: ز دست دیده و دل هر دو فریاد! که هر چه دیده بیند هی کپی باد!!
<the-light>  اگر کسی ویکی خواندندی/ ویکی نویسی واجب شدندی
<saaber> عجب!
<AliTarihi> به ویکی نوشتم که متنی بلند!‌ / که از نسخه ها چون نیابد گزند!
<AliTarihi> به لوسید و ماوریک و ان نسخه ها! / متن ویکی بباشد که ثابت، ورا!
<saaber> AliTarihi: نمیشه برادر نمیشه
<Dark-Sun> من به بیرون از منظومه شمسی پرتاب شده بودم
<saaber> AliTarihi: مشکل از ابونتو است، مشکل درونیست
<saaber> AliTarihi: وقتی که قرار است هر بار شکلش عوض شود خب خودش باید فکری برای راهنمایش کند
<AliTarihi> بباشد که مشکل ورا بس عمیق / گذر کرده از روز و عهد عتیق!
<saaber> این همه در کانونیکال هزینه میکنن سی دی مفتی میدن و اینها! پول بیت المال هدر میدهند!
<Dark-Sun> saaber: درسته! منم همین رو می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<saaber> Dark-Sun: بدون شک
<Dark-Sun> بیت المال مسلمین شده بازیچه‌ی یک مشت تنوع طلب مفرح بی‌درد!!
<Dark-Sun> Dark-Sun: البته فقط مسلمین نیستن. یهودی‌ها و مسیحی‌ها هم شاکی هستند
<saaber> ;)
<controlpropplus> salam doostan alan ro system man ubuntu10.4 nasb hast ke chand ta moshkel dare mikham pakesh konam ye linux dige nasb konam be nazaretoon kodom tozi va kodom noskhasho nasb konam?
<controlpropplus> kasi javabi nadare?
<controlpropplus> doostan lotfan  nazare khodetono begin ba tashakor
<the-light> controlpropplus: bastegi be emkanat o chizaei ke mikhayn dare,
<controlpropplus> <the-light>mishe begin masalan vase carhaie programming kodom khobe mage emkanate tozi'ha ba ham farg daran?
<the-light> controlpropplus: are kheyli chizashun fargh dare support, security ...
<the-light> controlpropplus: age debian based mikhayn, ham debian hast ham mint
<controlpropplus> <the-light>az nazare support va security kodom khobe? masalan khode in ubuntu ba ona che fargi dare?
<controlpropplus> <the-light>ya hamin arch ke hame daran be soraghesh miran?
<controlpropplus> <the-light>kodom linux zood zood moshkel peida nemikone?
<the-light> controlpropplus: debian yekam dir mijonbe ama moshkel khasi nadare , az testing esh ham mishe estefade kard
<the-light> controlpropplus: arch ham khube baraye barnamenevisi o emkanati ke mide kheyli khube, age baraye kare khasi nemikhayn hamin mint o debian khube
<controlpropplus> <the-light>khode in ubuntu 10.10 chetore?
<the-light> controlpropplus: nemidunam estefade nakardam azash
<controlpropplus> <the-light>shoma az kodom tozi' estefade mikonin?
<saaber> دبیان، اوبونتو، فدورا، اوپن سوزه    یکی از این چهار تا ;)
<the-light> controlpropplus: alan gentoo daram man
<WhiteCrow1> saaber: salam aziz e del
<saaber> WhiteCrow1: سلام عزیزم
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: bia on var karet daram
<WhiteCrow1> saaber: khobi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<saaber> WhiteCrow1: مرسی، شکر، تو خوبی؟
<controlpropplus> saaber: shoma az kodom yeki estefade mikonin?
<WhiteCrow1> na
<WhiteCrow1> saaber: 1 min wait miam
<saaber> controlpropplus: من دبیان
<controlpropplus> kasi ubuntu 10.10 ro estefade karde?chetore? moshkeli nadare?
<saaber> برای برنامه نویسی من تعریف فدورا هم زیاد شنیدم
<saaber> controlpropplus: اونم خوبه شما فقط نصبش کن
<saaber> controlpropplus: شروع کنی کم کم دستت میاد چی خوبه
<nixoeen> saaber: Distro rabti be Barname nevisi ya gheyre barname nevisi nadare ke
<controlpropplus> saaber: baba man kheili vagte az ubuntu 10.4 estefade mikonam vali alan moshkel daram mikham avazesh konam yeki khobesho nasb konam
<saaber> nixoeen: چرا داره برای یه تازه کار
<nixoeen> saaber: man har bar Fedora ro test kardam badesh pashimun shodam
<MrMSR> salam
<nixoeen> saaber: masalan chie farghesh ba Ubuntu ?
<saaber> nixoeen: فرق فدورا با اوبونتو؟
<nixoeen> saaber: are, bara Barname nevisi
<controlpropplus> saaber: goftam man tazekare tazekaram nistam alan ro ubuntu 10.4 emkanat barname nevisi khobi ham daram vali moshkel peida karde mikham avazesh konam doostan kodom ro pishnahad mikonan?
<controlpropplus> <nixoeen>shoma az kodom tozi' estefade mikonin?
<nixoeen> controlpropplus: Debian va gaahi Ubuntu
<saaber> nixoeen: فرقش غاینه که برای بحث کامپایل و نصب برنامه از سورس و کتابخانه ها و ... من احساس کردم راه دست تر هست
<saaber> nixoeen: اوبونتو من سر این قضیه چند بار مشکل برخوردم که شاید تقصیر خودم بوده اما خب بالاخره فدورا بیشتر کنار اومد با من :)
<nixoeen> saaber: yani chi raah dast tare ? Too hardo bayad dependency haro nasb koni, badesham compile koni
<controlpropplus> az doostan kasi ubuntu 10.10 ro azemayesh karde ke moshkeli nadashte bashe?
<nixoeen> controlpropplus: man baraye debug o test e barname hamun test kardam, moshkeli nadasht
<saaber> nixoeen: آره ولی من فکر میکنم اوبونتو شدیدا به بعضی چیزا وابسته هست از جمله مدیریت پکیج هاش
<saaber> nixoeen: کلا دبیان بیسد ها اینطورین
<nixoeen> saaber: vabastegish ba Fedora farghi nadare
<saaber> nixoeen: مال اوبونتو دست و پا گیر تره
<saaber> :D
<the-light> dakhel arch header ha lib ha aksaran hamrahe pkg hastan, ya dakhele base hastan, ke barnamenevis nakhad joda begire
<nixoeen> saaber: ettefaghan Yum kheyli dasto pagire !
<nixoeen> saaber: APT az avval kamel bud
<nixoeen> saaber: vali RPM kheyli chizaro kam dasht
<saaber> اصلا من نظری ندارم همان که شما میفرمایید چون احتمالا تجربه نوشتن برنامه و کارهای بسیاری در هر دو دارید
<the-light> baghie jaha ham basedevel o chizaye intorishun fargh dare, ke mishe joda nasb kard
<nixoeen> saaber: ke ba Yum omadan say kardan feature haye dige ro behesh ezafe konan
<nixoeen> saaber: vali chon az paye karo dorost nakardan, va nayomadan kollan RPM ro avaz konan, na performance e APT ro dare, na be khoobi e un kar mikone
<saaber> the-light: من اینا رو خوب میدونم ولی وقتی تو دل ماجرا میری بعضی چیزا اعصابتو خورد میکنه
<saaber> the-light: میبینی ساعت ها درگیر یه چیزی شدی که اصلا به کار اصلیت مربوط نمیشه
<controlpropplus> be nazaretoon ubuntu 10.4 khobe ya ubuntu 10.10?
<saaber> controlpropplus: آخریش ;)
<the-light> saaber: khob bastegi be usr dare ke khodesh bayad entekhab kone :)
<controlpropplus> <saaber>motmaenin :D
<saaber> controlpropplus: تو مطمينی که میشه مطمئن بود؟
<controlpropplus> <the-light>mikham toziei nasb konam ke moshkelesh kam bashe va a'sabamo khord nakone? man ye chiz khob to windows didam ke age virus ha kharabesh nakonan aslan kharab nemishe:D
<controlpropplus> alan beram kodomo nasb konam?
<arashOio_> locobot_5: chi migi khare?
<the-light> controlpropplus: pishnehad mikhastin ke ma dadim, baghiash ba shomast. baghiash o dakhel google search koni mazaya o maayebe hame distro ha ba supporteshun hast
<saaber> controlpropplus: همان اوبونتو که باهاش کار کردی آخریش رو نصب کن بسم الله بگو و سخت مشغول کار شو
<saaber> :D
<controlpropplus> <saaber>:D ya ali raftim ke nasb konim enshala ke mesle inyeki moshkel peida nakone
<nixoeen> controlpropplus: khob akhari ro nasb kon
<nixoeen> controlpropplus: agar che ziad farghi nadare
<controlpropplus> mamnoon az rahnemietoon fe'lan bye
<Abismo> salam
<Abismo> man alan too linuxam
<nixoeen> arashOio_: movazebe sohbatetun ba locobot_5 e Bozorg bashid :)
<Abismo> ama chera inghad moshkel dare
<Abismo> flash player nadare in na?
<arashOio_> nixoeen: albate ke khar ham heyvane bozorgist
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: mituni nasbesh koni
<Abismo> chejori
<Abismo> hata logoe google nemiad
<saaber> controlpropplus: خب مشکلت چی بود!
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: be surate pishfarz nadare
<Abismo> yekamam interface graphikish az on fedora ke dostam dasht zaif tare
<Abismo> yani on ba keifiat tar bod engar
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: be Ubuntu Software Center boro
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: va Adobe Flash Plugin ro search kon
<saaber> Abismo: اولش تو ذوق میزنه ولی کم کم ازش خوشت میاد طوری که معتادش میشی ;)
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: badesham nasbesh kon
<Abismo> farghe in ba fedora chie bache ha?
<Abismo> language pack haro hamaro rikhtam vali nemitonam keyboardo farsi konam
<nixoeen> Abismo: fargh ziade, vali yeki az asliash modiriat e package hast
<Abismo> aha merci
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: niyazi be nasbe language pack nadashti
<nixoeen> Abismo: Farsi kardane keyboard rabti be language pack ha nadare
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: az gnome panel estefade kon
<nixoeen> Abismo: bad nist ke injaro bekhuni : http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/FAQ
<nixoeen> Abismo: in ham baraye Farsi kardan o ina : http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/UbuntuPersianSupport
<Abismo_> agha bebakhshid man fekonam flash ro ke rikht dc shod az chat
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo_: nasb shod?
<Abismo_> are merci
<Abismo_> update manager omade
<Abismo_> 100 mg update mikhad berize
<Abismo_> ina hamash lazeme?
<Abismo_> ya mese update haye windows baziash bikhodie
<Abismo_> ?
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo_: behtere fek koni lazeme
<nixoeen> member:Abismo: bad nist ke injaro bekhuni : http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/FAQ
<nixoeen> member:Abismo: in ham baraye Farsi kardan o ina : http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/UbuntuPersianSupport
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo_: yani lazeme
<Abismo_> akhe windows masalan vase windows live update dare ke aslan estefade nemikonam man
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo_: vali injuri nist ubuntu
<nixoeen> Abismo_: update koni behtare, vali nakardi ham mohem nist
<smmsadrnezh> nixoeen: balaye IRC ham ba in onvan link shode "ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5"
<Abismo> bebakhshid hamsh az chat part misham biron
<Abismo> ye chanta soal . man sistemam thinkpade lenovo hast. ye seri barnameyae modiriate laptop mese thinkventage va rescue and recovery mikham ke too windows bood
<Abismo> driver haye webcam va fingerprint ham kar nemikone
<Abismo> webcam harchi function+ f6 mizanam nemiad
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: baraye webcam ro midunam
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: boro be Ubuntu Software Center
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: va cheese ro nasb kon
<Abismo> device manager ro nemishe did inja?
<Abismo> ke bebinam kodom yek az driver ham nasb nis
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: manzuret az recovery baraye bargardundane file haye pak shodast?
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: ya gereftane backup az ubuntu
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: ?
<Abismo> tahala ba sistem haye IBM thinkpad kar kardi?
<Abismo> lenovo
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: nope
<Abismo> man ravanie lenovo ibm hastam
<Abismo> tahala 3 ta laptop dashtam hamash thinkpad bode
<Abismo> hala chizi ke has ine ke
<Abismo> ye seri narmafzar dare
<Abismo> thinkventage technologies
<Abismo> onaro chejori peida konam?
<Abismo> be nazaret too saite lenovo driver haye makhsose linux ham has?
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: javabe mano dar morede recovery nadaD!
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: cheese ro ham nasb kon
<Abismo> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/product.do?template=/product.do?template=%2Fproductpage%2Flandingpages%2FproductPageLandingPage.vm&sitestyle=lenovo&brandind=10&familyind=471393&machineind=471592&modelind=495191&partnumberind=0&subcategoryind=0&doctypeind=9&doccategoryind=0&operatingsystemind=52305&validate=true
<Abismo> in profile sisteme man too saite IBM lenovo
<Abismo> driver vase linux nadare aslan :(
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: "Administration >> hardware driver" az inja mituni har chizi ke tu ubuntu driveresh nasb nashode bashe ro beBni
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: age unja chizi nabud yani ya hame chi ro shenakhte
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: ya inke aslan driveri barash naymade
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo: ke dar unsurat bayad yekam tu internet begarD
<aliweb> Salam
<smmsadrnezh> "Administration >> hardware driver" az inja mituni har chizi ke tu ubuntu driveresh nasb nashode bashe ro beBni
<smmsadrnezh> age unja chizi nabud yani ya hame chi ro shenakhte ya inke aslan driveri barash naymade ke dar unsurat bayad yekam tu internet begarD
<smmsadrnezh> Abismo_: kar kard?
<smmsadrnezh> aliweb: aleik
<Abismo_> are merci
<aliweb> in user ::
<aliweb> متاسفانه نام کاربری Aliweb !غیر فعال شده است. لطفاً جهت رفع مشکل با مدیران انجمن تماس بگیرید
<Abismo_> rasti nagoftin inke mogheye instalition zade bod size = 30 gb yani chi
<Abismo_> yani kole mohite sistem va barname hai ke mishe nasb kard limit mishe be 30 gb?
<smmsadrnezh> aliweb: forum kolan gharo ghatiye
<nixoeen> aliweb: Topic e IRC ro bebinid :)
<Abismo_> man 120 gb mitonam bedam be linux
<aliweb> ok
<aliweb> ye filter shekan khob soragh darin ;)
<aliweb> tor khobe ?
<nixoeen> aliweb: age chize khoob mikhay bayad VPN bekhari
<nixoeen> aliweb: TOR ham khoobe, vali sora'atesh payine
<smmsadrnezh> aliweb: Jondo behtare
<aliweb> amozesh install darin
<aliweb> Jondo
<aliweb> ?
<aliweb> ?
<aliweb> install Jondo ??
<masa> salam, anjoman etrekide ???????
<masa> harchi say dar vorod dashtim miege name karbari shoma gheyre faal shode ?
<masa> ok
<masa> fahmidim chi shdoe :D
<masa> bye rofagha
<aliweb> bala ro bekhon
<aliweb> :d
<masa> rasti kasi hasan habibi ro nadide ?
<masa> in yani kasi nadide
<masa> :D bye
<abdoolmahdi_> سلام
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<abdoolmahdi_> کسی هست جوال سوالات من رو بده ؟
<aki_> salam
<aki_> man ye moshkeli to ubuntu daram
<aki_> vaghti suspend kardam dige boot nemishe
<erghezi> ahmadhesni: خوب موقع بوت چی میگه؟
<erghezi> ahmadhesni: اشتب شد:ی
<erghezi> aki_: چه پیغامی میده؟
<erghezi> aki_: وارد ترمینال که میشی؟ لاگین شو از تو ترمینال
<erghezi> aki_: dmesg |tail خروجیش روبده
<aki_> وقتی که suspend
 * ahmadhesni Kiiiiiieee!! ;-)
<aki_> کردم
<aki_> resume
<aki_> نکرد
<erghezi> aki_: حالا ریست میدی دیگه بالا نمی یاد؟
<erghezi> aki_: لب تاب داری؟
<aki_> مجبور شودم که دستی خاموش کنم
<erghezi> aki_:  اونش مهم نیست :ی الان سیستم بالا می یاد؟
<aki_> هالا که روشن میکنم
<aki_> چیزی بالا نمیآد
<erghezi> aki_: بالا نمی یاد ینی چی
<erghezi> aki_: صفحه سیاه می یاد؟
<aki_> لپ تاپ acer
<erghezi> aki_: هیچی نمی بینی؟
<erghezi> aki_: سوخته لب تابت شاید :ی
<aki_> بالا که میآید
<aki_> ubuntu
<aki_> را انتخاب می کنم
<aki_> یک صفحه مشکی می آید که منتظر
<aki_> command
<aki_> نه الان با ویندوز کار میکنم
<aki_> می شه با تنظیمات بایوس
<aki_> ور رفت
<erghezi> aki_: ببین الان باید همون ترمینال
<erghezi> aki_: اول یوزرت رو بنویسی
<erghezi> aki_: اسم یوزرت رو و اینتر رو بزنی
<erghezi> aki_: بعد هم پسوردت رو می زنی
<erghezi> aki_: وارد حسابت که شدی دستور dmesg | tail  رو بزن
<erghezi> aki_: ببین پیغام خطاش چیه
<erghezi> aki_: بعد هم sudo startx رو بزن
<aki_> من مبتدی ام
<aki_> من تو اون منو
<aki_> help
<aki_> زدن
<aki_> یسری دستورات مربوط به
<aki_> boot
<aki_> halt
<aki_> exit
<aki_> اینا بود
<erghezi> aki_:  آرره خوب؟
<erghezi> aki_: شما این دستور رو بزن.. ایشالا که درس میشه
<erghezi> aki_: sudo startx
<erghezi> aki_: بزنی محیط گرافیکی باید بالا بیاد
<erghezi> aki_: فقط قبلش باید  لاگین شی
<aki_> چطور؟
<aki_> لطف میکنی دستور لاگین رو بگی
<erghezi> aki_: یوزرت چیه؟
<aki_> acer
<erghezi> aki_: اول اسم یوزرت رو می نویسی
<erghezi> aki_: همین acer
<erghezi> aki_: اینتر رو می زنی
<erghezi> aki_: پسوردت رو تایپ میکنی... چیزی هم دیده نمیشه موقع تایپ پسورد
<erghezi> aki_: بعد اینتر بزنی تمومه :)
<aki_> خیلی مردی دمت گرم من میرم تو لینوکس .خبرش رو حتما میگم
<erghezi> aki_: بعد دستور sudo startx
<erghezi> aki_: دوباره پسورد میخواد
<aki_> ok
<Abismo> فارسی هم بشدیم. فقط یه کم بد نشون میده فارسی رو تو بعضی سایت ها
<Abismo> ابونتو آنتی ویروس هم داره؟
<Abismo> من یدونه ای وی جی دیدم
<nixoeen> Abismo: Anti Virus bara chi mikhay ?
<Abismo> بیشتر یه چیزی مثل فایروال میخوام
<Abismo> کومودو واسه لینوکس نداره چیزی؟
<aki_> [23:44] <aki_> سلام دوباره [23:45] <aki_> درست نشد [23:45] <aki_> وقتی رسیت میکنم [23:45] <aki_> این پیغام میآید [23:45] <erghezi> جانم [23:46] <erghezi> startx رو زدی؟ [23:46] <aki_> try (hd0,9) : NTFS  no wubildr [23:46] <aki_> try (hd0,1) [23:46] <aki_> بعد چند ثانیه می ره [23:47] <erghezi> ینی اصلا وارد ترمینال نمیشه؟ [23:47] <aki_> و پ
<aki_> try (hd0,9) : NTFS  no wubildr
<aki_> try (hd0,1)
<erghezi> اووف
<erghezi> این چی بود؟
<erghezi> :)
<aki_> بعد چند ثانیه می ره
<erghezi> خووب این پیغام رو کجا میگیری؟
<erghezi> startx رو تونستی بزنی؟
<aki_> sh:grub>
<aki_> نه
<erghezi> مشکل شما با گرابه
<erghezi> کلا بالا نیومده
<Abismo> agha chera man harfe "P" farsi nadaram ?
<erghezi> بچه ها کسی نصب اوبونتو با ووبی رو بلده؟
<aki_> فکر کنم اصلا محیط ترمینال  بالا نمی آید
<erghezi> Abismo: حرف m هستش
<Abismo> آره من همین الان نصب کردم
<erghezi> aki_: دقیقا
<Abismo> من الان ۳ ساعته وارد لینوکس شدم برای اولین بار
<Abismo> از طریق همین ووبی
<erghezi> aki_: شما از داخل ویندوز نصب کردی اوبونتو رو
<Abismo> نصب کردم
<Abismo> خیلی راحته
<Abismo> راحت هم میشه آن اینستال کرد
<Abismo> و حذف کرد
<aki_> بله
<erghezi> aki_: فک کنم ی مشکلی ایجاد شده سر همین ووبی !
<Abismo> ام رو که میزنم با شیفت همزه میزنه
<Abismo> ووبی مشکلی نداره چون من باهاش نصب کردم ۳ ساعت  بیش
<erghezi> Abismo: با شیفت چرا می زنی؟
<Abismo> با چی بزنم؟
<erghezi> Abismo: خودش رو بزن!
<Abismo> پپپپپ
<Abismo> ا
<Abismo> راس میگیا
<Abismo> یه عمره عادت کردیم به سیستم ویندوز
<Abismo> :ي
<Abismo> :d
<erghezi> Abismo: ژ هم شیفت ز میشه
<erghezi> aki_: واستا سرچ دارم میکنم ببینم راه حلش چیه
<Abismo> جالبه
<aki_> دمت گرم
<Abismo> فقط یه سوال اینکه نمیشه یه کاری کرد آلت و شیفت سمت راست یا چپ هر دو امکان عوض کردن زبان رو داشته باشن؟
<Abismo> مال من الان طوری شده که آلت و شیفت راست میشه فارسی و چپ میشه انگلیسی
<Abismo> نمیشه کاری کرد که با همون راست بشه بین این دو عوض کرد؟
<aki_> آقا تو لینوکس چطور می شه تنظیمات بوت را تو بایوس انجام داد
<Abismo> این آنتی ویروس ای وی جی ویژه لینوکس جریانش چیه؟
<nixoeen> Abismo: vaghti javabe yenafar ro midid, hatman ghablesh esme fard ro biarid
<nixoeen> Abismo: vagar na taraf momkene aslan motevajjeh nashe !
<btavakkoli> Abismo, ping
<Abismo> btavakkoli aha merci
<Abismo> injori?
<btavakkoli> Abismo, chi chejoori? :)
<Abismo> <nixoeen> intori?
<btavakkoli> Abismo, baba faghat man ro bayad benevisi
<btavakkoli> Abismo, chera yeki dige ro neveshti?
<Abismo> آهان خوب ایشون هم راهنمایی کردن :ي
<nixoeen> Abismo: untori mishe, ya hamintori ke man neveshtam :)
<Abismo> :d
<Abismo> یه سوال دارم
<btavakkoli> Abismo, mikhay ba alt+shift samte rast zaban avaz she?
<Abismo> درباره آلت + شیفت که تغییر زبان هست .
<Abismo> میخوام مثل ویندوز با هر دوتاش بشه هر دو زبان رو آورد
<Abismo> الان طوری شده که آلت+شیفت سمت راست فقط فارسی میاره سمت چپ فقط انگلیسی
<btavakkoli> Abismo, alaan oon bala icon USA ya FA hast baraye keyboard?
<Abismo> آره همه اون تنظیمات رو انجام دادم فارسی هم با آلت+شیفت راست میاد
<Abismo> میخوام با هر دو آلت+شیفت هر دو زبان به صورت نوبتی بیاد مثل ویندوز
<btavakkoli> Abismo, khob, rooye gozineye zaban click kon, gozineye Keyboard Preferences ro bezan
<btavakkoli> Abismo, too panjere'yie ke baz mishe bero to ghesmate Layout gozineye options ro bezan
<btavakkoli> Abismo, Key to choose 3rd level ro bezan ke baz beshe
<btavakkoli> Abismo, gozineye Right Alt Key never choose 3rd level ro tik bezan
<btavakkoli> Abismo, finished.
 * btavakkoli من رفتم بخوابم. بای
<Abismo> دمت گرم داداش جواب داد
<aki_> من مشکل را فهمیدم اما تو حلش عاجزم
<aki_> من که ساسپند کردم
<aki_> root را عوض کرده
<aki_> حالا که ساسپند بالا نمیآد باید root
<aki_> رو سر جای اول تعریف کنم که فکر کنم
<aki_> hd(0,2)
<aki_> است
<aki_> اما این تغییر را بلد نیستم
<erghezi> aki_: شما مشکلت گرابه اینطور که من فهمیدم
<Abismo> یه مشکل عجیب غریب دارم
<Abismo> هدفون میزنم به سیستم تو محیط ابونتو
<erghezi> aki_: برای درست شدنشم باید سی دی لایو اوبونتو رو بذاری
<Abismo> !!!!
<Abismo> صدا هم از هدفون میاد هم از اسپیکر
<erghezi> aki_: و از سی دی لایو گراب رو تعمیر کنی
<erghezi> aki_: راهنمای تعمیر و نصب گراب هم ریخته
<aki_> گراب؟
<erghezi> aki_: بله بله
<aki_> گراب؟ چیه
<erghezi> aki_: گراب همون برنامه ای هست که اول کار بین اوبونتو و ویندوز سوئیچ میکنید
<erghezi> aki_: همون اول که ی منو ظاهر میشه
<erghezi> aki_: انتخاب میکنید که اوبونتو برید یا ویندوز
<aki_> ایول
<aki_> پس چیکار بکنم
<erghezi> aki_: شما باید سی دی اوبونتو رو بذارین...
<erghezi> aki_: وارد سی دی لایو که بشین... از اونجا وارد ترمینال میشید به صورت گرافیکی
<erghezi> aki_: کلن شما چون آشنایی ندارین اصلن
<erghezi> aki_: توصیم نصب مجدد هست :)
<erghezi> aki_: شما تهران هستین؟
<Abismo> الان من که با اینستالر ویندوز نصب کردم ممکنه کرش کنه سیستمم یعنی؟
<erghezi> aki_: لاگ هم می تونید بیارید تا درست کنن بچه ها براتون
<aki_> یه مشکلی است من کلی ور رفتم که eclipse
<erghezi> Abismo: کلن من تا حالا با ویندوز نصب نکردم... الانم که سیستمتون درسته
<aki_> رو نصب کنم
<erghezi> aki_: پارتیشن خونگی جداست؟
<erghezi> aki_: اگه جدا باشه همه چی سرجاش می مونه
<erghezi> aki_: اگرم نه میشه بک آپ گرفت از اطلاعاتی که دارین
<erghezi> aki_: اگرم لاگ تهران بتونید بیایید که براتون درس میکنم‌:)
<aki_> پارتیشن خونگی جداست؟
<erghezi> aki_: اگه ی مقدار به لینوکس آشنایی داشتید میگفتم چیکار کنید
<Abismo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28installer%29
<erghezi> aki_: ولی مشخصه هنوز هیچی نمی دونید
<Abismo> اینجا درباره این برنامه که من باهاش نصب کردم نوشته شده
<aki_> من تهران نیستم
<erghezi> Abismo: می دونم ووبی چیه :)
<erghezi> Abismo: صدا رو هم من دیده بودم افراد دیگه هم مشکل رو دارن
<aki_> یه پرژه فوری باید run
<aki_> بگیرم
<erghezi> aki_: چه شهری هستید؟
<erghezi> aki_: اصفهان هم داره با مشهد لاگ
<aki_> بوشهر
<Abismo> Compared with a regular installation, a Wubi installation faces some limitations. Hibernation is not supported and the filesystem is more vulnerable to hard reboots[1]. Also, if the Windows drive is unmounted uncleanly (most commonly because of a Windows crash), Ubuntu will not be able to mount the Windows drive and boot until Windows has successfully booted and shut down. If the Windows system cannot be booted after the crash, the
<erghezi> aki_: بوشهر رو نمی دونم :(
<Abismo> این مطالب درباره اینستالر ویندوز
<erghezi> Abismo: بله بله دقیقا این مشکل aki هست!
<Abismo> به نظر شما چیکار کنم ؟ نزدیک ۲۰۰ مگ فقط آپدیت و .. کردم erghezi
<erghezi> aki_: ببین درسته دیگه؟ شما هایبرنیت کردین؟
<Abismo> حیف نیست؟
<Abismo> هایبرنیت نداره
<aki_> بله
<aki_> شما فکر نمیکنید که
<aki_> root
<aki_> عوض بشه درس میشه
<Abismo> درباره این بحث کرش کردن سیستم و ناتوانی در سوارکردن لینوکس یه راهنمایی میکنید که تا چه حد این مشکل جدی هست؟   erghezi
<erghezi> Abismo: والا میگم من چون همیشه به صورت مستقیم نصب میکنم اطلاعی ندارم
<erghezi> Abismo: ولی خوب این دوستمون مشکل پیدا کرده دیگه!
<Abismo> به صورت مستقیم چطور باید نصب کرد؟
<Abismo> من نمیخوام ویندوز اریجینالم بپره
<Abismo> خیلی مهمه برام
<erghezi> Abismo: خیلی سادست.... نه اصلن چیزی نمی پره
<erghezi> Abismo: نسخه چند رو دارین؟
<Abismo> همین آخریه ۱۰.۱۰
<erghezi> Abismo: مشکلی نداره... میشه به راحتی نصب کرد :)
<erghezi> Abismo: حالا من دارم ی راهنما هم می نویسم .... میخوای صبر کن نوشتم... شما طبق اون برو جلو
<Abismo> ولی من اینستالیشن رو ویندوز رو انتخاب کردم
<Abismo> آخه تو همین ووبی هم یه اینستالیشن کامل هم گزینه داشت
<Abismo> الان مساله اینه که اینهمه آ‍پدیت که کردم رو آيا لازمه بازم انجام بدم یا میشه جوری اینارو منتقل کرد؟
<Abismo> و سوال بعدی اینکه من یک درایو ان تی اف اس ۱۲۰ گیگ رو میخوام اختصاص بدم به ابونتو . آیا میشه رو همین ریخت و نیاز به چیزی مثل پارتیشن بدنی نباشه؟
<Abismo> بندی
<aki_> اگه live بیام بالا
<aki_> چطوری درست کنم
<aki_> فکر می کنی
<aki_> command
<aki_> های رو بگین میتونم
<erghezi> aki_: بله
<erghezi> aki_: http://ilinux.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/how-to-restore-the-grub/
<aki_> دمت گرم من میرم
<aki_> live
<aki_> fhgh fdhl
<aki_> بالا بیام
<Ali> Salam
<farhad> سلام
<farhad> یه مشکلی با fsarchiver دارم
<farhad> کسی با آن کار کرده  ؟
<farhad> کسی نیست؟
<farhad> یه مشکلی با بک آپ دارم
<farhad> کسی نیست ؟
<farhad> الووووووووو
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: salam aziz bidari in moghe ?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-23
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, slaam
<everplays> daram code mizanam dude, :)
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: salam aziz sobhet bekhir
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: khaste nabashi
<WhiteCrow1> everplays:  in ro mani mikoni ? Memory that is allocated in a program and subsequently not needed is often unintentionally left undeleted
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: sorry mozahem shodam in moghe
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: vaghan sorry ke in moghe azat ham chin kari khastam :D
<Ali> ye chand chanel irc khob darin irani
<Ali> :d
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, mige memory-i ke allocate mishe vali niazi behesh nist, be shekl-e na daneste pak nashode mimoone
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmm
<WhiteCrow1> eyval
<WhiteCrow1> mer30
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: mer30
<Ali> ye chand chanel irc khob darin irani :d
<WhiteCrow1> Ali:  yani chi ?
<Ali> yani !!
<WhiteCrow1> Ali: you can speak persian can you ?
<Ali> soryy  kanal
<Ali> :d
<WhiteCrow1> sorry or soryy
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<Ali> چشمام آلبالو گیلاس میبینه
<Ali> شما زیاد جدی نگیر
<Ali> حالا دارین؟
<WhiteCrow1> hamon rahat bash
<WhiteCrow1> akhe aziz e man on jomle to chi mani mide khodet bekhon mani fahmidi be ma ham bego
<Ali> #irchelp
<WhiteCrow1> agha man kar daram
<WhiteCrow1> brb
<farhad> من یه تازه واردم چه طوری می توان فهمید اوبونتوی من از نظر سیستمی مشکلی داره یا نداره ؟
<farhad> من یه تازه واردم چه طوری می توان فهمید اوبونتوی من از نظر سیستمی مشکلی داره یا نداره ؟
<everplays> erghezi, navid chera javab-e bache mardom ro nadadi?
<HasanNoori> با سلام
<HasanNoori> خوب مثل اینکه جواب سوالم رو گرفتم
<HasanNoori> انجمن‌ها در حال بازسازی است و من نمیتونم وارد بشم
<HasanNoori> امیدوارم هر چه زودتر ردیف بشه
<HasanNoori> سوال دومم درباره suspend است
<HasanNoori> من روی سیستمم اوبونتو 10.10 نصب کردم
<HasanNoori> همه چیز خوب و عالی است
<HasanNoori> ولی هنگامی که سیستم را suspend میکنم
<HasanNoori> موقع بالا اومدن مجدد
<HasanNoori> پیام خطا میده و سیستم دیگه بالا نمیاد
<HasanNoori> کسی تجربه مشابه داشته؟
<HasanNoori> کسی میتونه کمک بده؟
<HasanNoori> mamnoon az in Hame rahnamei, Yeki ye chizy bege
<HasanNoori> kasi chizi nemiduneh?
<satanix7> HasanNoori: soalet chie?
<HasanNoori> system suspend mishe amma bala nemiad
<HasanNoori> az 10.10 ham estefadeh mikonam.
<HasanNoori> satanix7: Are You There?
<satanix7> HasanNoori: laptop e?
<HasanNoori> Na
<HasanNoori> PC
<satanix7> HasanNoori: moghe i ke bala nemiaad che error i mide?
<HasanNoori> ata2: Softreset failed (device not ready)
<ilius> erghezi: ping
<HasanNoori> ata2: Softreset failed (device not ready)
<everplays> HasanNoori, card graphic-et chie?
<everplays> bluetooth device dari?
<HasanNoori> graphic ATI, Bluetooth nadaram.
<HasanNoori> albateh on-board hast (graphic)
<everplays> HasanNoori, mamoolan moshkelaye suspend/hibernate marboot be cart graphic-e, try kon driver-esh ro update koni. shayad javab bede
<satanix7> bishtar marboot be ACPI mishe hibernate
<goodboy> acpi?
<aki_> salam
<aki_> sobh bekhir
<aki_> kasi hast mara komak kone
<ilius> !ask | aki_
<lubotu3> aki_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Abismo> aki jan chi shod doros kardi? manam ba wubie rikhtam yani bayad dobare berizam ?
<milad> salam , doostan ye soali dashtam - ye laptop lenovo y560 kharidam ke ye hard 500 gb dare - hale mikham tosh linux nasb konam va hengam partition bandi 35 gb khali gozashtam ke bara ubuntu 10.10 bashe - amma hala vaghti miyam roye manual partition be jaye in ke list driveham va on 35 gb free ra biyare kole hard ra ye ja mishnase va mige hame ra az aval partition bandi kon be nazareton chi kar konam?
<milad> agha kasi hast javab man ra bede
<goodboy> partition table moshkel dare. injor ba live linux biyay bala mituni ba disk tility or gparted check koni ke ehtemalan moshkel hal mishe
<goodboy> baz age hal nashod bar hiren boot jadid age dari mituni dorostesh koni
<milad> bebinid man ghablan gparted ra ejra kardam amma hich farghi nemikone
<milad> onam 500 gb ra y ja  mishnase
<Abismo> lenovo rules
<Abismo> faghat lenovo :D
<milad> amma on hiren boot ke goftid chie?
<Abismo> windows 7 home premium dari too on sistem . nazar bepare heife
<milad> daghighan
<milad> doostan aziz abismo , goodboy chi kar konam?on hiren boot chi hast?
<Abismo> man too kare lenovo bodam vali too kare linux nabodam ziad:D
<Abismo> man ba wubie nasb kardam :D
<milad> wubie chie?
<goodboy> ye search bezan vase downloadam hast
<goodboy> softgozar.com
<Abismo> yejor instaler hast ke az roye windows nasb mikone ubuntu ro
<Abismo> va baad az add or remove programse windows mese ye application pak mishe
<Abismo> besyar sade
<Abismo> performancesham taghriban hamone . farghesh dar hadi nis ke be cheshm biad ziad
<Abismo> بعضیا میگن ممکنه سیستم کرش کنه که اگه کرش کنه با خود سی دی ابونتو یا ریکاوری ویندوز یا سیف دیسک یه آنتی ویروسی چیزی یه خاکی بر سرمون میکنیم بالاخره
<Abismo> :d
<Abismo> با ووبی اگه بریزی نه به درایو مجازی و.. نیاز هست نه به پارتیشن بندی عجیب غریب لینوکس
<milad> agha mamnoon amma fek konam man ye moshkel dige ham daram
<milad> dar asl man mikham debian nasb konam na ubuntu 10.10
<milad> fek konam bayad beram donbale hiren ke nemidonam chie:D
<Abismo> اونم میشه اینجوری ریخت
<goodboy> milad: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<Abismo> رو تمام سیستم های لنو.وو لینوکس نصب میشه راحت
<goodboy> abzar ziyade vase partitioning dare
<Abismo> http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Abismo> این تقریبن کار همون ووبی رو واسه دبیان میکنه
<Abismo> البته من امتحان نکردم قبلش آمار بگیر چجوریاس
<goodboy> moshkel agha partiotn tabelo in harfas . vagana khodesh linux kare
<Abismo> آقا این جریان کرش کردن سیستم تو ابونتوی نصب شده از داخل ویندوز چی هست؟
<goodboy> virtual?
<Abismo> نه با ووبی
<Abismo> wubi
<goodboy> nemidonam
<goodboy> kar nakardam bahash.
<Abismo> منم یکی از همینجا بهم گفت
<Abismo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<milad_> alan daram in hiren cd ra dl mikonam
<milad_> agha ye soal dige
<milad_> age masalan biyam ba ye narm afzar messe partition magic
<milad_> ye swap va ye ext4 dorost konam
<milad_> momkene ke badesh khode installer asli ubuntu on ha ra beshnase?
<goodboy> bale. mishnase
<milad_> tnx
<milad_> man in hayi ke shoma goftid ra test mikonam age ok nashod bazam mozahemeton misham
<milad_> kheili lotf kardid
<milad_> felan bye
<aki_> salam
<aki_> hi
<aki_> i have a problem
<aki_> i missed the boot root
<milad> سلام دوستان
<milad> چطور میتونم از صفحه مونیتور در اوبونتو فیلمبرداری کنم؟
<everplays> milad, istanbul ro nasb kon, albate gozine haye dige-i ham hast
<everplays> behtar-e andaze tasvir bardarish ro ham kam koni
<milad> ممنون دوست عزیز
<milad> اینترنتم در اوبونتو مقداری کنده ولی در ویندوز خیلی بهتره باید چیکار کنم؟
<Alireza> .
<Abismo> من کلید های فایل های پی دی اف رو نمیتونم باز کنم
<Abismo> چطور باید تو لینوکس اینکارو انجام بدم؟
<erghezi> Abismo: کلید چی چیشون رو؟
<Abismo> http://www.roshd.ir/Default.aspx?tabid=543&SSOReturnPage=Check&Rand=0
<Abismo> این متن تمام کتاب های درسی آموزش پرورش هست
<Abismo> توی راهنمای باز کردن کتاب ها یه کلید هست
<Abismo> اون تو ویندوز باز میشه ولی اینجا نه
<Abismo> فرمتش هم پی اف ایکس هست
<dingdangdong> forum doros nashod?
<milmili> salam
<milmili> help me
<milmili> man ubunto bayad chetory nasb konam
<milmili> format mored niaz baraye nasb kodom EXt hast?
<everplays> milmili, ext3 ya ext4
<hamed> سلام
<hamed> چند تا سوال دارم
<hamed> تنظیم کارت شبکه در ویرچوال باکس چطور است ؟الته در ابونتو
<aki_> bootam gom shod
<aki_> agha badbakht shodam
<aki_> windows parid
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: manzuret daghighan chie?
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: ye chizi be esme network adapters dare
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: az unja mituni NAT o Bridge o injur chiza bezarish
<smmsadrnezh> beBn be karet miad
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: manzuret share hast?
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: mikhay folder share koni?
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: beyne ubuntu va windows?
<hamed> من هر دو راه را امتحان کردم ولی نشد.مشکلم اینه که میخوام از طریق ویرچوال باکس اوبونتو به ویندوز سون مجازی وصل بشم.
<hamed> آره فولدز هم میخوام شیر کنم
<hamed> سامبا را هم نصب کردم
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: samba ro nasb kon
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: tu ubuntu ru folderi ke mikhay share koni boro tu properties va tabe akhar ke esmesh share hast
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: unja tike "share this folder" ro bezan
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: badesh gozineye "Create "
<smmsadrnezh> "Create Share" faal mishe
<smmsadrnezh> "Create Share" ro bezan va badesh boro tu 7 va tu liste workgroup hat esme computeri ke tu ubuntu entekhab karD ro bezan
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: ba user o passesh va boro tu foldere
<hamed> من همه این کارها ر ا انجام دادم ولی مثل اینکه در ویندوز سون مجازی نام هیچ ورک گروپی نیست
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: aslan 7 be shabake vasle?
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: ru chie? NAT ya Bridge ya ... ?
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: az menuye Device >> Network adapters estefade kon
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: unja mige ke ru chie
<hamed> نه-نمیدونم چطور کات شبکه و آیپی رو در ویرچال باکس تنظیم کنم .ابونتو رو سرورم گرفتم و ۷ رو کلاینت خودم .چطور آیپی  وورک گروپ را تنظیم کنم
<hamed> میشه گام به گام بگین که با حرف شما اجرا بگیرم؟
<smmsadrnezh> valla dar in mored ba server kar nakardam vali baraye desktop bayad az un menue balaye safhe beri tu Network Adapters
<hamed> در کل دستت دردنکنه رفیق.
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: unja ke rafT bezar ru NAT
<smmsadrnezh> hamed: beBn 7et be shabake dakheli vasle?
<Setare> saalam !
<arashOio_> arashOio, doset daram :p
<arashOio_> dige doset nadaram
<slashsBin> bache ha kasi mitune komak kone: ubuntu e netbook daram, mikham vaghty dastgah boot mishe gnome va unity ro nayare bala, ba mode e text biad bala
<slashsBin> ?
 * Dark-Sun be mellat salam mikone
<Dark-Sun> من کیبوردم روانی شده
<Dark-Sun> کپسلوک که روشنه حروف کوچیک تایپ می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> وقتی خاموشه حروف بزرگ!
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: مشکل از صاحبش هست :D
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: آره؟
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: دارم واست.
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: ببین این کارو می گم بکن درست می شه
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: من روی لپ تاپم
<Dark-Sun> محض احتیاط گفته باشم
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: vim /etc/keyboard/stalman_mano_khahad_kosht
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: بد تو بنویس توش"به خدا اشتباه کردم استالمن بزرگ " و بعد ریبوت درست می شه انشاء الله
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: این توی اوبونتو جدیده نیست!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ریچارد گفته همه بخشش خودرن
<Dark-Sun> خوردن*
<Dark-Sun> :)
<sushiyant> آره از 10.10 افزوده شده
<Dark-Sun> از نوع عفو رهبری!
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: نکنه آب و مایعی رو کیبردت ریخته
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: وااااای یعنی چی؟ نه بابا اینقدرا اوضاعش بد نیست
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: هواس درست و حسابی که نداری !
<Dark-Sun> ایسادوراست
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم بهم شک کرده که نکنه خیال دارم عوضش کنم
<Dark-Sun> بابا ایسادورا من دوستت دارم
<Dark-Sun> تو عشق آخر منی ...
<Dark-Sun> تا LTS بعدی!
<Dark-Sun> :o
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: پس بزن
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: یا حضرت عباس! این خط آخری که نوشتی چی بود؟
<Dark-Sun> همش بایکت شده!
<Dark-Sun> ببین
<Dark-Sun> <sushiyant> Dark-Sun: @#$%#@%^@#$$ \346\342!
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: مرگ من ابونتو داری
<Dark-Sun> بعد می‌گن اپن سورس کار کنین!
<Dark-Sun> مینت دارم
<Dark-Sun> mint 9 isadora
<sushiyant> مینت با طعم آرچ یا همون سادشو
<Dark-Sun> mint 9 isadora, based on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Gnome.
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: من از دیروز قاطب کردم
<sushiyant> چون نه اینترنت دارم
<Dark-Sun> من فقط تایپ کردم مینت! بقیه‌اش رو خودش نوشته!
<Dark-Sun> خیلی خفنه این
<sushiyant> و هم این که سوسه خودش را به مشتی دلار سیاه فر.خت
<Dark-Sun> آره دیدی؟
<Dark-Sun> خبرش رو علی بهم داد
<Dark-Sun> من از قبلش هم می‌دونستم رونالد مال اپن سورس نیست
<Dark-Sun> از اولش هم دنبال دلال بازی بود
<Dark-Sun> از وقتی اسم ایران رو از توی فروم اپن زوزه حذف کرد دیگه باهاش حرف نزدم. تماس‌هاشم جواب نمی‌دادم
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: از دیروز که حسن خبر رو بهم داده سرم شدیدا داره درد می کنه
<Dark-Sun> تا اینکه علی گفت، رونالد گند زده! بعدشم رفتم لینک رو دیدم.
<sushiyant> ایول
<sushiyant> کار خوبی کردی
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: حسن به تو گفت؟
<Dark-Sun> حسن حبیبی؟
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: اهوم
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: گفت ناول خودش را فروخته به مشتی دلار سیاه کثیف
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: انیشتین گفته دو چیز انتها ندارد
<Dark-Sun> جهان و حماقت‌ها‌ی انسان
<Dark-Sun> در مورد اولی چندان مطمئن نیستم.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: من به انیشتین گفته بودم از این حرف ها نزن اما بازهم زده
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: من پدر خوبی براش نبودم و نتونستم درست ادبش کنم
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: آلبرت، آلبرته نمی‌شه عوضش کرد. می‌دونی که
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<sushiyant> من برم xp نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: شماره سریال بهت بدم؟
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<sushiyant> به این اوپن سورسی امیدی نیست
<sushiyant> دارم خودم
<sushiyant> CB9YB-Q73J8-RKPMH-M2WFT-P4WQJ
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: اوه اوه! ببین  خودت امضا کردی
<sushiyant> خدا را چی دیدی فردا آرچ هم رفت اپل را خرید
<Dark-Sun> من ابدا مجبورت نکردم
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: یا برعکس
<Dark-Sun> :o
<sushiyant> دیدی چه سریالی برا ساختم سه سوته
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: استیو گاهی شیطنت می‌کنه ولی هنوز مخش کار می‌کنه
<sushiyant> ببر تست کن اگه جواب نداد اسممو عوض می کنم
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: یعنی صوری بود؟
<Dark-Sun> کی حوصله داره ویندوز نصب کنه
<sushiyant> نه
<Dark-Sun> با دیسک لایو کی‌ می‌ره تو غار عمو یادگار!!!
<sushiyant> اما کار می کنه 100%
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: اینقده نصب کردی حفظش شدی؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<sushiyant> آره خوب
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: به به.. به این می‌گن حافظه‌ی کارآمد
<Dark-Sun> B)
<sushiyant> Dark-Sun: ویندوز آزمایشگاه من است یا همون طویله
<Dark-Sun> sushiyant: منم توی ماشین‌مجازی نگهش می‌دارم! بیشتر از اون بهش میدون بدم چشم درمیاره
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> من برم صدام می‌کنن
<Dark-Sun> فعلا
<Dark-Sun> جهت ذکر در آرشیو:
<Dark-Sun> مشکل کپسلوک دیوانه من حل شد
<Dark-Sun> رفتم توی اپن آفیس
<Dark-Sun> کپس لوک روشن یک حرف تایپ کردم
<Dark-Sun> بعدش کپس لوک رو خاموش کردم و یک مشت چیز نوشتم
<the-light> Dark-Sun: in archive eto be maham bede!
<Dark-Sun> بعدش دیدم که کیبورد درست شد
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام احسان، راستش اینایی که اینجا می‌نویستم
<Dark-Sun> می‌نویسم که همش لوگ می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> آرشیو تحقیقاتی خودم هم که نمی‌شه بدم. یعنی مالکیتش در انحصار خودم نیست
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: سلام جانان
<Dark-Sun> خوش آمدی هموطن
<the-light> Dark-Sun: salam, hala GPL bede ma yekarish mikonim!
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: سلام ، بازم داری کلاس میذاری ؟
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: کلاس؟ عاشق و رند و نظر بازم و می‌گویم فاش * تا بدانی که به چندین هنر آراسته‌ام
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: آهان ;)
<Dark-Sun> the-light: در کوی نیک نامان ما را گذر ندادند* گر تو نمی‌پسندی تغییر ده قضا را
<hamed_t> ایول همه لینوکسی ها اینطور هنر دوستند ؟
<hamed_t> تو قصه ی کاملی وَ من نقطه فقط*پر هستم از اشتباه و سرشار ِ غلط* حسّی که تو را نوشت تکرار نشد*هرگز نشدم مثل تو جز یک ، دو سه خط
<tHr> salam doostan man ubuntu10.10 ro nasb kardam alan ro systemam ubuntu 10.4 ro ham daram mikham narmafzarhaie ono ro 10.10 ham nasb konam chetori mitonam inkaro bokonam ba tavajoh be inke narmafzarhaie ubuntu10.4 to masire /var/cache/apt/archive garar daran
<Dark-Sun> tHr: خدا رو شکر بالاخره نصبش کردی
<Dark-Sun> tHr: اون کاری که می‌خوای بکنی فکر نمی‌کنم درست باشه. معمولا توزیع‌ها با مخازن نرم افزار خودشون عرضه می‌شن و کتابخانه‌های پایه‌شون به روز می‌شه
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>:D
<Dark-Sun> نصب کردن نرم افزارهای قدیمی روی یک توزیع جدید معمولا با اشکال روبه رو می‌شه
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>chetori mitonam on hame narmafzaro emshab az saat 2 bezaram nasb kone?
<Dark-Sun> tHr: از ساعت ۲ ؟
<Dark-Sun> tHr: در این مورد فکر کنم کران جاب بتونه کمک کنه
<Dark-Sun> tHr: راهنماهاش ریخته تو نت
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>are chon adslam mahdoode
<Dark-Sun> tHr: چقدر گفتم از اونجا اینترنت نگیر! دیدی پشتیبانیشون هم جالب نبود؟
<Dark-Sun> tHr: حالا ایراد نداره همون
<Dark-Sun> cronjob
<Dark-Sun> رو پیگیر بشو تا بعدا یک فکری واسه اینترنتت بکنم
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>na dige on moshkel hal shod ba dhclient
<Dark-Sun> tHr: می‌خواستم واست اینترنت ماهواره‌ای بگیرم بدون فیلتر بشکن! خب خدا رو شکر که حل شد
<Dark-Sun> :)
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>internet mahvarei chande geimatesh?
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>chera mikhandi? gedi porsidam
<Dark-Sun> tHr: اینجا کانال لینوکسه، نمی‌شه قیمت بدم. خودت گوگل کنی مزنه دستت می‌یاد
<Dark-Sun> tHr: من اگه نخندم مریض می‌شم
 * Dark-Sun vaghti bekhande ham mariz mishe :S
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>khodet internet mahvarei dari?
<Dark-Sun> tHr: نه! کو؟ بیا بگرد! اگه دیش توی خونه‌ی ما پیدا کردی
<Dark-Sun> همسایه‌مون داشت می‌گفت خیلی خوب بود
<Dark-Sun> سرعت بالا دانلود می‌کرد
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>:D:D:D:D
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>hala mishe avant ro ke ro onyeko nasb bood ro  10.10 ba hamoon pakageha nasb konam?
<tHr> awant
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>avant-window-navigator
<Dark-Sun> tHr: والله چی بگم؟ نمی‌دونم
<Dark-Sun> شاید بشه شاید نشه
<Dark-Sun> من تا حالا اونت نصب نکردم.. شخصا بش رو ترجیح می‌دم
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>shoma az kodom tozie linux bahre! mibari
<Dark-Sun> tHr: بهره؟ خدا نکنه! من با ایسادورا جونم دوستم! الان بالای شش ماه از آشناییمون می‌گذره. ایشون از خانواده‌ی مینت هستن
<Dark-Sun> mint
<Dark-Sun> خانواده‌ی بسیار محترمی هستن. قبلا هم با خواهرشون هلنا ۶ ماهی معاشرت داشتم.
<Dark-Sun> بیس مینت، اوبونتو هستش
<tHr> <Dark-Sun>kodom gesmatash ba ubuntu farg mikone?
<Dark-Sun> tHr: منوی خاصی داره، شبیه منوی کا دی ای می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> اسکریپت‌های جالبی واسه ناتیلیوس داره
<Dark-Sun> از همه مهمتر اینکه
<Dark-Sun> به دانلود کدک هم هیچ احتیاجی نداره
<Dark-Sun> حتی فرمت
<Dark-Sun> 3gp
<Dark-Sun> رو خود توتم اجرا می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> بدون دانلود یک کیلوبایت فایل!
<sdad> سلام خسته نباشید امکان شبکه کردن ابونتو با ویندوز 2003 هست؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: نخیر ویندوز ۲۰۰۳ می‌سوزه
<Dark-Sun> چون ضعیفتره!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<sdad> یعنی چی میسوزه
<sdad> یعنی چی Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> sdad: می‌سوزه دیگه، یعنی چی نداره
<Dark-Sun> ندیدی ماشین سراگزوز می‌سوزنه؟
<tHr> Dark-Sun:linuxmint-9-gnome-usa-japan-i386.iso man in filo ro systemam daram migi nasbesh konam ya na? in kodomeshe?
<Dark-Sun> tHr: والله نمی‌دونم از کجا گرفتی اون رو
<Dark-Sun> tHr: ولی امتحان کن ضرری نداره
<tHr> Dark-Sun: az site mint
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> tHr: فوقش سراگزوز کامپیوترت می‌سوزه
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> sdad: شوخی کردم هموطن! منظورت از شبکه چی بوده؟
<tHr> Dark-Sun: male man egzoz nadare chon doroshkas
<Dark-Sun> tHr: چه بهتر! پس اسب بخار می‌شه!!!
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<tHr> Dark-Sun: :D
<tHr> Dark-Sun: doost aziz fe'lan bye
<Dark-Sun> tHr: خداحافظ هموطن
<Dark-Sun> B)
<Dark-Sun> sdad: کجا رفتی؟ چجور شبکه‌ای مد نظرت بود؟ ورک گروپ؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: خیلی بده که یازده شب سر پست چرت می‌زنی!
 * Dark-Sun is powered by Hafez.
<jamil> salam
<jamil> salam bacheha
<Dark-Sun> سلام هموطن
<Dark-Sun> خوش آمدی
<jamil> mer30 dostan
 * Dark-Sun 1nafare ! 
<jamil> khobid bacheha?
<Dark-Sun> بچه‌ها کیه؟
<Dark-Sun> جواب این بنده خدا رو بدین
<Dark-Sun> نصف شب اومده، انگار کار واجب داره
<Dark-Sun> شایدم پول نفت رو آورده باشه ها!!
<Dark-Sun> من گفته باشم
<sdad> یعنی هیج راهی وحود نداره  که اینترنت رو بین ویندوز و ابونتو شیر کرد؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: می‌شه از هر دو طرف
<Dark-Sun> sdad: الف. حالتی که لینوکس اینترنت رو بگیره و بده به ویندوز
<Dark-Sun> و ب. حالتی که ویندوز اینترنت رو بگیره و بده به لینوکس
<Dark-Sun> زمان شاه انجام دادم با ایکس پی
<Dark-Sun> راهنماهاش باید توی نت باشه
<sdad> Dark-Sun:  یه سرنجی به من بدین ؟
<Dark-Sun> ۲۰۰۳ جا افتاده است مثل ۲۰۰۸ نیست که
<Dark-Sun> sdad: کی اینترنت گرفته؟
<Dark-Sun> ویندوز یا لینوکس؟
<sdad> Dark-Sun: ٌWindows
<Dark-Sun> sdad: چرا سناریو شبکه ات رو تعریف نمی‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> اینجوری بهتر می‌شه کمک کرد
<sdad> من می خواهم یک لپتاپ را با شبکه سیمی به کامپیوتر دیگه که روش ویندوزه مستقیم وصل کنم (البته اگه منظور شما از سناریو این Dark-Sun
<Dark-Sun> sdad: خب این خوبه
<Dark-Sun> اول اینکه شبکه بی سیم دارین کار می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> wifi
<sdad> نه اترانته
<Dark-Sun> sdad: پس از کجا اینترنت می‌گیرین؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی دایل آپ که نیست! ای دی اس اله؟
<Dark-Sun> یا وایرلس؟
<sdad> Dark-Sun: درسته ایدیاسال اما من می خوام از رو ویندوز شیر کنم یعنی ویندوز رو به اینترنت وصل کنم و روی شبکه شیر کنم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: می تونم بپرسم چرا اصرار دارین از ویندوز شیر کنین؟
<Dark-Sun> معمولا مودم‌های ای دی اس ال رو می شه جوری کانفیگ کرد که اینترنت رو بین نود‌های شبکه شیر کنن
<Dark-Sun> با کمک نت و اتصال مودم به سوییچ
<sdad> متاسفانه مشکل اینجاست که مودم یوسبیه و اینکه در ابونتو کار نمی کنه هرچند تو لیست مودم ها هست
<Dark-Sun> sdad: یعنی سوکت شبکه نداره؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: می‌شه مدلش رو بفرمایین
<sdad> DSL-200 D-link
<sdad> Dark-Sun: DSL-200 D-link
<Dark-Sun> یک لحظه من ببینم چجوریاست
<sdad> ok merci
<Dark-Sun> sdad: خب ظاهرا ساده‌ترین راه همون اشتراک گذاری بین سرور و لینوسکه
<Dark-Sun> لینوکسه
<Dark-Sun> این لینک رو دیدین؟
<Dark-Sun> http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Configuring-Windows-Server-2003-act-NAT-router.html
<Dark-Sun> http://www.cyberlone.com/articles-blog/network-related-articles/nat
<Dark-Sun> اینم فارسی یک چیزایی نوشته ولی خیلی توضیحات داره
<Dark-Sun> اطلاعات خوبی می‌ده ولی خب باید وقت صرف کنین
<Dark-Sun> اگه با مفاهیم آشنایی دارین قسمت دومش رو دنبال کنین کافی باید باشه
<Dark-Sun> sdad: پشتیبانی پارس آنلاین هم یک چیزایی گفته
<Dark-Sun> http://www.parsonline.com/services/adsl/server2003
<Dark-Sun> کسی چیزی در مورد سوکت‌های برکلی می‌دونه؟
<sdad> Dark-Sun:  رو شیر میکنه و قطعا به کار من میاد اما مشکل من تو نحوه شبکه کردن وینوز با ابونتوهممنون بابت لینک ها فقط تا اونجا ی که من متوجه شدم  نَت تکنولوژیه که اینترت
<Dark-Sun> sdad: الان کارت شبکه‌ای روی سرور ۲۰۰۳ دارین درسته؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: سوییچ هم دارین دیگه
<Dark-Sun> کابل شبکه رو از یک طرف وصل می‌کنین به ویندوز سرور، از اون طرف به سوییچ. واسه لینوکس هم همین کار رو می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> سوییچ کار اتصال رو انجام می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> تنظیماتش هم طبق همون راهنماست. فقط اگه بیشتر توضیح بدین کجا مشکل هست. شاید بتونم بیشتر کمک کنم
<sdad> بله و سویچ ندارم می خوام از لپتاپ مستقیم به کامپیوتر وصل کنم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: خب پس باید از کابل کراس استفاده کنین
<Dark-Sun> cross
<Dark-Sun> sdad: با کابل شبکه‌ی معمولی یکم فرق می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> تو ترتیب کابل‌هایی که به سوکت متصل می‌شن
<sdad> اونو بلدم
<sdad> بعد از درست کردن کابل سوکت چی کار کنم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: یعنی الان دارین از کابل کراس استفاده می‌کنین؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: بعد از اون سخت نیست. از اوبونتو استفاده می‌کنین؟
<sdad> یعنی ؟
<Dark-Sun> ubuntu
<Dark-Sun> یک توزیع لینوکسه
<Dark-Sun> از چه توزیعی استفاده می‌کنین؟
<sdad> نه اونجا چی کار کنم
<Dark-Sun> اگه دی اچ سی پی روی سرور راه انداخته باشین هیچ کاری نیاز نیست اونجا انجام بدین
<Dark-Sun> در غیراینصورت باید اونجا دستی آی پی بدین
<sdad>  نمیشه؟P2P یعنی دومین سرور تعریف کنم و بصورت
<Dark-Sun> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Servers/ipstatic
<Dark-Sun> مقاله دوست خوبم حسن جان در مورد دادن آی پی به شکل دستی
<Dark-Sun> sdad: راستش نمی‌دونم.
<Dark-Sun> sdad: منظورتون از پیر تو پیر چیه؟ چجوری می‌خواین کانفیگش کنین؟
<Dark-Sun> شما دارین اینترنت رو از یک کانکشن می‌گیرین. بعدش شیر می‌کنین. پیر تو پیر اینجا چجوری تعریف می‌شه؟
<sdad>  نمیشه؟ICS با پروکسی سرور یا
<Dark-Sun> sdad: وسط جمله‌ی فارسی انگلیسی بنویسین خوندنش سخت می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> والله من با ویندوز ۲۰۰۳ زیاد کار نکردم. شاید بشه. راهنما‌هایی که لینک دادم باید جواب بدن مخصوصا لینک پارس آنلاین.
<Dark-Sun> sdad: ولی اگه دنبال روش‌های دیگه‌ای هستین.. نمی‌دونم.احتمالا گوگل بتونه کمک کنه
<Dark-Sun> sdad: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324286
<Dark-Sun> این لینک آی سی اس خود مایکروسافت هستش
<sdad> Dark-Sun: ممنون از اینکه وقتتون رو به من دادی فقط معذرت می خوام ام کوچیک شما احسان نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: احسان کیه؟ نه بابا
<Dark-Sun> sdad: من علی هستم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: و خواهش می‌کنم. امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<sdad> Dark-Sun: اهوازی هم نیستید؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: آهان. احسان خودمون رو می‌گی
<Dark-Sun> sdad: آره منم اهوازی هستم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: نیک نیم احسان
<Dark-Sun> the-light
<Dark-Sun> هستش
<Dark-Sun> برعکس من که دارک-سان هستم!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> ایشون به لایت علاقه دارن گویا!
<sdad> Dark-Sun:  پس شما هم از شاتل اکانت می گیرید
<Dark-Sun> sdad: دست رو دلم نذار که خونه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> آره
<Dark-Sun> sdad: مگه شما هم اهوازی هستین؟
<sdad> نه ؟
<sdad> مگه بد شاتل؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: یک آی اس پی خوب، یک آی اس پی مرده است
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> sdad: شما اهوازی نیستین پس کجای این خاک پرگهر زندگی می‌کنین؟
<sdad> ایران -المان- امریکا
<sdad> تهران-المان- امریکا
<Dark-Sun> sdad: آهان. پس همون حومه‌ی اهواز می‌شینین
<Dark-Sun> خوبه
<Dark-Sun> sdad: خب حالا اسم شریفتون چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: چی صدا کنم تو رو؟ تو که از گل بهتری...
 * Dark-Sun raft toye faze taraneh! 
<sdad> اره همون زیر پل سفید تواب زیر اب....
<sdad> محمد این جا هم اکانت ندارم
<Dark-Sun> sdad: اهواز بودین قبلا؟ یا از روی گوگل ارت می‌گین؟
<Dark-Sun> sdad: اکانت نمی‌خواد محمد جون، یالله بگو بیا تو. هر کسی چیزی گفت. بگو من از آشناهای دارک سان هستم
<Dark-Sun> خیالت راحت هوات رو داریم من و احسان
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> sdad: من الان به چن سرو گفتم هر وقت وارد شدی و خارج شدی اینجا به همه اطلاع بده
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم خوابم گرفته. گشنمه.
<Dark-Sun> این بنده خدا هم رفت
<Dark-Sun> برم ببینم چی پیدا می شه بخوریم...
 * Dark-Sun goes for hunting...
<Dark-Sun> ok, ttl ma dare be sefr meyl mikone...
 * Dark-Sun redefined "ttl" as "time to leave"
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now
<erghezi> تست راست به چپیه xchat  :دی
<erghezi> کسی بیداره؟
<erghezi> الان این جمله رو راست به chap می بینید؟
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-24
<sadrnezhaad> inja kesi hast mano rahnamayi kone?
<sadrnezhaad> kamputer ro ke update kardam badesh restart
<sadrnezhaad> safhe grub nayumad va khodesh mostaghim raft tu ubuntu
<sadrnezhaad> az tarafi rangbanDye safhe boot ro ham be ham rikht
<sadrnezhaad> va vaghT kamel boot shod peygham dad Gnome Power Manager tanzimate defaultesh be ham rikhte
<sadrnezhaad> va login ham nemikone
<sadrnezhaad> manam ba tty1 loginidam va IRSSI ro baz kardam age commandi hast begin lotfan
 * sadrnezhaad ehsas mikone kesi behesh javab nakhahad dad
<reza> salam
<reza> belakhare amadi doktor
<reza> ajab chize bahalie inja
<aki_> are
<reza> too kodum tab bat bechatam?
<Saeid> Hi reza
<reza> hi saeid. how are you
<Saeid> fine Thanks.do u know why my office 2010 alarm for not activated
<smmsadrnezh> az vaghT ubuntu ro update kardam be ham rikht. safheye bootesh taghyire shekl dade
<smmsadrnezh> bedune ovordane grub mire tu ubuntu va safheye loginesh shabihe KDE shode
<takpar> سلام
<takpar> ابونتو وقتی بالا می آد 2تا پنجره ترمینال باز شده هست
<takpar> ؟
<takpar> کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
<pooya> سلام دوستان
<pooya> کسی می دونه چه جوری می شه
<pooya> یه کانال irc درست کرد؟
<golabi> سلام
<golabi> چطوری می توان فهمید که ابونتوی من سالم هست یا  نه و یا مشکلی داره یا نداره ؟
<golabi> چطوری می تونم از سلامت سیستم عامل مطم؟
<golabi> مطمن شوم
<eMan> golabi: mage moshkele khasi bahash dari ?
<smmsadrnezh> ajab!
<smmsadrnezh> tu nic.ir Dge nemishe rabete mali ro ye sherkate Dge gozasht
<smmsadrnezh> ?!
<pooya> بچه های چه جوری می شه یه تم gdm رو نصب کرد؟
<pooya> اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ دارم
<pooya> چه جوری می شه؟
<pooya> ها؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: shoma ta hala damane sabt karD?
<pooya> چطور؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: nic.ir ghablan emkane entekhabe namayande ro midad vali zaheran Dge nemide
<pooya> اها
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yani majburim az khodeshun bekharim
<pooya> نه من تا حالا ثبت نکردم!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ok
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: be har hal mamnun
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ببخشیدا
<pooya> کسی نی دونه چه چوری می شه theme لاگین اسکرین رو نصب کنم؟
<pooya> کسی نمی دونه چه جوری می تونم تم برای login screen تو اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ بریزم؟
<smmsadrnezh> debian sudo nadare?
<smmsadrnezh> inja kesi debian kar karde?
<pooya> دوستان خواهش می کنم کمک کنید! از یه نرم افزار استفاده کردم کلا صفحه ی لاگین اوبونتویم دیگه نمیاد! مستقیم وارد اوبونتو می شه. بدون اینکه پسوورد بخواد! یعنی صفحه ی لاگین دیگه نمیاد! چی کار کنم؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ^^
<pooya> کسی نیست کمک کنه؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: rastesh man balad budam migoftam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: esme chizi ke estefade karD ro begi behtare
<pooya> یه اسکریپت به نام
<pooya> cgdm_en.sh
<pooya> هست
<pooya> از تو devianart دانلودش کردم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ^^
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: پیشنهادی ندارید؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: mage deviantart chizi joz aks ham dare?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ! :o
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: http://asl2690.deviantart.com/art/Change-GDM-GUI-179161668
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دیدیش؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی کار کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: che bahal taraf tu tozihate akse rahnamasho neveshte
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: moshkelet ine ke safhe login aslan nemiad?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اره. مستقیم وارد اوبونتوم می شه.!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: manzuret ine ke mostaghim login mikone ya grub?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مستقیم لاگین می کنه!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی کار کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: vaghT be in safhe http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Selection_0093.png reCD kodumo entekhab karD?
<pooya> اولی رو زدم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ^^
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اولی رو زدم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی کار کنم؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی شد؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تونستی؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ها؟
<pooya> دوستان کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟ صفحه ی لاگینم نمیاد و مستقیم وارد یوزرم می شه!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: بابا چی شد؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تونستی؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دارم به فنا می رم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: daram migardam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: khodetam yekam var boro beBin doros mishe ya na
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دارم ور می رم! هنوز درست نشده
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تو الان اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ داری؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yup
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: فولدر /usr/share/gdm رو برام بفرست لطفا
<smmsadrnezh> autostart
<smmsadrnezh> gdm-greeter-login-window.ui
<smmsadrnezh> guest-session
<smmsadrnezh> gdb-cmd
<smmsadrnezh> gdmsetup.ui
<smmsadrnezh> locale.alias
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ^^
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: tnx.
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: حل نشد!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی کار کنیم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: hal beshe khabar midam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: واقعا ممنونم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: mibakhshid ye modat javab nadadam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اختیار داری
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: rafte budam sare ye kari motevajeh nashodam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: pooya: Administration >> Login Screen
<pooya> pooya: برم اون جا؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ru unlock klik kon
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yup
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bad bezar ru avali
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: یعنی چی؟
<smmsadrnezh> Unlock karD?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اره
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bezar ru "Show the screen for choosing who log in"
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: Select: ham ru gnome bashe
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: close kon va reset
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: hooray!!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: درست شد!!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: :D
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: khahesh mikonam. man ke kari nakardam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اختیار داریم!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دارین*
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: :D
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ;)
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تا جایی که یادم میاد هر وقا از شما سوال پرسیدم شما مشکلم رو حل کردین!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی واقعا!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: :D
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: vali yadam nemiad az man soali porCde bashid!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چرا
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: من با id های مختلف اینجا لاگین کردم!!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: :D
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ok
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: شما بلاگی سایتی چیزی نداری؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ok
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: site gnome look ham dare
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: baraye login screen theme ziade
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مشکل اینه که نمی دونم چه جوری applyشون کنم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چه جوری باید نصبشون کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yadame ghablan mikhastam hamchin kari bokonam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: az narmafzari be esme "art manager" estefade kardam
<pooya> کامل تم login رو عوض می کرد؟ یا فقط background?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: un kolan baraye var raftan ba ghiyafeye sistemetun chize jalebiye
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: un kheyli kamel bud. na kamel GDM ro avaz mikard
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: از کجا دانلودش کنم؟ تو repo نداشتمش
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: از کجا دانلودش کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bebin gnome-art dari?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: lotfan ye soal ro chand bar napors
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ok
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: age manzuretuno motevajeh nasham khodam miporsam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: are. daram
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: nasbeshkon
<pooya> نصب شد
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ^^
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: vaghT nasb shod boro "System >> Preferences >> Art Manager"
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: رفتم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: man daghighan yadam nist kojash ghabeliyate nasbe GDM dare
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: داخل login manager نبود؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: dakhele un safhe gozinei baraye upload dare?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: upload?
<smmsadrnezh> mohitesh in shekliye? : http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?action=dlattach%3Btopic=5952.0%3Battach=4678%3Bimage
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: yeah
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: pas boro be Art >> Other Themes >> Login Manager
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: رفتم و لیست تم ها رو اورد
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ye seri theme khodesh baraye GDM dare
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تو همشون فقط گزینه ی دانلود داره. گزینه install نیستش
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: غیرفعال هست
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دانلود رو که می زنم فقط تو
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: age chize Dgei mikhay boro be install
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: home folder
<pooya> soroush: دانلود می کنه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: دانلود می کنه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نصب نمی کنه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: پیشنهادی داری؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: tu home folder chi download mikone?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: tar.gz2 theme
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: khob fileto mituni bezari unja
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: manzureto nemifahmam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: این برنامه صرفا اون رو دانلود کرد!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چه جوری نصبش کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: chiro download kard tu home folder??
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: فایل tar.gz2 اون تمه رو
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yani linke filesho migire download mikone unja?!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اره
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: shabihe firefox?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نه بابا
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ke behesh link midim download mikone?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اقا من می رم روی گزینه ی download only
<pooya> کلیک می کنم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: khob?
<pooya> یعدش یه صفحه باز می شه
<pooya> که می گه کجا دانلودش کنم؟ منم می زنم home folder
<pooya> بعد می بینم که تو اونجا فایل
<pooya> tar.gz2
<pooya> این تم رو دانلود کرده
<pooya> نصبش نکرده
<pooya> نمی دونم چه جوری باید نصبش کنم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ^^
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: zamanike صفحه باز می شه که می گه کجا دانلودش کنم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: adrese filo bede
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: hamun fili ke mikhay nasb koni
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: shayad moshkel az permission hast ke install khamushe
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: age nashod boro terminal bezan:
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: sudo gnome-art
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: badesh passeto bezan
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: unvaght khabar bede ke install roshan shod ya na
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: darzemn un maghale ro hatman bekhun. behet komak mikone
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: کدوم مقاله؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: گزینه ی install فعال نشد!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: پیشنهادی داری؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: tu terminal vaghT zaD "sudo gnome-art" gnome art ro baz kard?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: در این حد بلدم! من اوبونتو خیلی وقته کار می کنم. اینا رو بلدم دیگه!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: بله. باز کزد
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ولی install فعال نشد
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: :o
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bezan:
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-thingeramik gtk2-engines-mist gtk2-engines-clearlooks gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk2-engines-metal gtk2-engines-geramik gtk-engines-geramik-data gtk2-engines-smooth gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-magicchicken gtk2-engines-cleanice gtk2-engines-thinice gtk2-engines-crux gtk2-engines-industrial gtk2-engines-highcontrast gtk2-engines-spherecrystal gtk2-engines-wonderland gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue gtk-engines-t
<smmsadrnezh> hingeramik-data
<smmsadrnezh> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-thingeramik gtk2-engines-mist gtk2-engines-clearlooks gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk2-engines-metal gtk2-engines-geramik gtk-engines-geramik-data gtk2-engines-smooth gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-magicchicken gtk2-engines-cleanice gtk2-engines-thinice gtk2-engines-crux gtk2-engines-industrial gtk2-engines-highcontrast gtk2-engines-spherecrystal gtk2-engines-wonderland gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue gtk-engines-thingera
<smmsadrnezh> mik-data
<smmsadrnezh> AAAHHHH
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چی؟
<smmsadrnezh> in dastur ro tu terminal bezan
<smmsadrnezh> faghat poshte ham
<smmsadrnezh> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-thingeramik gtk2-engines-mist gtk2-engines-clearlooks gtk2-engines-pixbuf gtk2-engines-metal gtk2-engines-geramik gtk-engines-geramik-data gtk2-engines-smooth gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-magicchicken gtk2-engines-cleanice gtk2-engines-thinice gtk2-engines-crux gtk2-engines-industrial gtk2-engines-highcontrast gtk2-engines-spherecrystal gtk2-engines-wonderland gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue gtk-engines-thingera
<smmsadrnezh> mik-data
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ^^
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535883/
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: tu ye khat neminevesht
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535883/
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: همشون قبلا نصب بودن!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: logout login kon shayad doros she
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: doros shod?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نه!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-*
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ino bezan va dobare chek kon
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چرا gtk2?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: من که می خوام login windows تغییر کنه
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: doroste
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chi?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: nasb kon ehtemalan doros mishe
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نشد!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: یه نکته ای به ذهنم رسید!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: chi
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: فک کنم gdm به خاطر اون کاری که گفتی درست نشد
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: من قبل از اون کار دوباره ی gdm
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: رو از روی cd اوبونتو reinstall کردم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: الان شکل gdm مثل قدیم نیست
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: تقریبا همونه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: فک کنم مشکل از کارم بوده
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: که الان نمی تونم تم نصب کنم!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: manzuret az kari ke man goftam chie?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: همونی که گفتی برم اون تیکه رو بزنم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: yani chi taghriban hamune?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: عین login windows قدیمم نیست
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: na! un kar doroste
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: یه کوچولو فرق کرده
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chi?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: rabti be un tike ghatan nadare
<McPels> salam
<McPels> man hein upgrade kardan terminal ra bastam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: بابا همونی رو که می گم گفتی تو login screen بزنم رو می گم
<McPels> va alan software center baz nemishe
<McPels> be nazare shoma chikar konam?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اصلا فرض کن من الان یه تم gdm دارم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: که به صورت tar.gz2 هست
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چه جوری می شه نصبش کرد؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: amanam hamuno goftam ke behesh rabti nadare
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: moshkelet be tike rabti nadare
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: می دونم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: کلا الان به نظرت چی کار کنم؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: manam daram hamino migardam donbalesh
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: vaghT ru download mizani azat file mikhad ya folder????
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: می گه یه فولدر انتخاب کن تا اونجا دانلودش کنم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: rastesh hich ja javabi be in moshkel peyda nashod
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ای بابا
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: raftam be chanale #gnome-art
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: unja 27 nafar online hastan
<smmsadrnezh> soal ro matrah kardam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: کسی جواب داد؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: vali felan ke kesi javab nadade
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ای بابا
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ingiliC be meghdare kafi baladi?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نه زیاد!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چطور؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: age mikhay adrese chanalesho bedam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: khodet beporC
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: کسی جواب نداده؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: az 2 tashun darkhaste jodagane ham kardam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: na
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: javab nemidan
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: پس چرا الکی میان irc درست می کنن؟!!!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bezan /connect irc.gnome-art.org
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: unknow command mide!
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: alan ba chi chat mikoni?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: pidgin
<smmsadrnezh> uh
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: alan ru freenode hasT
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bayad avazesh koni
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: are
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: fek nakonam dashte bashe chon male man ke nadasht
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: man az irssi estefade mikonam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chi?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bezar alan nasbesh konam bebinam kar mikone ya na
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: bikhial
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: vaghti kesi javab nemide
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: kari dige nemishe kard
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: bikhilaesh
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: merC
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: na
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chi?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: baraye khodam mikham
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chio?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: w8
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: theme haye khodesh kar mikonan?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خودش تم نداشت. زدم که لیستش رو اپدیت کنه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: بعد اپدیت شد یه سری اورد
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: una kar mikonan?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نه دیگه. همون ها رو گفتم کار نمی کنه دیگه
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: کلا هیچ تمی کار نمی کنه
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: nasbesh kardam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: خب
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: dare 148 ta theme download mikone
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: baraye shoma ham umad?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اره. گذاشتم دانلود شه و لیستشون کرد در اخر
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: ey kash az hamun aval in karo karde budam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: kafi bud nasbesh mikardam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چطور؟ چی شد الان؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: hal shod
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: alan migam
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: themi ke mikhayo entekhab kon
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bad bezan roo download
<smmsadrnezh> boro be folderi ke migam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: انتخاب کردم
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: va unja downloadesh kon
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: چه فولدری؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: /home/<esme useret>/Gnome Art
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: فولدر Gnome Art رو بسازم؟
<smmsadrnezh> w8
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: chi shod?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: hichi eshtebah karde budam
<smmsadrnezh> bezar alan testesh mikonam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: merC
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: shod shod shod shod shod shod shod shod shod shod shod
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: :D
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: che joory?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: downloadesh kon
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: khob
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: badesh boro inja
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: koja?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: Preferences >> Splash Screen
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: khob
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: unja tike Show splash .... ro bezan
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: va install
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: zadam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: khob
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: filo bede behesh Dge
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: dadam va pangeje baste shod. splash scrren kollan baste shod. khob
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: hamuni ke download shode bud
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: dobare boro tush beBn tu listesh chizi umade?
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: نه! چیزی نیومده!
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: یه بار ریستارت کنم ببینم نصب شده یا نه؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ها؟
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: راه حلی پیدا نکردی؟
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: restart karD?
<smmsadrnezh> pooya: bayad beshe
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart زدم
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ولی درست نشد
<smmsadrnezh> smmsadrnezh: nemidunam
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: ای بابا
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: اشکال نداره.
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: مرسی از کمکمت
<pooya> smmsadrnezh: شانس نداریم
<nixoeen> pooya: moshkel chie ?
<pooya> pooya: نمی تونم تم صفحه ی لاگین رو عوض کنم! حدود ۳ ۴ ساعت هست!
<nixoeen> pooya: chera khodeto highlight mikoni ? :)
<nixoeen> pooya: ba gdm ?
<pooya> nixoeen: are
<pooya> nixoeen: :(
<pooya> nixoeen: :)
<nixoeen> pooya: theme e jadid az koja gerefti ?
<pooya> nixoeen: az art manager estefade kardam ke theme hasho az art.gnome migire
<pooya> nixoeen: pishnehadi dari?
<nixoeen> pooya: khob dasti nasb kon
<pooya> nixoeen: che joory?
<nixoeen> pooya: khob avval ye theme peyda kon
<nixoeen> pooya: linkesho gir biar
<pooya> nixoeen: tar.gz2 sho download kardam
<nixoeen> pooya: khob hamun linko bede be man
<pooya> nixoeen: http://art.gnome.org/download/themes/gdm_greeter/1328/GDM-DarkCleanLinux.tar.gz
<nixoeen> pooya: wait
<pooya> nixoeen: toonesti?
<nixoeen> pooya: wait, ajale nakon :)
<pooya> nixoeen: :)
<pooya> nixoeen: toonesti?
<Jalal> salam be hame
<Jalal> dustan kasi midune, aya mishe ms office 2010 ro bedune moshkel dar kubuntu nasb kard ya na? aya kasi test karde access ya excelo?
<nixoeen> pooya: ba un versioni ke rooye un nasbe faghat mituni dasti Background e GDM ro taghir bedi
<pooya> nixoeen: می دونم٬!
<pooya> nixoeen: mikham koolle gdm taghir kone
<pooya> nixoeen: rahi nist?
<nixoeen> pooya: rahesh ine ke kollan ye GDM e dige nasb koni
<pooya> nixoeen: che joory?
<nixoeen> pooya: dardesaresh ziade. Age nemiduni chejuri, bikhialesh sho
<pooya> nixoeen: ey baba
 * ahmadhesni  Salam, bluetootho bekham roo pc run konam bayad che konam che pkg mikhaaad?!!
 * ahmadhesni mobile pc ro mibine vali pc mob ro nemibine cheraaa?!! (Bluetooth)
<nkh1> erghezi: Salam ! Khobiii !? :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: سلللللللللللللام برادر :)
<nkh1> erghezi: چاکریم ! :دی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1:  مرسی خوبم :ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: کرنل چی شد ؟:ی
<nkh1> erghezi: Agha Ye soali ! Hamin De Daram var iram Be config Ha hanooz ! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: چه سوالی؟ :ی
<nkh1> erghezi: migam in SCSI mage hamoon Scazi nist ?! :-/
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ببین کلن با اوناش ور نرو :ی توصیه من به شماست :ي
<nkh1> erghezi: :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: اگه localyesconf رو زده باشی
<nkh1> erghezi: Agha chio var naro man hadafe nahaEeem ine ke ina ro vase ARM compile konam ! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: مشکلی نباید باشه  :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ها خوب :) من فک کردم پچه هدفته :ی
<the-light> erghezi: salam, to aoon patch e redhat baraye kernel o estefade kardi bebini chetore?
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ببین کلن من خودمم همش رو که نمی دونم :ی باید تو راهنمای هر قسمت رو بخونی
<nkh1> erghezi: Na khob alan Hamin Patch e hadaf e ye kam ! :D
<erghezi> ‏the-light: نه بابا سرکاریه بابا :))) مسخره کرده ملت رو
<erghezi> ‏the-light: دیگه مث پچ جادویی هستش دیگه :ي
<erghezi> ‏the-light: خواسته بگه بابا ما زودتر بلد بودیم :ی
<nkh1> erghezi: باشخ‌! سوالم چیز دیگه ای ها ! :دی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: اسکازی رو باید بذاری برای هارد فک میکنم
<nkh1> erghezi: ببین من اتفاقی فهمیدم فلشم رو اسکازی سیمولیت میکنه
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ینی نذاری کلن فک کنم مشکل ایجاد شه موقع نصب ... اگه هارد داشته باشی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: خووب؟
<nkh1> erghezi: دقیقا ! اما آخه اینا چه ربطی به اسکازی دارن ؟ :سوال
<the-light> erghezi: are khodesho maskhare karde kasi ke neveshtesh!
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ببینم شما متن من رو چطوری می بینی؟ راست به chap هستش؟
<the-light> erghezi: alan ke farsi minevisi rast be chap e
<nkh1> the-light: نه داغونه با پیجین ! ضمن سلام :چشمک
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ینی فقط برای من این شکلیه؟ :ی
<the-light> nkh1: salam, chi daghune ba pidgin?
<erghezi> ‏the-light: با شما بودم :ی
<erghezi> ‏the-light: فقط برای من راست به chape دیگه؟ :ی
<nkh1> the-light: متن فارسیت که توش انگلیسی هم داره رو میگم !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: یه خورده فارسی انگلیسی قاطی پاتی بنویس ....
<the-light> erghezi: are rast be chape sh doroste inja dakhele konversation
<erghezi> ‏the-light: ی پلاگین جدید پیدا کردم xchat رو راست به چپ میکنه
<nkh1> erghezi: من ازز چپ به rast مینوییسیم !!! خودمم اشتباه میبینیم !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: خود شما راست به چپ رو درست نمی بینی؟ درسته؟
<nkh1> erghezi: بلی !
<the-light> erghezi: khube man ke tarjih midam jaye xchat az irssi estefade konam!
<the-light> laaghal konsol kde rast be chap dare !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: مال من رو هم نمی تونی راستن به chapesh رو درست ببینی؟
<nkh1> erghezi: بلی !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: بلی ینی درست می بینی برای من رو ؟:ی برای خودت رو مشکل دار می بینی؟‌:پی
<nkh1> erghezi: :))
<nkh1> erghezi: نه جفتشو خراب میبینم
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: مرررررسی:) میخواستم ببینم پلاگینه چطوری کار میکنه :ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ولی من برای شما رو درست میبینم :ي حالا پستش رو میزنم
<nkh1> erghezi: خواهش ، این پیجینم که بر پدرش ! فایل ترنسفرش هم هنوز درست نشده !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: آرره منم مشکل داررم...
<erghezi> ‏the-light:  :)) خووب الان منم دارم :پی
<nkh1> erghezi: من همیشه دیر یا زود از پستات لذت میبرم !! :دال
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: نظر لطفتونه :)‌
<nkh1> erghezi: اه چقدر تعارف تیکه پاره میکنی پستو بزن دیگه ! :دی
<erghezi> ‎nkh1: lol :))))
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: خیلی پستش کوتاه ها :ی می ترسم مشتریام بپرن :پی
<erghezi> ‏آقا طرف نمی تونه بره بایوس کاری کنه که از سی دی رام بوت شه
<erghezi> ‏من چطوری نصب لینوکس رو بهش یاد بدم؟
<nkh1> erghezi: :))))))) lol آقا نزنن پس ، میپرن میفته گردن من !
<erghezi> ‏واقعا راهی سراغ داررین؟
<nkh1> erghezi: آره !
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: دیگه تمومه :)))‌صدات ضبط شده :ی
<aliva> می‌گم این پارتیشن
<aliva> lvm
<aliva> چطوری؟
<aliva> کسی مشکلی باش نداره؟
<nkh1> erghezi: اون صفری ها که من بشون لینوکس میگم همین جورین دیگه میگفت شما گفتی بزنین سی دی رام اما مال ما فقط سی دی آر دبلیو داره !!!
<nixoeen> aliva: na
<aliva> ببینم بعد از این که می‌خوای یه لینوکس جدید نص کنی برای شانسایی مشکلی نداره؟
<nkh1> aliva: e in ! mIAM CHAT Hala !:D
<nkh1> aliva: ببین من یه بار با فدورا ساختم بعدش اومدم اوبونتو بریزم خودمو خفه کردم و نفهمید آخرشم !
<aliva> عجب
<erghezi> ‏aliva: عالیه :) من همین الان lvm هستم :ی
<erghezi> ‏aliva: همه چی هم رو به راهه... هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
<erghezi> ‏aliva: هم مینت روش نصب کردم :)‌هم اوبونتو
<erghezi> ‏aliva: قلق دارره ... راهنماشم تو وبلاگم زدم
<aliva> الان امکان کنورت کردن دارم؟
<erghezi> ‏aliva:  امکان چی چی؟ تبدیل کنی پارتیشنات رو؟ نه دیگه ... باید بک آب بگیری از اطلاعات.. همه چی پاک میشه
<nkh1> erghezi: اون موقع که من راه نداشتم این وبلاگ تو کجا بوددددد ؟!:(( :دی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: انجمن اوبونتو و مینت که بود :پی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: گوگل که ما بچه بودیم.... یادش به خیر:پی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: الانو نگاه نکن که فیسبوک شاخ شده
<nkh1> erghezi: اون موقع من اینترنت هم نداشتم اگه وبلاگت هم بود !‌:دی
<nkh1> erghezi: =))
<aliva> erghezi: اخ اخ! این که ستمه
<aliva> erghezi: لینک وبلگم خودت بده
<aliva> !gsh
<erghezi> ‏aliva: می دم مخلصتم هستم :)
<erghezi> ‎aliva: http://ilinux.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/how-to-install-mint-on-lvm2-volumes/
<aliva> این پستتو تو گودر دیدم
<aliva> تا دیدم گفتم
<the-light> erghezi: age main boardesh jadide mitune ghable load boot loder f8 bezane o biad rooye cdrom
<aliva> اینا هم خودشونو با این مینت گ...
<Ali> Salam
<aliva> erghezi: ^
<erghezi> ‏the-light: نه جدید نیست...
<Ali> Forum key Bala miyad ?
<aliva> erghezi: ببینم یعنی اینجوری کلا یه پارتیشن ساخته می‌شه؟
<aliva> erghezi: بعد توش
<aliva> home , boot
<the-light> erghezi: rahe digash ine tasviri yadesh bedi avaz kone! ya ba nasab haye tahte windows kar koni
<aliva> اینا رو قرار می‌دم؟
<aliva> erghezi: بابا یه پارتیشن یه تربایتی که ستمه!
<erghezi> ‏aliva: نه اجباری نیست .... مث همون پارتیشنای عادیه! روت رو بسازی کافیه
<erghezi> ‏aliva: می تونی خونگی و روت رو جدا بسازی فقط
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> کی‌ها خوشحالن؟
<nkh1> salm !
<Dark-Sun> nkh1: سلام که سلام! تو خوشحالی؟
<nkh1> Dark-Sun: na bikhial ! :D
<Dark-Sun> nkh1: بی خیار که سالاد درست نمی‌شه
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> همه خوشحال باشین چون امروز روز تولد منه!
<Dark-Sun> هووووووررررااااا
<nkh1> :D
<Dark-Sun> چه روز خوبیه
<nkh1> Dark-Sun: ShiriniSho midi Dige yani !? :D :P
<Ali> 26
<Dark-Sun> به به. هنوز ساعت از ۱۲ شب نگذشته کانال پر شده از تبریک
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> nkh1: شیرینش رو از شرکت کانیکال بگیرین! سفارش کردم به همه دیسک اوبونتو رایگان بدن
<Dark-Sun> :D
<nkh1> :))
<nkh1> ;)
<Dark-Sun> Ali: بیست و شش؟ نه بابا  تازه می‌شم بیست و پنج ساله
<Ali> :d
<Dark-Sun> Ali: دی بزرگ منظورت بود! خوشحال باش هموطن نزدیک بود درست بگی
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: مرسی. تبریکت رو می‌پذیرم. ایشالله سال دیگه مثل پینکیو آدم بشی
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Ali> :d
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: تو هم همینطور
<erghezi> ‏بچه ها شما بلدین چطوری ی متن رو راست به چپ واقعی کنیم؟
<erghezi> ‏مثلا وقتی فرندفید ی فیدی می زنیم
<erghezi> ‏یا فیسبوک ی پستی رو می زنیم
<erghezi> ‏هر کسی که متن رو می بینیه، راست به چپ ببینه
<erghezi> ‏بدون اینکه استایل خاصی نصب داشته باشه!
<Dark-Sun> خب دیگه من برم
<Dark-Sun> کلی کانال دیگه هست که منتظرن بهم روز تولدم رو تبریک بگم
<Dark-Sun> این کانال رو گذاشتم تو اولویت چون دوستتون دارم
<Dark-Sun> مواظب خودتون باشین
<nkh1> erghezi: MIGam man ba in Ke localyes kardam ama baz ina chie vase amd fa@al gozashte ? too power manager : AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!
<nkh1> erghezi: sorry too cpu frequency , ->  This adds the CPUFreq driver for mobile AMD K6-2+ and mobile                                │
<nkh1>   │ AMD K6-3+ processors.
<nkh1> erghezi: Bar Nakhordi Ta hala ?
<nkh1> :-?
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ببین اون کلن همش رو بر نمی دارره
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: باید قسمتای مربوط به پردازشگر رو دستی درست کنی
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: ولی کاررت رو خیلی راحت میکنه:)
<nkh1> erghezi: bew ? tnQ
<erghezi> ‏nkh1: پردازشگر من اینتله... کلن ای ام دی رو غیر فعال میکنم
<nkh1> erghezi: ok ok , az hame ja varesh midaram bebinam chi mishe ;)
<lock> salam
<lock> dostan  chanta soal dar zaminee ubuntu dashtam
<lock> kesi hast ke betone jaavabe maro bede
<lock> ?
<lock> kesi nsty
<lock> ?
<nkh1> lock: لطفا سوالتون رو بپرسین
<lock> mman be tazegi rooye server khodam ubuntu nasb kardam
<lock> midonestam ye forum ubuntu farsi hast
<lock> vali moraje kardam didam furom ro bastan
<lock> mikhastam nahve set kardane
<lock> dns ro rooye server ubuntu bedonam
<lock> hala hichi manbei pida nemikonam farsi
<lock> ke betone komaki behem bokone
<lock> vaghan az lotfetoon mamnoon misham age kesi rahnami kone
<lock> kesy j soale maro nemidone
<lock> ?
<nkh> erghezi: Agha daram comiple mikonam dama CPU roo 91 e ! cpulimit esh konam ke mred nadare ? :-/
<nkh> erghezi: System be fana raft baw ! :D
<nkh> erghezi: LapTope Nazaninam :-S
<nkh> erghezi: alan mishe bash chaYee dorost Kard ! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: بابا شما کاااااااااارت درسته :)
<nkh> erghezi: ma 4kerim ama nemifahmam alan monasebate in jomle chie vaghty cpu m dare atish migire ! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: این خووووووووبه دیگه :)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: نگران نشو... اون تحمل میکنه :پی
<nkh> erghezi: chish khoobe ! man ye bar damaye in cpu ro ta 97 Bordam Bala dige nemikham Az in Bishtar eshaar biaramesh ! :D
<erghezi> ‏یعنی میخوای ی دستور بنویسم که بگم از ۹۷ نرره بالا؟:))))))))
<erghezi> ‏فشار بیشتر نیاد بهش :پی
<erghezi> ‏شلش کنه
<nkh> :))
<nkh> na khob cpu limit mikonam biad pain ! :D
<nkh> vasta mikonam dige chizish ke nemishe ;)
<nkh> erghezi: in proce la'Natish Chera hey PID avaz mkone !!! :O
<nkh> erghezi: cc1 , cc2 !
<nkh> erghezi: [onam ke gofty , na ! migam alan roo 93 e , mikhastam limit konam ke bala tar nare , chon ghablan ye bar dama ro ta 97 bordam bala cpu tahriban NImm Zoub shode !:D  ]
<erghezi> ‏عکس رو ببینید:)
<erghezi> ‎http://m.friendfeed-media.com/cc787a2a1d016bf97197e66f4e56114888ae3ea6
<erghezi> ‏آدم لذت می بره
<erghezi> ‏این کامپایل نیست!
<erghezi> ‏کانورت فیلمه
<erghezi> ‏دنیای آزاد خوش اومدین:
<nkh> erghezi: :P Yah yah yah , hey mizanam too sare procash hey mikhabe ! :D dama alan roo 88 e ! :P
<erghezi> ‏nkh: دما رو با چی دارری میگیری؟
<erghezi> ‏الان بگیرم ببینم چند شده :)
<nkh> erghezi: !gsh ba applete awn ! :))
<nkh> erghezi: Vah ! in IsHala log mide badan bem dige ? KooLli error o warning engar dare mide ! :D
<erghezi> ‏اوووپس
<erghezi> ‏آرره
<nkh> erghezi: finished ! faghat fek konam kolli fosham dad ! -j 2 zadam badesh cpulimit 20 ddam besh khob begoo az aval mese adam compile kon :))
<nkh> erghezi: Ooooops e what ?! roo nurve am ?! :D :P ;)
<erghezi> ‎:)))
<nkh> erghezi: make[2]: *** [drivers/staging/built-in.o] Error 1
<nkh> make[1]: *** [drivers/staging] Error 2
<nkh> make: *** [drivers] Error 2
<nkh> erghezi: =(( nakone be khatere in cpulimit e terkid !? :D
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> erghezi: dama ro ba sensors ham mitooni begiri
<erghezi> ‏با چی؟
<erghezi> ‏دستوره؟
<nkh> erghezi: are , sensors !
<erghezi> ‎hd,,,g
<erghezi> ‏ایوول
<erghezi> ‏۶۶ هست
<nkh> ;)
<erghezi> ‏فرق داره البته ها
<erghezi> ‏می دونم
<nkh> erghezi: faghat filesho najostam alan ke beshe ba ye chiz mese tail -f az roosh bekhooni
<erghezi> ‏۴ هسته ای با دو هسته ای و تک هسته ای
<nkh> erghezi: ?
<erghezi> ‏یعنی دما مال من باید کلن کمتر باشه
<erghezi> ‏برای ۹۹ می سوزه:)
<nkh> erghezi: yani chi baraye 99 misooze ?! yani bere balaye 99 terkide ?!
<erghezi> ‏برای من
<erghezi> ‏مگه نگفتی رفته بالای ۹۰ برای شما‌؟:ی
<erghezi> ‏خوب ۹۰ برای من می سوزه
<nkh> erghezi: chera
<nkh> erghezi: why ?
<nkh> :-/
<nkh> man o shoma nadarim che farhi mikone Mage ?! :D
<nkh> argh'
<nkh> fargh'
<nkh> [agha man ba in error ha ke indad edame bedam ya na dige nemishe ? :( ]
<erghezi> ‏nkh: میگم که :ي من ۴ هسته ای هستم
<erghezi> ‏nkh: کلن بری سایت اپل... دمای مجاز برای هر پردازشگر رو زده
<nkh> erghezi: Aowch Apple hasty ! :D
<erghezi> ‏*اینتل
<nkh> erghezi: Ahan kollan migi , sorry ok alan chek mikonam bebinam :D .
<erghezi> ‏شبیه قاط زدم:)
<erghezi> ‏برم بخوابم :ی
<nkh> erghezi: me 2
<nkh> erghezi: agha javabe mano bede bad boro plz :D
<nkh> erghezi: in error ha ke dad yani beram bemiram ?! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: اگه کرنل کامپایلش تموم نشه ... ینی مشکل دارره یه جای کارت:)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: اما اگه تموم شه تا تش نه مشکلی نیست
<nkh> erghezi: Neshoone tamoom shodanesh chie ?! :-/
<erghezi> ‏ها ها :)  هیچی مشخصه :ي تابلوئه
<erghezi> ‏میگه تموم شدم :ی
<erghezi> ‏می تونی بری ماژولا رو کامپایل کنی
<erghezi> ‏اگه کامپایل نشده باشه کرنل
<erghezi> ‏ماژولا رو نمی تونی کامپایل کنی
<nkh> erghezi: vala nagoft tamoom shodam , hamin joori bade error ha ye sery kare dige ham kard o oftad too prompt
<nkh> erghezi: modul ha ro ham opile kard chizi nagoft
<nkh> erghezi: Fek konam Gandesh Ba'dan dar miad ! :D
<nkh> erghezi: Agha boro bekhab bishtar mozahem nemisham
<erghezi> ‏nkh: :)) نگران نباش... یاد میگیری:ی
<nkh> erghezi: dasset dorost ishala ke man too reboot e ba'di sale biam bala toam Khaaan e Haftom bashi ! :D
<nkh> erghezi: OmRannn !! :)) ;)
<nkh> erghezi: Ama kollan inKe mishe esme kernel ro be esme khodet bezary kheili GHashang Bood ! :D :o) ;)
<erghezi> ‎nkh: :))
<nkh> erghezi: Shit :  *** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage
<nkh>  *** You need to run "make" before "make install".
<nkh> make[1]: *** [install] Error 1
<nkh> make: *** [install] Error 2
<erghezi> ‏ها:)
<erghezi> ‏دیدی!
<erghezi> ‏نشده دیگه!
<erghezi> ‏کانفیگ رو درست کن
<erghezi> ‏نیازی نیست از اول بری!
<erghezi> ‏کانفیگ رو عوض کن
<erghezi> ‏دوباره جاهایی که عوض شده رو کامپایل میکنه
<erghezi> ‏نه از اول
<nkh> erghezi: config ro chisho avaz konam akhe dige ! :((
<erghezi> ‏nkh: اشتباه کانفیگ کردی که ارور میده
<erghezi> ‏صد در صد
<nkh> erghezi: :-? ok , log ham ke nadade bebinam chish moshKel dashte ! :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: نمی فهمه خووب :ی
<nkh> erghezi: :D , Jalebe , Kernel inGhadr Khar Bashe Khoda Be dade baghye OS berese ! :D
<erghezi> ‎:)))))))))))))
<nkh> erghezi: in localyes ina ro mige ... tori nist ?! :-/ nvidia config not found!!
<nkh> folan ciz nt found o elaaa kheili chizaye dige ! :D
<erghezi> ‏پس بیچاره گفته!
<erghezi> ‏صداش رو در نمی یوردی؟‌:ی
<nkh> erghezi: :D
<nkh> erghezi: GhaLat Karde PedarSoookhte ! Mage mishe nabashe ?! :D :-? :-/
<erghezi> ‎lol
<nkh> erghezi: Vaghty localyes ino mige yani chi ? yani too in file config e man in config ha kollan vojood nadare ?! :-/ pas az koja bayad byarameshoon ?! :-??
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ببین اونا رو باید همش رو اینتر بزنی
<erghezi> ‏به جز یکی دو تاش رو :)
<erghezi> ‎localyesconfig
<erghezi> ‏همش رو اینتر رو بزن
<erghezi> ‏ینی جوابای دیفالتش رو تایید کن!
<erghezi> ‏چیزی که اون میگه خووبه
<nkh> erghezi: alan ke dige nemiare beram configesho delet konam az aval besaze :|
<nkh> erghezi: akhe 1-2 ta chiz porsid manam chizi nabood yes nakonam yekisho M kardam :-??
<nkh> erghezi: done , same problem again ->!gsh : now start googling. .. .
<nkh> :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: جان خوود م... من همش رو اینتر می زنم:ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ینی بار آخری حتی نخوندم
<nkh> erghezi: E !:O Shod Ye chizaEee ! [Age man gozashtam to bery bekhaby!:D :P ]
<erghezi> ‏nkh: کلن ۴ دقیقه زمان برد کامپایل بار آخری:ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh: خیلی جالبه که همه چی هم اوکی هستش:)
<nkh> erghezi: in ye chizish hast :-? dafe aval 2-3 ta soal porsid , alan nazdike 50 60 ta , faghat enter negah dashtam !:-?
<erghezi> ‏خووووووووب کردی:)
<nkh> erghezi: mizanam ba hamin compile mikonam bebinam chi mishe , faghat tike in patch ro zadam
<nkh> erghezi: dastamam hamin alan gozashtam roo sare procash ke dige az 80 dar majmoo bala nayad ! ;)
<erghezi> ‏:) خوب کردی :ی
<erghezi> ‏nkh: حالا نتونستی ... ی بار وصل میشم ریموت بهت
<erghezi> ‏nkh: برات کامپایل میکنم:)
<erghezi> ‏غصه نخور :ي
<nkh> erghezi: wow ! lotf mikoni ama isala ke beshe ! :D
<nkh> :D
<nkh> na man shaad e shaadam ! goore babaye kernel asan miram hurd mizaram jash ! :D :))
<nkh> albate manzooram az kernel linux bood ;)
<nkh> [yeki nist bege to linuxesho nashod compile koni chejoory hurd ro compile mikoni ?!:D ]
<nkh> erghezi: hasty ? cpu t chie modelesh ? :-/
<nkh> erghezi: male mano zade 105 degree c
<erghezi> ‎nkh: q9300
<nkh> erghezi: ! Jalebe ! Avalan ke male u T_Case dare = 71.4°C
<nkh> Male Man T_Junction e :-/
<erghezi> ‏nkh: فرقش چی چی هست؟ مال منم فک کنم دارره ها :ی
<nkh> erghezi: va ye chizi ! Man T9400 am , Core2Dou , gheymat zade 360$  , male u ro zade 160$ !!!! :O
<erghezi> ‏ها ها :))) سرتون کلاه رفته پس :ي
<erghezi> ‏با این اوصاف!
<nkh> sorry 183$
<erghezi> ‏من خیلی ارزوون خریدم البته! یادمه دو هفته قبلش خیلی خیلی گروونتر بود :))
<nkh> are valla yani chi akhe !? yani core i ha inghad toLidesh be sarfast ? ya Dare Mast Mali mikone inTel? :D
<erghezi> ‏۷۰ ۸۰ تومن ارزونتر گیرم اومد :ي
<nkh> chand kharidi ? PC e dige ?! :D
<erghezi> ‏کور آی نیست برای منا!
<erghezi> ‎برای من core 2duo
<nkh> aha sorry quad e
<nkh> e !
<nkh> :-/
<erghezi> ‏دو تا دو هسته ای :ي
<erghezi> ‏که با تف چسبوندنش
<nkh> core 2 dou e male manam
<nkh> ama mage 2 haste nist ina ?!
<erghezi> ‏والا منم نفهیمدم:)
<erghezi> ‏شما بگو کواد
<erghezi> ‏ولی کواد نیست
<erghezi> ‏دو تا دو هسته ای هست!
<erghezi> ‏فرق میکنه با ۴ هسته ای واقعی
<erghezi> ‏۴ هسته ای واقعی این کور آی سونا هستن
<erghezi> ‏یا برای ای ام دی
<nkh> de vaste alan bet migam ! an daram miSOoozam alan !!!
<erghezi> ‎Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor
<erghezi> ‏دو کواد
<erghezi> ‏ها
<nkh> hamoon pas male u migam ke dou nist , qouad e ! :D
<nkh> male man ine : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35562&code=Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A22+Duo+Processor+T9400+%286M+Cache%2c+2.53+GHz%2c+1066+MHz+FSB%29
<erghezi> ‏کواد واقعی نیست :ی
<nkh> male u ham ine : http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33922&code=Intel%C2%AE+Core%E2%84%A22+Quad+Processor+Q9300+%286M+Cache%2c+2.50+GHz%2c+1333+MHz+FSB%29
<erghezi> ‏ولی خیلی قوی تر از دو هسته ای هست
<erghezi> ‏از کور آی سونا ضعیف تره ولی
<nkh> male u ro amalan neVeshte 4 cores 4 thread , khob core i 7 4 core 8 threade moslaman in zayf tare !
<nkh> man soalam in ke chera male man 360$ e albate laptope kheyre saram LPIA e :-"
<erghezi> ‏nkh: بحث تحریمه :ي ببین ایران نفت نمیده بهشون :ي
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ولی برای کیو ۹۳۰۰ میده :)
 * erghezi احساس میکنه تو آسموناست :ی و خواب میخواد :پی
<nkh> erghezi: :)) -> Hal Shod , Male man 35 watt e male u 95 watt e
<erghezi> ‏nkh: همینه مصرف برقمون زیادد ه:)))
 * nkh Erghezzii Boro Bekhaaabbb :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: جددی برای همین بود؟
<nkh> =))))))
<nkh> Are
<erghezi> ‏nkh: خوب پی سی همینه دیگه!
<nkh> age na hich mazyati nadare
<nkh> :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: لب تاب مصرف مهمه
<nkh> erghezi: Are vali fek nemikardam nesf kardane masraf gheymat ro 2 barabar kone !
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ها ها:) لب تاب چیه :ی ای پد می گرفتی بهتر بود :ی
<nkh> erghezi: albate bish az 2 barabar , chon emkanatesh ham nesfe oone !
<erghezi> ‏nkh: بذار در موردش ی پست بزنم :ی جالبه
<nkh> erghezi: =))
<nkh> erghezi: :D
<nkh> erghezi: Taze age gofty LapTopam markesh chie ! :D
<erghezi> ‏دل :ی
<erghezi> ‏اپل که نیست؟
<nkh> erghezi: KhodaYe Linux CompaTiBle e ta hala aaaakh nagofte azyatam nakarde faghat too suse azyat karde
<nkh> NO :D
<nkh> Apple bood Az del nemioomadam in Kara Ro bokoNam :D
<nkh> DELL ham ke to begoo Fohsh Nagoo DELL! :D
<erghezi> ‏آرره... دل خیلی خوبه با لینوکس :ی
<nkh> erghezi: 3 ta hadse dige dary! Bezan too Brand Haye kam tarafDar !
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ایسر؟
<nkh> erghezi: !!! Jedi migi khoobe dell ?! Baba bikhiaaalll!
<nkh> erghezi: Na :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: سونی؟
<erghezi> ‏nkh: توشیبا:ی
<nkh> erghezi: Sony Ke na -> :-&
<nkh> Na , tamoom shod Hadsat
<erghezi> ‏کشک :)
<nkh> Bachze Uni Besh Migan Motor :D
<erghezi> ‏صاایران نیست؟
<erghezi> ‏موتورلا؟
<erghezi> ‏ایوووووووول
<nkh> nop :D
<nkh> SUZUKI ! :D
<nkh> =))
<erghezi> ‎lool
<erghezi> ‏موتور واقعیه پس:))))
<nkh> KheeYyLi PesarE kHOooFfie ! :D
<nkh> Are Baba KenaResh RadiAtor Dare !:D
<nkh> Ye DokMe dare SilentMode , Mizani ghashang larzeshesh mikhabe fan o cpu o hard o ina hame chi idle mishe taghriban , mese Meyyet Mishe ! :D
<nkh> [idle ke na , kollan say mikone sedash dar nayad moghe kar ;) ]
<erghezi> ‏آقا شبتون خوش جدی جدی:)
<erghezi> ‏بای بای
<nkh> vali too mode normal hamchiin seda exoxzii mide ke hal koni !:D
<erghezi> ‏من از فردا هم سر کلاس و مشقم :ي
<nkh> erghezi: Shab khosh ! TnQ :)
<erghezi> ‏نت نمی یام :(
<erghezi> ‏فقط وبم رو به روز میکنم هر از چند گاهی
<nkh> erghezi: Akhey ! tatiles ke :|
<erghezi> ‏البته زیاد جدی نگیرید!
<erghezi> ‏چون کلن آدم جدی نیستم :ی
<nkh> erghezi: A Shot , manam EMtehane mohandesi narm daram :(((((
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ای بابا نرووو خوب :ي
<erghezi> ‏nkh: از من یاد بگیر دو تا امتحانم رو نرفتم
<nkh> :D
<erghezi> ‏nkh: کلن شورش کردم
<erghezi> ‏nkh: در اعتراض به نحوه تدریس و امتحان اساتید :ي
<nkh> erghezi: eyVal eyval ... moshkelam ine ke ostadye ke 9 Vahed bash dars daram ! :D
<nkh> erghezi: Daghe dele mano taze Nakon sobh shod boro bekhaaab ! :D
<erghezi> ‏بررررررم:)
<erghezi> ‏تو روحت که تا س منو نگه داشتی :ی
<erghezi> ‏لایک تو روحت
<nkh> :D
<nkh> =))
<nkh> like too roohe in system ke akharesham compile nashod alan baz hamoon error ro dad ;)
<nkh> ehtemalan ye dependancy mikhad ke nadaram , alanam kernelam roo hava balaast :)) ;)
<nkh> Agha Ma akharesham raftim IRC e biGane :D
<nkh> erghezi: !!!!!!!!!!!!!:O Gand zadam Fek kOoonam !:D
<nkh> erghezi: AAge khab nisty , ahyanan nabayd in kara ro miraftam tooye arch/x86 mikardam ?! :D
<nkh> rft belakhare :D
<nkh> ;)
 * nkh bye mide :-h
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-25
<Ali> Slam
<Homayoon> سلام. کسی اینجا  برنامه نویسی (سی) بلده؟
<Homayoon> نبود؟
<ubuntu-server> salam
<ubuntu-server> az doostan kesi ba config server ubuntu ashnaye dare:-/
<ubuntu-server> ?
<ubuntu-server> ey baba <H1>kesi nemikhad komak kone</h1>
<bahman> انجمن کی درست میشه
<hamed> من میخواهم یک ابونتو 10.10 (میزبان) با یک win 7,win xp ,linux mint 9 (همگی میهمان) شبکه کنم حالا در این بین چند تا مشکل دارم؟البته خیلی تازه کارم.  1-چطور باید در اوبونتو و سایر سیستم های میهمان کارت شبکه مجازی و ایپی رو set کنم؟  2-چطور باید در سیستم های لینوکس و
<hamed> من میخواهم یک ابونتو 10.10 (میزبان) با یک win 7,win xp ,linux mint 9 (همگی میهمان) شبکه کنم حالا در این بین چند تا مشکل دارم؟البته خیلی تازه کارم.
<everplays> hamed, mikhay server rah bendazi ya vase desktop migi?
<everplays> age mikhay roo desktop-et kar koni ino bebin > http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/VirtualBoxOnLucidLynxHowTo?highlight=%28virtualbox%29
<everplays> age server-e ke bayad kvm ro bekhooni (ya chizaye dige mesle xen)
<hamed> ابونتوی من نسخه دسکتاپ هست ولی میخام برای سایر سیستم های من در ویرچال باکس نقش سرور داشته باشه
<hamed> -چطور باید در اوبونتو و سایر سیستم های میهمان کارت شبکه مجازی و ایپی رو set کنم؟
<hamed> چطور باید در سیستم های لینوکس و ویندوز workgroup ایجاد کنم تا فلودر های اشتراکی رو ببینم؟
<hamed> توجه : من samba و virtualbox رو سیستم ابونتو نصب کرده ام .
<everplays> hamed, oon link-i ke dadam ro negah kardin? hamash ro tozih dade
<nkh> دوستان من تو کامپایل کرنل به یه مشکلی برخوردم
<nkh> ارور میده ، بعد یادم افتاد ببینم اصلا دپندنسی های کامپایل رو دارم ؟! :دی رسیدم به اینجا : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<nkh> اون چیزا که واسه لوسید گفته بگیرین رو نمیتونم بگیرم : sudo apt-get build-dep linux  -> Picking 'linux-meta' as source package instead of 'linux' -> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-meta
<nkh> حالا بقیش رو هم میخوام نصب کنم میگه بروکن پکیج داری اما وقتی فیکس میکنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته !
<nkh> ۱- واسه کامپایل کرنل اینا حتما باید نصب باشه ؟
<nkh> ۲- اروری که تو کامپایل بهم میده اصلا مال ایناس ؟
 * nkh is Looking for any buddy who can Help ... 
<hamed> من میخواهم یک ابونتو 10.10 (میزبان) با یک win 7,win xp ,linux mint 9 (همگی میهمان) شبکه کنم حالا در این بین چند تا مشکل دارم؟البته خیلی تازه کارم.
<hamed> چطور باید در اوبونتو و سایر سیستم های میهمان کارت شبکه مجازی و ایپی رو تنظیم کنم
<hamed> چطور باید در سیستم های لینوکس و ویندوز گروه کاری ایجاد کنم تا فلودر های اشتراکی رو ببینم
<hamed>  من سامبا و  و یرچال باکس رو سیستم ابونتو نصب کرده ام .
<nkh> دوستان کسی کمکی در مورد کامپایل کرنل ازش برنمیاد ؟‌ موقع لوکال یس کانفیگ ماژول های انویدیا و ... رو پیدا نمیکنه !‌:|
<the-light> nkh: build-essential  o header ha nasb bashe kafie, bazi chizash baraye kar ba git o ... hast
<nkh> the-light: Na oon moshkelam hal shod , are lazem naboodan , alan moshkel ine ke moghe localyesconfig mige module haye nvidia o vbox o ina ro peyda nemikone , badesham moghe compile ye sery warning o ina mide tahesham ye karaEe mikone o hichi nemige , make install ke mizanam error mide ...
<the-light> nkh: bebinid module esh alan load e ke nemitune peydash kone? nvidia oss e ya male khode nvidia?
<nkh> the-light: header haye hamin kerneli ke mikham nasb konam bayad nasb bashe ? yani alan 2.6.36.1 r mikham compile konam , baya header hasho az koja biara ? too repository ha ke nist .. oonam bayad begiram compile konam ?!
<nkh> are khob loade :-?
<nkh> the-light: yani bayad hame module haEe ke nemiJoore ro Bekhaboonam >!?
<the-light> nkh: hamun kernel-header nasb bashe base mage dakhele distro etun fargh kone ina ya ghadimi bashe
<nkh> khob are ghadimie , ubuntu ke alan narafte roo 2.6.36 ...
<the-light> nkh: na, in localyyesconfig ya az file .config mikhune ya module haye load shode
<nkh> the-light: pas nvidia ke loade o peyda nemikone .... :-/
<the-light> nkh: gaman konam 1 localyyesmodule ham bashe
<nkh> the-light: Oh Sorry ! Mige nvidia config not found ! :">
<the-light> nkh: khob ghesmat haei ke nadare ro tik bezanin, badesh .config jadid o save konin
<nkh> khob in karo ham kardam az dishab ta hala ssad bar , moghe compile ye sery warning mide , daste khar ham hich finishe o ina neminevise  , tamoom mishe o moghe make install errr mide
<nkh> :-??
<the-light> nkh: warningesh chie, error mogheye make install ham bedin
<nkh> ok
<saber__> salam. anti filtere khoob bejoz jap chi hast vase linux?
<ashkin> salam be hame
<ashkin> khoobin ?
<ashkin> man ye moshkeli daram !!! dar rabete ba Bot ha ya hamoon robot ha
<ashkin> kesi mitoone komakam kone ?
<ashkin> kesi nsit ?
<ashkin> lol
<ashkin> wb narcislinux
<narcislinux> mamnon
<ashkin> khahesh
<ashkin> narcislinux:  chera kesi javab soalo nemide
<saber__> salam. anti filter vase linux chi khoobe ?
<narcislinux> ashkin:  soaleton chiye ?
<ashkin> narcislinux:  man yesri etelaat mikham dar bareye online moondane chanell
<ashkin> narcislinux:  maslan chikar bayad kard ke chanell baste nashe chetori begam masalan ye robot hamishe online bashe
<narcislinux> ashkin:  irc?
<ashkin> narcislinux:  bale IRC
<ashkin> narcislinux:  khaste shodam az bass script bot download kardam be dardam nemikhoran ina man nemikham computeram 24 saat roshan bemoone
<ramanK> vaghean ajibe baram chera inghadr bazsazie ubuntu.ir tul keshide?
<ashkin> wb ramanK
<narcislinux> ashkin:  age in soala ro to chanele khodesh beporsi saritar javab migiri
<ramanK> ashkin: :)
<ashkin> narcislinux:  koja ? yani name chanelesh chiye
<narcislinux> ashkin:  #freenode inja
<narcislinux> ashkin:  dorost yadam nist commandesh
<ashkin> narcislinux:  man dar asl donbale ye scriptam ke roo host betoonam Uploadesh konam va dakhele chanell  load she ;)
<narcislinux> ashkin:  /msg ChanServ help ro ham bekhon
<ashkin> narcislinux:  language persiane ke ?
<ashkin> lol sorry miporsam akhe englishi m ziad ghavi nist
<narcislinux> ashkin:  na :) vali ghalat gholot english harf zadan ham adat daran negaran nabash
<narcislinux> :D
<ashkin> narcislinux:  mamnoon az pasokhet @};-
<narcislinux> np
<nkh> everplays: salam , Hastin? :| bazam error mide :|
<nkh> erghezi: Salam .  Agha in Kernele kheili dige dare azyat miikone :-S
<erghezi> ‏nkh: اوبونتو هستی؟
<nkh> erghezi: آره
<erghezi> ‏nkh: هممم... نباید سخت باشه که
<erghezi> ‏nkh: می خوای ریموت وصل شم بهت؟
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ssh میشه؟
<nkh> erghezi: bia oon taraf
<nkh> دوستان کسی این پچ جادویی رو استفاده کرده ؟
<nkh> میخوام یه فایلای کرنلتون بعد از پچ رو بم بدین ... نبوود؟‌
<nkh> :سوت
<the-light> nkh: man patch kardam, ama nemishe bedam ke!
<ramanK> nkh: age patch ro dari bede man compile konam barat kernelo befrestam !
<nkh> the-light: Na wait ! Faghat file linux-2.6.36/include/linux/sched.h ro mikham , albate bad az in ke patch ro rooye source e'mal mikoni !
<nkh> ramanK: Wow :D man mikhastam vase 2.6.36.1 patch ro avaz konam ...
<nkh> ramanK: khob in karo khodamam mitoonestam bokonam , Hame Alaafim male in bood ke deghat nakarde boodam patch male 2.6.36 e ! bedam be u ba che kerneli ro tahvilam midi?
<nkh> the-light: Albate age in file ro bad az patch kardan e kernel bem bedin chizaYe bishtary Yad migiram ! ;)
<ramanK> nkh: Centos 5 32Bit- 5.3 	
<ramanK> 	Centos 5 64Bit- 5.5
<ramanK> 	Centos 5 Desktop Edition
<ramanK> 	Centos 5.5 Desktop Edition 32Bit
<the-light> nkh: ok 1 min
<ramanK> 	Debian 5 32Bit
<ramanK> 	Debian 5 64Bit
<ramanK> 	Fedora 12 64Bit
<ramanK> 	Fedora 13 64Bit
<ramanK> 	Gentoo 2010 32Bit
<ramanK> 	Gentoo 2010 64Bit
<ramanK> 	Slackware 13.0 32Bit
<ramanK> 	Slackware 13.0 64Bit
<ramanK> 	Ubuntu 9.04 32Bit
<ramanK> 	Ubuntu 9.04 64Bit
<ramanK> nkh: inaro daram :D
<nkh> ramanK: ooo man ubuntu 32 bit mikham Fe'Lan !
<nkh> 10.04
<nkh> ramanK: :D baba mashala ! ok Kheiiilii mamnoon az lotfet :)
<the-light> nkh: http://pastebin.com/Nsi187wy
<nkh> the-light: tnx a Lot !!
<nkh> :)
<the-light> yw
<the-light> nkh: ubuntu yekam aziat mikone age pishniaz hash nasb nabashe, khodamam rooye ubuntu parsal moshkel dashtam ba compile kernel
<nkh> the-light: uhummm ... :| taze man alan hanooz gandesh dar nayoomade az kernele ya patch ! :D
<the-light> nkh: patch e ke kare khasi rooye compile nadare
<nkh> the-light: na khob akhe patch male in kernel nist
 * saaber عید را به شرطی که کیک نشود تبریک می گوید
<saber__> salam, man anti filter mikham. kesi chizi soragh nadare?
<nkh> the-light: nemidooni chejoori mishe fahmid config ro ke avaz mikoni che dependancy haEee mikhad ? :|
<saber__> ای بابا چرا هیچ کس جواب منو نمیده؟ من یه آنتی فیلتذ میخوام. چجوری میتونم پیدا کنم؟
<pooya> saber__: az tor estefade konid
<saber__> pooya: ممنون پویا جان. کجا میتونم گیرش بیارم؟
<pooya> saber__: google!
<pooya> saber__: :D
<saber__> pooya: تشکر فراوان
<pooya> saber__: YOUR WELCOME
<the-light> nkh: yani chi config che dependency i mikhad?
<nkh> the-light: gooya migoftan bache ha [yadam nemiad ki :D ] ke vaghty ye sery config ha ro ezafe mikoni , vase compilesh dependancy mikhad .. vase hamin azyat mikone ubuntu he
<saber__> pooya: salam. khoobi? agha in nasb kardanesh kheili sakhte, ye rahnamaee mikoni mano? package deb madare ke rahat nasb beshe?
<pooya> saber__: اونو بی خیال
<pooya> از tunnel استفاده کنید؟
<pooya> .
<saber__> pooya: mer30
<pooya> saber__: tunnel barname nist!
<saber__> pooya: :D pas chiyeh?
<nkh> the-light: Chon alan ba localyesconfig e khali ham config kardam bedoone patch , bazam error mide
<saber__> pooya: alan man package tar.gz tor ro download kardam ama balad nistam bahash kard konam. mishe begi in tunnel chiyeh?
<pooya> saber__: ssh tunnel!
<pooya> saber__: search konid!
<pooya> saber__: site roo servere kharejo darid?
<saber__> pooya: نه. سایت ندارم نمیشه یه توضیح مختصر بدین؟
<pooya> saber__: به جای اینکه مستقیم به سایت مورد نظر وصل شید
<pooya> از طریق یه واسطه وصل می شید
<pooya> که واسطه هم مشکل فیلتر نداره
<pooya> چون سرورش خارج از کشور هست
<saber__> pooya: خوب پویا جان الان من الان باید چیکار کنم؟
<pooya> saber__: tunnel ro bikhial sho!
<pooya> saber__: boro windows freegate ya ultra estefade kon
<saber__> pooya: ای بابا تاحالا که همه چیز رو بیخیال شدم. ویندوز نمیتونم.
<saber__> pooya: یه سوال. چطوری میتونم از یه وی پی ان که توی ویندوز دارم تو لینوکس استفاده کنم؟
<pooya> saber__: har chizi niazmane talashe!
<pooya> saber__: man ba vpn kar nakardam
<saber__> pooya: اوکی همین تور رو نمیشه راه بندازیم با هم؟
<the-light> nkh: bayad base develop nasb bashe ba chizaye dige kari be config haye mokhtalef nadare ziad nadare, mage baraye arch e digei bekhay compile koni
<nkh> the-light: chia daghighan  listesho az koja biaram vaghean dige daram divoone misham ha ja ye chizi neveshte hich kodoom ham javab nadade ta alan :|
<the-light> nkh: bayad dakhel wiki e ubuntu bebini ke kamel chi mikhad ya wiki e kernel
<saber__> pooya: نمیشه کمکم کنی این تور رو راهش بندازیم؟
<pooya> saber__: man tor kar nakardam! serfan bahash ashnam! bazi oghat az tunnel estefade mikonam va bazi oghat az filter shekan haye online estefade mokonam
<nkh> the-light: wiki e ubuntu ro didam , yeki 2 ta package hash nasb nemishe ...
<saber__> pooya: ممنون
<the-light> nkh: khob dige bayad nasb bashe ta beshnasesh
<Ali__> Slam
<Agha> salam
<Agha> salam
<pooya> Agha: salam
<nastaran> سلام به دوستان من قبلا رو سیستمم یک سیستم عامل داشتم: اوبونتو. بعد یک مدتی گراب سیستمم ‍از بین رفت و خطای
<nastaran> error loading grub
<pooya> nastaran: خوشبختم!
<nastaran> میداد. یک کارایی کردم ولی درست نشد. الان یک وین ۷ هم نصب کردم  و با اون کار می کنم.
<pooya> nastaran: بنده خوراک این ارور هستم!
<nastaran> pooya: mitoonid komakam konid
<pooya> nastaran: خب دقیقا چی کار می خواین بکنید؟
<nastaran> pooya: alan ba live ubuntu kar mikonam
<pooya> nastaran: الان اوبونتو دارید دیگه؟
<nastaran> narm afzarhaye mohemi roosh daram ke nemitoonam reinstall'esh konam
<nastaran> pooya: bale
<pooya> nastaran: لایو بیاین بالا
<pooya> بعدش بزنید :
<nastaran> pooya: ubuntu aslim 8.04 va live ubuntu 10.10
<pooya> راستی الان اوبونتو ی شما تو کدوم sda هست؟
<pooya> خب این که نمی شه!
<pooya> باید لایو شما ۸.۰۴ باشه !
<pooya> نه
<pooya> فک کنم بشه
<pooya> یاد گند می خوره یه نمی خوره!
<ALi__> Salam
<pooya> اگه گند خورد با لایو ۸.۰۴ حل می شه
<pooya> اگه گند نخورد که مشکلتون درست می شه
<pooya> با این شرایط می خواین؟
<pooya> nastaran: ^^
<nastaran> pooya: mamnoon, begid chi kar konam
<ALi__> ^_^
<pooya> اوبونتوی شما تو کدوم sda هست؟
<nastaran> pooya: hatman, karam langeshe
<pooya> اوبونتوی شما تو کدوم sda هست؟
<pooya> nastaran: ^^
<nastaran> pooya: sda6
<pooya> زنید :
<pooya> sudo mkdir /media/sda6
<pooya> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6
<nastaran> pooya: manzooretoon root'e dige?
<pooya> are
<pooya> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda6 /dev/sda
<pooya> بعد ریست کنید
<pooya> حله؟
<nastaran> pooya: man hame in kar ha ro kardam vali nashode albate ba 10.10
<nastaran> pooya: hala bezarid ye bre dige emtehan konam
<pooya> من پارسال
<pooya> هر هفته گرابم پاک می شد!!
<pooya> این مشکل رو داشتم
<pooya> و این کارو می کردم درست می شد! :دی
<pooya> اگه نشد با خود لایو ۸.۰۴ امتحان کنید
<pooya> اگه نشد از super grub استفاده کنید
<nastaran> pooya: in error ro mide :/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /media/sda6/boot/grub (is /dev mounted?
<pooya> !!!
<pooya> پس احتمالا باید از لایو ۸.۰۴ استفاده کنید
<nastaran> pooya: alaan ba in live man grub nadaram, yani nasb nist
<nastaran> pooya: bayad nasb bashe?
<pooya> گراب نصب هست! صرفا لود نمی شه!
<nastaran> pooya: ?
<pooya> nastaran: chie?
<pooya> nastaran: grub nast hast! serfan load nemishe
<nastaran> pooya: na khodesh mige nasb nist
<pooya> nastaran: والا دیگه ایده ای ندارم!
<pooya> nastaran: از super grub استفاده کنید
<nastaran> pooya: alaan daram grub ro nasb mikonam
<nastaran> pooya: super grub chiye?
<pooya> pooya: یه نرم افزاری که برای حل مشکلات گراب و ... به کار می ره
<nastaran> Zahra: shoma mitoonid rahnamayim konid?
<erghezi> ‏ادم تازه مفهوم نسبی بودن زمان رو درک میکنه تو انجمن اوبونتو
<erghezi> ‎Don't worry, we will be back shortly with an updated forum. It will only be a minute ;).
<Yoones> Ya Allah Doostan
<steem> hi
<mojtaba> سلام من یه مشکل با اینترنت اوبونتو 10.10
<lxsameer> mojtaba: chi hast
<MOJTABA_> hi ihave problom whit ubuntu 10.10
<amir1202> سلان
<ali___> Salam
<ebraminio> wah yeho raftan? ajab nazmi
<ebraminio> erghezi: bia tahvil begir
<erghezi> ‏ebraminio: ســـــــــــلام:)
<erghezi> ‏کی رو تحویل بگیریم؟:ی
<ebraminio> (1:27:51 AM) ArianHT left the room.
<ebraminio> (1:32:34 AM) Mohammad[B] left the room (quit: Quit: Ex-Chat).
<ebraminio> (1:32:44 AM) ahmadhesni left the room.
<ebraminio> (1:34:35 AM) btavakkoli left the room (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<ebraminio> (1:35:58 AM) pooya [~pooya@2.146.98.246] entered the room.
<ebraminio> (1:36:01 AM) pooya left the room.
<ebraminio> dar arze 10 deghighe
<ebraminio> kheli harfe ha
<erghezi> ‏ebraminio: نباید بر؟ :ی
<erghezi> ‏ساعت خواابه :))))
<erghezi> ‏پسرم
<ebraminio> e?
<ebraminio> akhe midoni chon man iran nistam, az oon lahaz
<ebraminio> migam kasi inja v nist esh in robot haye maskhare ro bendazim biron?
<ebraminio> +v
<ebraminio> na
<ebraminio> +o
<ebraminio> ye raigiri bezarid to in forum ton in maskhare ha ro bendazid biroon
<erghezi> ‎ebraminio: :))))))))))
<erghezi> ‎ebraminio: alan 2 shabe!
<erghezi> ‏ebraminio: منو از خواب پروندی میگی چرا درن میرن ملت:))))
<ebraminio> :)))
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-26
<morteza> سلام من یک مودم اکستروم  دارم به شدت دنبال درایور میگردم
<narcislinux> !ff
<lubotu3> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<pooya> سلام دوستان. فرض کنید یه لپتاپ داریم و یه pc. این لپتاپه اینترنت وایرلس داره . می خوام با یه کابل اینترنت لپتاپ رو شیر کنم با pc . چطور می شه اینکارو کرد؟
<pooya> کسی نمی دونه ؟
<nastaran> salaam doostan
<nastaran> man GRUB systemam paride.
<nastaran> ba SGD ham dorost nashod(albate age dorost rafte basham)
<nastaran> az tarighe terminal'e linux ham hal nashod
<nastaran> be nazaretoon rahash konam va ye linux reinstall konam
<nastaran> omidi dige be systemam nist dorost she?
<everplays> nastaran, bedoone shak mishe fix-esh kard, vali bayad google koni
<everplays> pooya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pooya> everplays: دقیقا کجاش؟
<everplays> pooya, chi daghighan kojash?! too link tozih dade, shayad too http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ farsi-sh ro ham peyda koni
<pooya> everplays: منظورم اینکه کجاش؟  اخه قسمت هاش زیاده
<everplays> pooya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI%20Method%20via%20Network%20Manager%20%28Ubuntu%209.10%20and%20up%29
<everplays> daghighan avalin internal link-eshe
<pooya> everplays: مرسی
<nastaran> everplays: man kheili search kardam! khehili! rah haee ke digaran raftand va javab dade ro raftam vali male man javab nadad!
<nastaran> everplays: age linux'am ro reinstall konam, "home" ro ke mitoonam negah daram?
<everplays> nastaran, khob bastegi dare, mamoolan reinstall sade tarin va bad tarin raveshe. age vase /home ye partition-e joda dorost karde bashi moshkeli pish nemiad
<nastaran> everplays: bale partition'esh jodast. shoma bara hale moshkele Grub'e man rah hali darid?
<everplays> nastaran, age partition-e / hanooz pak nashode bashe rahat mitooni baresh gardooni
<everplays> nastaran, /boot ro too khode / gozashte boodi?
<nastaran> everplays: man daghighan shabihe oon raveshi ke too khode in site raftam, ye partition'e root daram ke too masire / hast
<nastaran> everplays: /boot.
<nastaran> everplays: partition-e / hanooz pak nashode, chon man ba live ke bala miam, narm afzarham ro mitoonam ejra konam
<everplays> nastaran, khob mitooni bareshgardooni pas
<everplays> nastaran, az che ubuntu-i estefade mikoni?
<nastaran> everplays: che joori?
<nastaran> everplays: version'e ke roo systemam nasb kardam 8.04 va ooni ke be soorate live bash bala miam 10.10
<everplays> hmm! khob moshkel hamin-e
<nastaran> everplays: mitoone moshke az compatible naboodane in 2 bashe?
<everplays> nastaran, grub-i ke roo 10.10 hast version-e 2-e, ama grub-e 8.04 az grub-e 1 estefade mikone
<nastaran> everplays: man grub ro rooye systemam nasb mikonam va az khode grub estefade mikonam
<everplays> nastaran, bayad bar asas-e http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29 pish beri, vali ba CD-e live-e ubuntu 10.10 nemitooni in karo bokoni
<everplays> bayad hatman grub 1 bashe
<everplays> ya inke chroot koni be 8.04-e va grub-e 2 ro roosh nasb koni
<everplays> bad ke grub-e 2ro nasb kardi roosh mbr ro dorost koni
<mrglinux> narcislinux: salam  khobi?
<everplays> alaan age mikhay hatman 8.04-e recover beshe ye liveCD peyda kon ke hatman grub-e 1 dashte bashe (fekr konam ghabl az 9.10 bashe) va tebghe oon link-i ke dadam pish boro
<nastaran> everplays: man alaan in karha ro mikonam, kheili mamnoon az lotfetoon
<everplays> np ;)
<nastaran> everplays: ye soal: man tamame in marahel'e root , setup ro chandin bar raftam(az tarighe live 10.10) va nahayatan ham gofte succesfull vali
<nastaran> everplays: dorost  nemishod, pas vaghean moshkel az compatible baboodane linx hast (enshallah)
<everplays> 99% bale, moshkel hamoone
 * ahmadhesni upgrade chand saat tool mikesheee!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.ir/ !!!!
<ahmadhesni> :-(
<maour> everplays hi dude
<everplays> bah bah! dude maour :) chetori mard?
<maour> khubam . che khabara bashar
<maour> hame chi aroome ?
<everplays> are haji, aroom-e :) dar hadde arameshe ghabl az toofan
<maour> :)
<narcislinux> mrglinux:  salam mamnon , shoma chetorid?
<maour> /msg everplays
<maour> hm!
<nkh> erghezi: Salam !
<erghezi> ‏nkh: سلام:)
<erghezi> ‏nkh: ipit رو پخ کن:ی
 * ahmadhesni http://codepad.org/QC7Yah3S in chi mikhad?
<online_it2> salam ,vpn baraye man vaghty ye saite baz mikonam ghat mishe khodam vpn daram bazam ghat mishe mint nasb bood bad ubuntu alanam arch ama hanooz in moshkel hast
<online_it2> ama to windows doroste ye vpn dige ke test shode bood emtehan kardam hanooz hamine
<ahmadhesni> online_it2: salam, shayad ziad rabt nadashte bashe, adsl dari? connectionet roo modem hast?
<online_it2> are khodam config kardam
<ahmadhesni> online_it2: baraye man ham injoori mishod, pppoe connect nasho, ye connection broadband besaz, baraye man injoori hal shod!
<online_it2> ok test mikonam alan mamnoon
<sadrolla> salam
<hamed> برای شبکه بین ویندوز و لینوکس توسط سامبا توی ویرچال باکس چطور باید به کارت شبکه مجازی آیپی بدم؟یک ابونتو بصورت میزبان و دیگری یک ویندوز ۷ بصورت میهمان؟.
<narcislinux> bmoqimi:  hastin ?
 * narcislinux oh ping !
<narcislinux> everplays:  salam , ra andakhtane planet sakhte ?
<everplays> narcislinux, salaam, na ye wordpress mikhad ba ye plugin :)
<narcislinux> everplays:  bekham donbalesho begiram chi bayad serch bezanam ?
<everplays> narcislinux, na! mehdi moshtaghi ro kheft mikoni vasat anjam mide :)
<narcislinux> everplays: lol
<narcislinux> everplays: :))
 * narcislinux daghighan moshkelesh hamin bod 
<nixoeen> narcislinux: planet bara koja mikhay bezani ?
<shahab> salam be hame!
<shahab> man ba aghaye hamid rostami kaar daram,
<shahab> gooshish javab nemide, kasi inja shomare manzeleshoono dare??
<shahab> kaare vajeb daram
<shahab> is anyone here?
<shahab>  
<Aref_> dostan kasi khabr nadare belakhare jaryane site chi shod?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-27
<mahm0ud> virtualBoxam moshkel peida karde
<mahm0ud> mige shoma chandta virtual dari tadakhol darand ba ham!!!
 * roshanavand is saying hi to all
<vahid> salam be hame
<vahid> help mixam
<vahid> ba ra rahandazi host server
<vahid> aloo
<vahid> in maile mane : v.nariman@live.com
<vahid> va inham ID yahoo : awo.ftpservers
<vahid> va shomare tel : 9148109585
<vahid> kesi komakam kone mamnunesh misham
<Abismo> سلام
<Abismo> باید چه کنم؟
<Abismo> من با باز کردن قفل فایل های پی دی اف مشکل دارم
<lxsameer> Abismo, che moshgeli
<Abismo> آقا این فایل های پی دی اف گاهی کلید گزاری شدند
<Abismo> یعنی یک فایل با پسوند pfx
<Abismo> اینهارو تو ویندوز میشه راحت باز کرد
<Abismo> ولی تو لینوکس متاسفانه نمیتونم و چون بعضی از مطالب درسی هستند واقعن لازمشون دارم
<erghezi> ‏Abismo: ی نمونش رو بده ببینم چیه منظورت
<erghezi> ‏Abismo: ی جا آپلود کن...
<erghezi> ‏اين گوشي داراي پردازنده قوي با فرکانس 600 مگاهرتز اطلاعات شما را پردازش کرده و رم اصلي آن 256 است که از طريق اورکلاک تا 1 گيگا بايت رم مي توانيد داشته باشيد.د
<erghezi> ‏رم گوشی رو با اورکلاک میشه رسوند ی گیگاهرتز؟:)))))))
<erghezi> ‏فک کنم swap رو با اورکلاک قاطی کرده طرف
<ahmadubuntu> salam
<ahmadubuntu> kasi mitune dar nasbe barname WIEN2K komakam kone!
<ahmadubuntu> ?
<ahmadubuntu> nabud?????????
<ahmadhesni> @ All: SAlam, smplayer subtitle srt ro mikhoone ya faghat sub? baraye man srt nemikhoone!!
<ahmadhesni> @ All: SAlam, smplayer subtitle srt ro mikhoone ya faghat sub? baraye man srt nemikhoone!!
<ASHash> salam
<ASHash> kesi hast?
<ASHash> kesi nist?
<ahmadhesni> ASHash: Salam
<ASHash> salam
<ASHash> yek soali dashtam
<ASHash> man moghe nasb
<ASHash> khedmatetoon
<ASHash> ubuntu
<ASHash> roo check battery status
<ASHash> system am freeze mishe
<ASHash> search ham kardam
<ASHash> rah hal monasebi
<ASHash> peyda nakardam
<ASHash> mishe komakam konid
<ahmadhesni> ASHash: man ta hala behesh bar nakhordam, soaleto too 1 khat bi zahmat benvis ke bache haye dg bekhoonan, age didan va doonestan behet javab midan. va ye sabre ziad ham bayad dashte bashi ;-)
<ASHash> moghe load ubuntu 10.10 va 10.04, rooye check battery status system freez mishe, lotfan komak konid
<aa__> salam doostan
<Abismo> http://www.roshd.ir/ebook/KeyInstallationGuide.pdf
<Abismo> نمونش اینجا هست
<Abismo> کتاب هایی که قفل پی اف ایکس دارند و فرمت پی دی اف
<mehdi360> salam
<mehdi360> یه سوال فوری دارم میتونم اینجا ب‍رسم؟
<mehdi360> ب‍رسم؟
<ramanK> AliTarihi: shoma khabar nadari chera in anjmoan ru havast ?!
<Abismo> من با ساعت سیستم مشکل دارم. هربار که ریست میشه ساعتم تغییر میکنه و من تو آپشن هاش چیزی پیدا نمیکنم مبنی بر اینکه تغییر نکنه.پ
 * ramanK disconnect shod nafahmid harfash resid inja ya na !
<Abismo> من با ساعت سیستم مشکل دارم. هربار که ریست میشه ساعتم تغییر میکنه و من تو آپشن هاش چیزی پیدا نمیکنم مبنی بر اینکه تغییر نکنه
<ramanK> Abismo: che taghyiri mikone?
<Abismo> الان شده ۱۳:۵۴ دقیقه
<Abismo> من هرچی میکنم به وقت تهران
<Abismo> دفعه بعد که از ویندوز منتقل میشم به لینوکس
<Abismo> یعنی موقع ریستارت سیستم عامل رو لینوکس انتخاب میکنم اینطوری میشه
<Abismo> یعنی کار هر روزم شده ساعت تنظیم کردن
<Abismo> از بد ماجرا وقتی میرم ویندوز میبینم ساعت ویندوز هم همینجوری شده
<Abismo> هرچی هم میگردم یه تیکی گزینه ای چیزی پیدا نمیکنم
<Abismo> تو باز کردن فایل های پی دی اف که قفل دارن هم مشکل دارم
<ahmadhesni> Abismo: moshkelet haminjast nabayad az win estefade koni !! :D
<Abismo> واقعن خوشحالم که ویندوز رو پاک نکردم از سیستم وگرنه تمام کارام لنگ میموند
<Abismo> خوب تمام درس و زندگیم لنگ میمونه بدون پی دی اف
<Abismo> تمام کتاب هام پی دی افن من
<Abismo> لینوکس نمیتونه پی دی اف هایی که فقل پی اف ایکس دارن رو باز کنه . یا حداقل برنامه خاصی میخواد که من نمیدونم چطوری
<Abismo> من واقعن از سرعت و بعضی ویژگیهای ابونتو خوشم میاد ولی یه مقدار گاهی اوقات اذیت های اینجوری زیاد میکنه آدم رو
<Abismo> من هرچقدر گشتم معادلی برای ادوب فتوشاپ تو لینوکس پیدا نکردم و واقعن به فتوشاپ احتیاج دارم
<ramanK> Abismo: aval az hame bezar ye kari konim sa'atet enghadr daghigh bashe hamishe ke ruhet shad beshe
<ramanK> Abismo: marhamat kon boro ru un sa'at tu ubuntu click kon
<Abismo> چشم
<Abismo> ممنون
<ramanK> Abismo: va un gozine time and date setting ro bezan
<ramanK> Abismo: chi shodi ?
<Abismo> تنظیم کردم
<ramanK> Abismo: !
<Abismo> تایم زون هم روی تهران ایران هست
<ramanK> Abismo: chiro chejuri tanzim kardin ?
<Abismo> من از پنل سیستم وارد میشم
<Abismo> از منوی ادمینیستریشن
<Abismo> وارد تایم اند دیت میشم
<Abismo> اونجا ساعت و تاریخ رو عوض میکنم
<ramanK> Abismo: na
<Abismo> و تایم زون رو هم روی تهران .ایران میگذارم
<Abismo> ولی بدبختانه هربار باید اینکار رو انجام بدم
<ramanK> Abismo: bejaye inke dasti tanzim konid configuration ro bazirid ru :
<ramanK> Abismo: keep synchornized with internet servers
<Abismo> این رو هم انتخاب کرده بودم قبلن
<Abismo> نمیدونم نیاز به چی داشت
<Abismo> بیخیال شدم
<ramanK> Abismo: ye package mikhad nasb kone behesh begid nasb kone
<ramanK> Abismo: unvaght hamishe zamanetun ba server haye interneti tanzim mishe
<ramanK> Abismo: va daghigh khahad bud
<ramanK> Abismo: dar zemn check konid sa'ate BIOS ham dorost bashe
<Abismo> ویندوز هم همین میمونه دیگه؟
<ramanK> Abismo: negah konid kollan ye sa'ate dige ham tu BIOS hast uno ham check kardid?
<Abismo> چند تا مشکل دیگه هم دارم
<Abismo> نه اون مشکلی نداشت همین ابونتو پدرم رو درآورد
<Abismo> فقط یه سوال . بعد از اینکه پکیج رو نصب کردم یه گزینه دیگه اومده به اسم تایم سرورس که اسم چند تا سرور از کشورها و شهرهای مختلف هست ولی من توش ایران و چیزی در حدود خاورمیانه نمیبینم. باید چیکار کنم؟
<ramanK> Abismo: hamun canada ke avvalin servere ro entekhab konid khube
<mori64> من نمیتونم آپدیت کنم "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<mori64> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Abismo> ممنون خیلی لطف کردید . درباره این قفل های پی اف ایکس در فایل های پی دی اف اطلاعی ندارید که چطور میشه اینهارو در لینوکس باز کرد؟
<ramanK> Abismo: w8
<mori64> کسی چیزی نمیدونه؟
<ramanK> Abismo: hmm. mesle inke pfx yeki az un technologu hayie ke M$ estefade mikone va man chizi tu linux barash peida nakardam
<ramanK> mori64: shoma chio mizani vase update?
<ramanK> mori64: ba apt-get ?
<mori64> ramanK: bale
<mori64> sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<Abismo> فرمت قفل گزاری  روی پی دی اف هاست که توسط ادوب اعمال میشه
<Abismo> زیاد فکر نکنم به ماکروسافت ربط داشته باشه چون با مک بوک هم یکی از دوستام باز میکنه
<ramanK> Abismo: hmm. harfamo pas migiram
<ahmadhesni> Abismo: mishe ye link az in pdf ha bedi man bebinam?
<nixoeen> ramanK: khode Adobe Acrobat ham too Linux nasb koni bayad bazesh kone
<Abismo> آپلود شده ندارم صبر کنید یه لحظه یه سرچی میکنم
<Abismo> http://www.roshd.ir/Default.aspx?tabid=543&SSOReturnPage=Check&Rand=0
<Abismo> الان این متن کامل تمام کتاب های درسی آموزش پرورش هست بر فرض
<Abismo> فایل اول هم راهنمای باز کردن کلید فایل ها هست
<Abismo> وقتی این راه رو تو لینوکس انجام میدیم متاسفانه ارور میده
<mori64> ramanK: apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<mori64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10170333#post10170333
<Abismo> ببخشید من شارژم تموم شد پی ام هارو ندیدم
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> باید یک توزیع دیگه نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> تازه فهمیدم سیستمم ۶۴ بیتی بوده
<Dark-Sun> توزیع‌ ۳۲ بیتی نصب کرده بودم
<Dark-Sun> حالا باید دوباره همه‌ چیز رو نصب کنم
<ahmadhesni> :-D
<Dark-Sun> :(
<ahmadhesni> :-|
<Dark-Sun> یاد قدیما افتادم که ویندوز نصب می‌کردم
<Dark-Sun> همیشه نصب سیستم عامل یک بحران عظیم زمانی بوده
<Dark-Sun> و یک بار فکری سنگین
<Dark-Sun> حالا نمی‌دونم باید همین توزیع خودم رو نسخه‌ی ۶۴ بیت نصب کنم یا برم یک توزیع دیگه
<Dark-Sun> احسان نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> علی آقا هم نیست
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌فهمم این همه کاربر برا چی اینجا هستن!
<Dark-Sun> دبیان نصب کنم؟
<Dark-Sun> من هیچ وقت یک توزیع ردهت بیس رو امتحان نکردم
<Dark-Sun> گیج شدم
<Dark-Sun> بهنام نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> حالا یک توزیع کوچولو بگین من تست کنم ببینم واقعا ۶۴ بیتی هستم یا نه!
<Dark-Sun> puppy
<Dark-Sun> نسخه ۶۴ بیتی نداره
<Dark-Sun> من الان دارم
<Dark-Sun> stresslinux
<Dark-Sun> رو می‌گیرم.
<Dark-Sun> می‌رم بخوابم. پهنای باند رو نبایست هدر داد
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
<ahmadhesni> @ All:  smplayer man zirnevis srt neshoon nemide!! che konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-28
<farhad> salam
<farhad> kasi javabamo nemide?
<dv> salam be hamegi!
<dv> ye soal  daram, mamnoon misham age kasi javab bede
<dv> "How to rocover ubuntu after installing windows?"
<Dark-Sun> یک توصیه از دارک سان: واسه دانلود یک فایل حجیم، هیچ وقت به دانلود منیجری که نمی‌شناسی اعتماد نکن! مخصوصا اگه اپن سورس باشه!!
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> کسی دبیان کار کرده؟ واسه دسکتاپ خوبه؟
<Dark-Sun> واقعا چه افتضاحی شده هر کی از مامانش قهر می‌کنه میاد یک توزیع می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> اینا رو بی‌خیال به قول شاعر
<Dark-Sun> please don't stop the music
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> دبیان چه برتری نسبت به اوبونتو داره؟
<Dark-Sun> بهنام نیست؟ سایتش بالا نمی‌یاد انگار
<everplays> Dark-Sun, kharabesh kardi khialet rahat shod?
<Dark-Sun> everplays: من کاریش نکردم حاجی خودش خراب بود
<Dark-Sun> :)
<everplays> :)
<Dark-Sun> من رفتم دبیانی بشم.. داره دانلود می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> نوشته ۶ ساعته دیگه دانلود تمام می‌شه
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, che version i az debian ro mikhay ?
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: ۶۴ بیتی
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, testing ya stable ?
<Dark-Sun> تازه فهمیدم لپ تاپم ۶۴ بیتیه! حالا بیشتر دوستش دارم!
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: نمی‌دونم. اینجا نوشته
<Dark-Sun> 5.0.6
<Dark-Sun> حالا تست و استیبلش با خودشون!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> گمونم استیبل باشه! مگه دبیان تست هم می‌زنه؟
 * Dark-Sun fekr mikone ubuntu kar test ro anjam mide
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: یک چیزی اینجا هست نوشته
<Dark-Sun> debian-update-5.0.6
<Dark-Sun> این رو باید بگیرم؟
<Dark-Sun> یا این رو
<Dark-Sun> debian-506-amd64
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, man debian testing 64bit ro daram
<Dark-Sun> صد دفعه بهشون گفتم اسمشون رو قشنگ بنویسین ملت گیچ نشن!
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, repository ro ham ruz be ruz update mikonam
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: کجایی؟ اهوازی؟
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, tehran
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: کارت سوختم تمام شده وگرنه می‌اومدم پیشت
<Dark-Sun> ۶۰ لیتر رو تو یک هفته تمام کردم!
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, :D to ahvazi ?
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: آره از لهجه‌ام نفهمیدی؟
<Dark-Sun> :))
<Dark-Sun> لهجه‌ام رو عمل کردم تازگی‌ها!
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, :D heyf shod , vali debian estefade kon halesho bebar
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: با کدک‌ها مشکل نداره؟
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: منظورم تری جی پی و ایناست
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, khob tabiatan library e marbutesho nasb koni na
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: آخه من قبلا ایسادورا داشتم خودش می‌شناخت. هیچی هم نمی‌خواست دانلود کنم
<gabo> سلام
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, debian farz ro bar in mizare ke miduni chi mikhay va miduni che mikoni
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: پس کلی با هم درگیری داریم
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: ایرادی نداره دعوا نمک زندگیه
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: چند وقت به چند وقت آپدیت می‌شه این؟
<gabo> دوستان من يه مشكلي با ماوريك دارم
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: دوباره بعد شش ماه دستمون رو تو حنا نگذاره
<Dark-Sun> gabo: مشکلتون رو مطرح کنین کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<gabo> الان مي تونم مطرح كنم يا وايسم بحث قبلي تموم شه؟
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, update az ye version be version e dige ya update e package ha
<gabo> Network manager مشكل داشت
<gabo> Disable بود
<gabo> با حذف Conman درست شد
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: نه خودش رو می‌گم. پکیج‌ها رو که هر وقت پهنای باند اجازه بده می‌گیرم. می‌گم نسخه‌ی جدید رو نخوام دوباره نصب کنم
<Dark-Sun> gabo: پس درست شده!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<gabo> الان ولي به هيچكدوم از سرورهاي وي پي ان وصل نمي شه
<gabo> در حاليكه توي ويندوز مشكلي وجود نداره براي همون سرور
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, khodesh har vaght hazer beshe release mishe ama masalan age to hamishe testing bashi
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, hamishe dar hale update hasti
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, miyangin ruzi 200MB
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: پشتیبانی‌هاشون چند وقته‌ است؟ یعنی تا کی آپدیت می‌یاد واسه هر نسخه
<Dark-Sun> gabo: نمی‌دونم
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, debian ba baghie fargh dare masalan uni 5.0.6 stable e ke male 2 sal pishe hanuz ham daran kar mikonan rush
<gabo> مرسي به هر حال
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: ای بابا من گیج شدم. من فکر کردم یک نسخه نصب می‌کنم بعدش دیگه همینجوری آپدیت میاد واسش تا مثلا دو سه سال
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, haminam hast
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: خب پس خوبه دیگه. من می‌خوام تا چند سال دوباره نخوام لینوکس نصب کنم
<lxsameer> Dark-Sun, man alan ru PC e khune az hamun aval ta alan debian bude o hast
<gabo> من مي خوام روي لپ تاپ ديستروهاي ديگه اي غير از اوبونتو رو امتحان كنم
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: خوبه ای ول
<gabo> روي پي سي كه ماوريك ميركات رو دارم
<gabo> شايد چاكرا رو نصب كردم
<gabo> نظرتون چيه؟
<ilius> gabo: KDE mikhay?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سلام سعید جوووون
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: سلام :)
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer: مرسی بابت توضیحات. حال دادی داداش
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<gabo> گفتم KDE رو هم امتحان كنم
<ilius> gabo: با لایو هم می‌تونی امتحانش کنی
 * Dark-Sun thinks once you go kde you'll be right back :))
<ilius> gabo: vase KDE, OpenSUSE, rele tarin tozia hast
<sameerynho> ilius, chetori ?
<sameerynho> ilius, shenidi jaryani micro$oft va novell ro ?
<ilius> sameerynho: بد نیستم :)
<ilius> sameerynho: یه چیزایی شنیدم
<gabo> از بچه هاي زوزه كسي توي ايران هست؟
<gabo> آلماني اصليتش ديگه آره؟
<sameerynho> ilius, suse shayad dige beterke
<ilius> gabo: زوزه نه سوزه
<ilius> gabo: سوزه که بچه نداره
<gabo> من فكر مي كنم زوزه باشه
<ilius> gabo: منظورت توسعه‌دهنده‌هاش هست؟
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: مایکروسافت چش شده؟
<ilius> sameerynho: نه
<Dark-Sun> gabo: زوزه تحت پشتیبانی نول بود که فروخته شده اخیرا
<sameerynho> ilius, khabar dari chi sare suse miaad ?
<ilius> sameerynho: Dark-Sun: به این سادگی‌ها نیست :)
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: می‌گم مایکروسافت چش شده؟؟؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مثل اپن آفیس؟
<Dark-Sun> :)))
<Dark-Sun> مدیریت همیشه مسئله سازه سعید!
<gabo> آلمانيش تلفظ مي شه زوزه ولي انگليسيش سوزه است
<ilius> Dark-Sun: sameerynho: هنوز زوده برای قضاوت. ولی اوپن‌سوزه از بین نمیره خیالتون راحت
<gabo> جفتمون درست گفتيم
<Dark-Sun> البته اگه بتونه بچه‌ها رو خوب جمع و جور کنه می‌تونه مفید باشه
<Dark-Sun> gabo: یکی از دلایلی که من ولش کردم همین تلفظش بود!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: بله ممکن بشه فری اپن سوزه
<gabo> dark-sun: ;)
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: باید دید چی پیش میاد
<ilius> gabo: نه اسمش هم فکر نکنم تغییر  کنه
<gabo> نگفتيد از بچه هاي توسعه دهندش كسي توي ايران هست؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید دارم دبیان می‌گیرم. تو دوستش داری؟
<ilius> gabo: ما که کسی رو نمی‌شناسیم
<lxsameer__> gabo, developer ? mage suse ham developer dare :D:D:D:D (sukhi bud)
<Dark-Sun> gabo: فکر کنم کانال داشته باشه. تالار گفتگو هم داره. خلاصه جامعه‌ی کاربری آری. ولی توسعه دهنده‌ رو نمی‌دونم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: من همه توزیع‌ها رو دوست دارم :P
<Dark-Sun> ilius: توزیع‌ها هم تو رو دوست دارن
<Dark-Sun> B)
<Dark-Sun> lxsameer__: :))
<ilius> Dark-Sun: فعلا که مینت و اوبونتو دارم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: دارم آرچ رو هم دانلود می‌کنم تست کنم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: لپ‌تاپ جدیدم یه مقدار اذیت می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> ilius: جولیا خانم؟
<sameerynho> Dark-Sun, novell ro kharide guya
<sameerynho> ilius, mage oracle nabud ke suno terekund
<sameerynho> ilius, microsoft ke yale tulai dar terekundan roghaba dare
<gabo> مرسي از جوابتون
<Dark-Sun> ilius: یا ایسادورای مهربون؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: mint 9
<Dark-Sun> gabo: خواهش می‌کنم هموطن.
<gabo> مينت بر اساس اوبونتو است ديگه نه؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: ناراحت می‌شه با شماره صداش می‌کنی! بهش بگو ایسادورا
<Dark-Sun> gabo: بله. کاملا. ولی جدیدا یک نسخه‌ی دبیان بیس هم زدن
<ilius> Dark-Sun: این اسم‌هاش رو بلد نیستم
<Dark-Sun> ilius: من شش ماه باهاش رابطه داشتم
<Dark-Sun> ilius: نسبت به بقیه نجیب‌تره
<Dark-Sun> ilius: می‌دونی که چی می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :-D
<ilius> lxsameer__: ping
<lxsameer__> ilius, pong
<ilius> lxsameer__: کی کو کجاست سمیر
<lxsameer__> ilius, ma ham ke zerto zurt DC mishim
<ilius> lxsameer__: :-D
<gabo> سمير رفت
<ilius> lxsameer__: in Attachmate karesh kharidane sherkat ha hast
<lxsameer__> gabo, sameer hast hanuz inja :D
<Dark-Sun> تا جایی که من دیدم، نوول رو یک شرکت به اسم اتچمیت کورپوریشن خریده بود
<Dark-Sun> نه مایکروسافت!
<sameerynho> DC :P
<sameerynho> ilius, kolan sherkataye bozorg vaghti mibinan ye ki vasashun khatar nak mishe in juri saresho mikonan zire ab
<ilius> sameerynho: آدم از کار این بیزینس‌من‌ها سر در نمیاره
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: الان منظورت کی بود؟
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: اونی که خطرناک شده منظورمه
<ilius> sameerynho: ولی پروژه‌های آزاد وابستگی زیادی به بیزینس ندارن
<ilius> sameerynho: اگه جامعه بخواد ادامه پیدا می‌کنن
<gabo> بچه ها من برم
<gabo> باي
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: تا جایی که می‌دونم رن هنوز زنده و سرحاله
<sameerynho> ilius, movafegham
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید تو دیگه چرا؟
<ilius> sameerynho: هیچ توزیع پرطرفداری نابود نمیشه
<sameerynho> Dark-Sun, chi sare hale
<ilius> Dark-Sun: جانم؟
<sameerynho> ilius, 100% darsad albate age toseash daste mardom bashe
<ilius> Dark-Sun: امری بود؟
<ilius> sameerynho: بستگی داره مردم رو چی تعریف کنی
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چند وقت پیش بود شنیدم بچه‌های اپن آفیس اختلافی با اراکل پیدا کردن و ظاهرا قصد دارن که پروژه رو مستقل ادامه بدن با یک اسم جدید
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خب؟
<Dark-Sun> sameerynho: رونالد دیگه، مدیر عامل سابق نوول
<sameerynho> ilius, hmmmmmmmm maslan ye chi mese debian hamishe hastesh chon ghatie siasate tejari e sherkat ha nemishe
<sameerynho> Dark-Sun, aha
<Dark-Sun> ilius: هیچی دیگه، اسم جدید، تقسیم پروژه و ... اینا همش تاثیر داره دیگه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خب تاثیر که داره
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ولی چه نتیجه‌ای می‌گیری؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: شاید موقت باشه ولی در دراز مدت هم نمی‌شه گفت بی اثر می‌مونه
<Dark-Sun> openMPI
<Dark-Sun> نه ببخشید
<Dark-Sun> MEPIS
<Dark-Sun> MEPIS*
<Dark-Sun> منظورمه . اونم همچین ریختی پیدا کرد. ولی خب حیطه‌ی کارش محدود و تخصصی بود. ولی خب آخرش به گل نشست
<Dark-Sun> ilius: نتیجه‌ی خاصی نمی‌گیرم. فقط می‌گم نمی‌شه گفت تجارت روی پروژه‌های اپن سورس اثری نداره
<Dark-Sun> من باید برم.
<Dark-Sun> فعلا/
 * ahmadhesni ba zir nevis farsi srt too smplayer moshkel dare, ki komakesh mikone!?
<ilius> ahmadhesni: mplayer ba farsi moshkel dare, pishnahad mikonam ba VLC bebini
<ilius> ahmadhesni: fahat encoding esh bayad dorost set shode bashe
<ahmadhesni> ilius: sub/idx moshkel nadare kheyli khoob pakhsh mikone, vali srt aslan neshoon nemide
<ahmadhesni> ilius: vlc zirnevis ro aghab jelo nemibare, shayad ham man nadiidam
<ilius> ahmadhesni: chera mibare
<ilius> ahmadhesni: tu setting esh hast
<ahmadhesni> ilius: age manzooretoon delay hast ke ba g , h dade mishe, kollan subtittle ro shift nemide, baraye hamoon lahze hast yani age ziad g ya h ro bezani 2 ta zirnevis ke bayad ba fasele biad to ham miad!!
<Dark-Sun> دبلیو بی خودم!
<ilius> ahmadhesni: یه جایی دیدم یادم نیست کجا بود
<ahmadhesni> ilius: ok, mer30
<ilius> ahmadhesni: Preferences -> Video -> Subtitle/OSD -> Mosaic -> Delay
<ahmadhesni> ilius: version vlc shoma chande?!! man hamchin masiri nadaram!
<ilius> ahmadhesni: اون پایین که نوشته   Simple  All
<ilius> ahmadhesni: bezan All
<ASHash> salam doostan
<ASHash> kesi ham komak ma kone?
<ilius> ahmadhesni: پایین پنجرهٔ تنظیمات
<ilius> ahmadhesni: دیدی؟
<ilius> ASHash: سلام
<ahmadhesni> ilius: are
<ilius> !ask | ASHash
<lubotu3> ASHash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: سوالتون رو  بپرسین کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: همین رو به فارسی بگو! چقدر بهت یاد بدم‌ آخرش همون رباتی هستی که بودی
<ASHash> moghe ejra ubuntu 10.04 va 10.10 rooye check battery status system freez mishe, rah hali hast?
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: اونجا نرو. این بهترین راهه. روش دیگه‌ای نمی‌دونم
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ASHash> motvajeh nemisham, bebinid , ubuntu load nashode, moghe load, in error ro mide
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: یعنی موقع بوت فریز می‌شین؟
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: احیانا نسخه‌ی سی پی یو رو صحیح انتخاب کردین؟
<ASHash> doroste, moghe boot, vaghti dare ubuntu load mishe, miyad sar "check battery state" freeze mishe
<Dark-Sun> من موقع نصب کردن یک توزیع ۶۴ بیت رو یک ماشین ۳۲ بیتی با فریز شدن موقع بوت روبه‌رو می‌شدم
<ASHash> cpu man x3 720 hast, roo i7 740 ham test kardam , che 32 bit, che 64 bit, freeze mishe
<ASHash> mint ham hamintoriye
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: اینا بعد از نصبه یا قبل از نصب؟
<ilius> ASHash: noskheye alternative ro nasb kon
<Dark-Sun> ilius: مینت هم آلترنیت داره سعید؟
<ASHash> moghe nasb, moghe load shodan os, aslan nasb nemishe, haminja mimoone
<ASHash> noskheye alternative ro az koja mitoonam download konam?
<ilius> Dark-Sun: نمی‌دونم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: اوبونتو که داره
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: پیشنهاد سعید جان رو امتحان کنین
<ilius> ASHash: مطمئنی ۶۴ بیته؟
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: واسه این مشکل هم اگه به راه حلی نرسیدین توی لانچ پد باگ ریپورت کنین
<ASHash> tooy launchpad report shode
<ASHash> kesi javab nemide
<ahmadhesni> ilius: shoma in delay ro test kardin?! 999999 ba in adad ham hich taghiri nemikone :-(
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: پس احتمالا سخت افزاریه. چاره‌ای نیست
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: با توزیع‌های دیگه مشکلی نداره؟
<ilius> ahmadhesni: ajab!
<ASHash> jalebe, ham roo laptop am, ham roo pc am, moshkel mikhore
<ASHash> na, alan ba fedora am, moshkeli nadare
<Dark-Sun> یا شاید باید بپرسم تا حالا با توزیعی بوت شده قبلا؟
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: ممکنه از ایمیج باشه
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: تست ام دی فایو درسته؟
<ASHash> image ro, az khod site, download kardam, test ham kardam, ba khodesh
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: ام دی فایو تطبیق کرده باشه دیگه خیلی عجیبه
<ahmadhesni> ilius: barname ei ke srt ro be sub/idx tabdil kone chie?
<ilius> ASHash: لینک تورنت میخوای؟
<ilius> ahmadhesni: نمی‌دونم
<ASHash> ilius , manoon, daram download mikonam, peydash kardam
<Dark-Sun> ahmadhesni: منم نمی‌دونم. گفتم یوقت ازم نپرسی!
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ahmadhesni> Dark-Sun: :-D
<ilius> ASHash: ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso  ?
<ASHash> amd64 download mikonam
<ilius> ashkan: aha
<ilius> ASHash: ^
<Dark-Sun> ASHash: اوبونتو داری دانلود می‌کنی؟
<Dark-Sun> نه به دردم نمی‌خوره. هیچی
<ASHash> bale, ubuntu alternative amd64m shayad faraji shod
<ilius> ASHash: اون نصبش گرافیکی نیست
<ASHash> ta 9.10 moshkeli nadashtam , az 10.04 moshkel daram
<ilius> ASHash: توی ترمینال هست. شبه گرافیکیه
<ilius> ترمینال که نه. رابط گرافیکی متنی
<ilius> :-D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: گمونم ایکس داره اذیتش می‌کنه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: hmmm no idea
<Dark-Sun> ilius: من فکر کنم قشنگ جای چنگولاش رو می‌بینم
<Dark-Sun> :))
<ilius> Dark-Sun: چنگولاش؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: چنگولای چی؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: آره. ایکس چنگول داره! نمی‌دونستی!
<jomjome> ajab
<ilius> jomjome: bah bah salam
<Dark-Sun> :)
<jomjome> bah bah ilius :)
<jomjome> chetori aziz?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: به به جمجمه!
<ilius> jomjome: ajab az chi? :-D
<jomjome> hehe
<ilius> jomjome: khub :)
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: salam :)
<jomjome> khube
<jomjome> chi kar mikoni?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: سلام هموطن. خوش آمدی
<ilius> Dark-Sun: تو به همه میگی هموطن
<ilius> Dark-Sun: کاش همه اینطوری جهان وطنی فکر کنن :-D
<jomjome> ilius: i am learning a PHP framework now, CodeIgniter
<ilius> jomjome: hmmm
<Dark-Sun> ilius: من طرفدار گفتگو تمدن‌ها هستم
<Dark-Sun> B)
<ilius> jomjome: he call you compatriot ;-)
<jomjome> :D
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: mersi
<jomjome> that is a compliment ;)
<jomjome> amma irani nistam :(
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ما که بیوتن هستیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ;-)
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: doesn't really matter, i love you any way ;)
<jomjome> :D
<Dark-Sun> ilius: i love you too ;)
<jomjome> i love you too
<ilius> :-D
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIG*LOVE*...
<jomjome> hehe
 * jomjome segmentation fault
<ilius> lol
<ilius> Dark-Sun: send soft signal
<Dark-Sun> :)))
<jomjome> ilius: are you still learning Spanish?
<ilius> jomjome: no enough time :-(
<jomjome> aha
<jomjome> yes, it's not very important
<jomjome> coding is more important ;)
<ilius> :)
<jomjome> coding and drinking chay
<jomjome> :D
 * Dark-Sun thinks every thing is possible, it's just a matter of time.
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: are you a Sufi?
<ilius> jomjome: Sufi?
<jomjome> yes
<jomjome> like Rumi
<ilius> :-/
<Dark-Sun> ilius: Sufi?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چی می‌گه؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: idk
<ilius> jomjome: what do you mean sufi?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: humm...i don't think so!
<jomjome> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%88%D9%81
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: are you?
<ilius> jomjome: i dont know anyone know himself sufi!
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: no, but i like it
<ilius> jomjome: thats an old ism
<jomjome> ilius: what is it called now?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: then it likes you too. :)
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: :p
<ilius> jomjome: it is used in literature
<jomjome> ilius: so then nobody is a Sufi in Iran?
<ilius> jomjome: no idea
<jomjome> i heard that the Kurds in Iran are Sufi
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: there are some guys, but most of them are in special places
<ilius> jomjome: maybe some of them
<jomjome> ah, i see
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: not in the big cities, they have their own hoods
<jomjome> ah
<ilius> jomjome: anyway i dont see anyone wear like them in tehran
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: they've  got some struggles with government before.
<jomjome> Dark-Sun: :(
<jomjome> it is not bad to be Sufi
<mohammad> salam
<mohammad> kasi hast ke be man komaki kone?
<Dark-Sun> ilius: not in tehran, but in Qom, yes. there should be.
<ilius> Dark-Sun: hmmm
<Guest22786> doostan?
<Dark-Sun> jomjome: they do some strange stuff, ordinary people afraid of them, government too.
<ilius> !ask | Guest22786
<lubotu3> Guest22786: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید یکی هم بده به محمد
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Guest22786> doostan che khabare ienja? man ye meghdar rahnamayi mikham
<ilius> Dark-Sun: تغییر نام داد دیگه
<ilius> Guest22786: راهنمایی در مورد چی؟
<Dark-Sun> ilius: چقدر سلیقه‌اش بده. محمد که بهتر بود
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Guest22786> dar morede ubunto
<ilius> Dark-Sun: نمی‌دونم این کلاینت‌ها چیکار می‌کنن
<ilius> Guest22786: چه جور راهنمایی
<ilius> Guest22786: سوالی داری بپرس
<Guest22786> avval ien ke akharin noskhero az koja mitunamtahie konam?
<Guest22786> dovom ienke chejuri bahash farsi tye konam
<Guest22786> va chandin soale narm afzari
<ilius> Guest22786: akharin version 10.10 hast mituni download koni
<ilius> Guest22786: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest22786> chand gige?
<Guest22786> man alan 10.4 ro dl kardam
<ilius> Guest22786: cd dare dvd ham dare
<Guest22786> albate alan na
<Guest22786> ke fekr konam dvd kharabe
<Guest22786> be 66% nasb ke mirese error kharabi dvd mide
<ilius> Guest22786: cd 10.10 ro download kon
<Guest22786> 32 bit ya 64 bit?
<ilius> Guest22786: به سخت افزارت بستگی داره
<Guest22786> az kojash befahmam?
<ilius> Guest22786: اگه نمی‌دونی ۳۲ بیت دانلود کن
<ilius> Guest22786: توی لینوکسی؟
<Guest22786> bale
<Guest22786> alan too mohite nasb linux hastam
<ilius> Guest22786: ها؟؟
<ilius> Guest22786: لایو اومدی بالا؟
<Guest22786> nemidunam valla
<Guest22786> live ke nist
<Guest22786> dvd ro gozashtam
<Guest22786> ba oon umadam
<Guest22786> bad ke chandin bar nasb kardam didam ta 66% bishtar nemire
<Guest22786> kable LAN ro vasl kardam oomadam net
<ilius> Guest22786: نمی‌دونم
<ilius> Guest22786: مشخصات سی‌پی‌یو رو اینجوری نشون میده
<ilius> Guest22786: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Guest22786> yani ieno bayad ye jayi benevisam?
<ilius> Guest22786: اگه نتونستی بهفمی ۳۲ بیت هست یا ۶۴ بیت. همون ۳۲ بیت رو دانلود کن
<ilius> Guest22786: من به سخت‌افزار زیاد وارد نیستم
<Guest22786> oono bayad jayi benevisam?
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: توی ترمینال
<ilius> Guest22786: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dark-Sun> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<Guest22786> bebakhshida terminal kojast?
<Guest22786> man avvalin bare nasb mikonam
<ilius> Guest22786: خروجی اون کامند رو اینجا پیست کنی شاید دوستان بتونن
<ilius> Guest22786: منو داری؟
<Guest22786> are oon balae
<Guest22786> applications
<Guest22786> places
<ilius> Guest22786: Application -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Guest22786> system
<Guest22786> ienja 2 ta terminale
<Guest22786> kudum?
<ilius> Guest22786: مهم نیست!
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: فرقی نمی‌کنه بابا
<Dark-Sun> ilius: عجب وضعیته
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Guest22786> bashe chashm
<Dark-Sun> ilius: همین ال ام داشته باشه ۶۴ بیته نه؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: خونسرد باش دادا :)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: نمی‌دونم والا
<Guest22786> chi type konam hala?
<Guest22786> ye chi mesle DOS umad
<Dark-Sun> ilius: نه سعید آخه نمی‌گذاره. الان سرم رو می‌کوبم به دیفار
<Dark-Sun> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: اسم اون بش هست
<Dark-Sun> bash
<Dark-Sun> ilius: من این رو دیشب توی یک مقاله دیدم نوشته بود
<Guest22786> doostan man ieno type kardam
<Guest22786> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Guest22786> ye seri moshakhasat dad
<Guest22786> clflush size	: 64
<Guest22786> iene bit?
<Dark-Sun> pastebin konin
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: خروجی رو در سایت
<Guest22786> jan?
<ilius> Guest22786: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dark-Sun> pastebin
<Dark-Sun> قرار بدین و لینکش رو اینجا تایپ کنین
<Guest22786> kolesho?
<ilius> Guest22786: ببین. این لینک رو باز کن http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ilius> Guest22786: و متن ترمینال رو *اونجا* پیست کن
<ilius> Guest22786: بعد یه پیجی میاره
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: بله همش رو لطفا
<ilius> Guest22786: لینکش رو اینجا پیست کن
<Dark-Sun> ilius: سعید من می‌رم.. تحویل خودت
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<ilius> Dark-Sun: حالا از خروجیش می تونی بهفمی ۶۴ بیته یا نه؟
<ilius> Dark-Sun: من که بلد نیستم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: :-D
<Guest22786> befarma
<Guest22786> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537397/
<Dark-Sun> ilius: خروجیش توی فلگ اگه ال ام داشت ۶۴ بیتیه
<Guest22786> alan male man 64 bite?
<Guest22786> agha saeed raftid?
<Guest22786> alan male man 64 bit bud?
<Guest22786> lm ke dare toosh
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: صبر کنین یک چند دقیقه
<ilius> Guest22786: آره ظاهرا ۶۴ بیته
<Dark-Sun> من دارم دانلود می‌کنم. پهنای باند واسم نمونده. پیج باز نمی‌شه
<Guest22786> bale tashakor
<Guest22786> hala 64 bitesh chand gige?
<Guest22786> khob man baghie soal hamo beporsam?
<Guest22786> kolan 10 min vaghtetun ro nemigiram ye seri etela ate omumi mikham
<Guest22786> toro khoda komakam konid man khayli taze varedam
 * Dark-Sun just found out lm stands for long mode! 
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: التماس نکن. بپرس
<Guest22786> eyvalla
<Guest22786> man chand rooze ziad daram migardam
<Guest22786> didam az linux kolli noskhe hast
<Guest22786> ke zaheran
<Guest22786> opensuse va ubunto az hame behtare?
<Guest22786> aya ien doroste?
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: نسخه نه! بهشون می‌گن توزیع
<Guest22786> tashakor hala tozi
<Dark-Sun> بهتر نه! عامه‌پسند‌تر!
<Guest22786> hala shoma kudum ro pishnahad mikonid?
<Dark-Sun> این توزیع‌ها کاربرای بیشتری دارن و بیشتر برای کامپیوترهای رومیزی سفارشی شدن
<Dark-Sun> انتخاب توزیع یک موضوع کاملا شخصی و سلیقه‌ای هستش
<Guest22786> shoma alan chi roo systemete va che modate?
<Dark-Sun> بهترین کار اینه که خودتون بگیرین، نصب کنین و ببینین خوشتون میاد یا نه
<Dark-Sun> من الان از mint استفاده می‌کنم
<Guest22786> ziba tare?
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: زیبا یعنی چی؟
<Dark-Sun> نه من برای زیبایی نگرفتمش
<Dark-Sun> نیازی به دانلود کدک‌های مالتی مدیا نداشت
<Guest22786> ham karayi ham mohite karbari az lahaze zibayi va gerafic
<Dark-Sun> بر پایه‌ی اوبونتو بود
<ilius> Guest22786: همه توزیع رو میشه زیبا کرد در حد تیم ملی
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: برای من کارآیی مهم بوده
<Guest22786> javabamo gereftam hamin ubontoro minasbam aya shoma opensuse estefadekardi?
<Dark-Sun> اگه شما دنبال زیبایی هستین شاید بهتر باشه از میز کار
<Dark-Sun> KDE
<Dark-Sun> استفاده کنین
<Guest22786> bale akshash ro didam
<ilius> تعجب می‌کنم زیبایی رو جزو پارامترهای یه توزیع محسوب می‌کنن
<ilius> :-/
<Guest22786> oonam mikhastam beporsam
<Dark-Sun> اولین توزیعی که برای دسکتاپم نصب کردم اپن سوزه ۱۰.۳ بود
<Dark-Sun> ilius: والله منم موندم!
<Guest22786> opensuse behtare ya ubunto
<Dark-Sun> Guest22786: اپن سوزه قبلا توسط نوول پشتیبانی می‌شده. که الان فروخته شده. پروژه ادامه داره
<Guest22786> khob hala mohemtarin chiz
<Guest22786> man karam tarahie webe
<ilius> Guest22786: بهتر بستگی به دیدگاه و سلیقه افراد داره
<Dark-Sun> ولی خب من چون اسم ایران توی لیست کشورهاش نبود
<Dark-Sun> کنار گذاشتم اومدم اوبونتو
<Dark-Sun> به نظرم ایرانی نباید زیر بار یوق اجنبی بره! مخصوصا وقتی جایگزینی هست
<ilius> Dark-Sun: از تو بعیده ها
<ilius> Dark-Sun: ما هر کاری کنیم زیر یوق هستیم
<Dark-Sun> دارک سان فتوا می‌ده:‌الیوم نصب و استعمال سوزه کان محاربه با آزادی و دموکراسی بشریت
<ilius> Dark-Sun: مگه اینکه خودمون رو جلو بندازیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: که اونم با این متودولوژی نمیشه
<Dark-Sun> ilius: درسته. ولی به نظرم نباید هویت خودمون رو عوض کنیم تا بتونیم از یک توزیع استفاده کنیم
<ilius> Dark-Sun: که از فلان توزیع/نرم‌افزار استفاده نکنی چون ایران رو لیست نکرده. اینطوری بیشتر عقب می‌مونیم و ممکنه اوضاع بدتر بشه
<ilius> Dark-Sun: دلایل فنی رو باید در اولویت قرار داد
<Dark-Sun> ilius: می‌دونی چیه سعید؟ هیچ کس مثل ایرانی‌ها و هندی‌ها به مایکروسافت کمک نکرده
<Dark-Sun> چرا؟
<Dark-Sun> چون همه باگ‌ها رو ما شناسایی می‌کنیم
<Dark-Sun> و بهشون می‌گیم
<Dark-Sun> نفعش به اون‌ها می‌رسه
<Dark-Sun> در مورد سوزه هم همینه!
<Dark-Sun> جامعه‌ی کاربری خودش قدرته!
<Dark-Sun> ilius: با توجه به اینکه توزیع اپن سوزه بیشتر برای شناسایی باگ استفاده می‌شه  می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> ilius: وگرنه در مورد ردهت شاید حق با شما باشه
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: salam, sharmande. mishe 2bare begi che kar konam? plz
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: dar che mored?!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: dar morede smplayer az shoma porside boodam? too technotux?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: ahan! goftam too terminal run kon bebin chi mige
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: chiro? che joorii? ye kam bishtar tozih midid?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: terminal ro baaz kon! bad bezan toosh smplayer
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: aha! :D
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: in chi mige? Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: rabti nadare
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: khob alan che konam? zirnevis nemiad!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: smplayer -h bezan bebin hich option e debug i nadare?
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: http://codepad.org/vEvz2t9i
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: bezan smplayer -sub file.srt bebin miaare? be jaaye file.srt oon file e zir nevis e ro bezaar
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: film ejra bashe ino bezanam? age nabashe ke hichi baz nemikone faghat sm ejra mishe age bashe baz ye sm dg baz mishe ke hichi baraye play kardan nadare!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: na! ejra nabashe
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: ahan! bebakhshid!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: badesh ham masir e film ro vaared kon
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: syntaxesh che joori mishe!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: smplayer -sub subtitle.srt film.avi
<satanix7> ya mpeg ya har chi
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: na, nemishe
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: mikhay srt ro befrestam bebini mishe ya na?!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: befrest, felan ke daram Qt roo gentoo nasb mikonam, felan smplayer am ejra nemishe
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: chera inja hame gentoo estefade mikonan!! esme chanel ro gentoo bezarid ;-)  ok, alan up mikonam
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: http://up.iranblog.com/Files0/e205ebc477234161bf9c.zip
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: moghei ke baa subtitle et ye video ejra mikonam smplayer hang mikone
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: na,
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: http://pastebin.com/PsVU71XW
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: na baraye man hamchin khorooji nadare!!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: in srt ro ba gnome subtitle save as sub gereftam vali ye tak file faghat misaze sub. idx nemisaze. ba on ejra mishe vali hame alamat soale bar ax mishe!
<mohammad> salam man chandim soal dashtam aya kasi hast ke komakam kone?
<Guest26294> dooostan nistid?
<Guest26294> man taze ba jame shomaha peyvastam
<Guest26294> va alan noskheye 9.10 ro nasb kardam
<Guest26294> ubunto 9.10
<sara-f1> salam
<sara-f1> kesi amoozeshe nasbe gentoo 10 ro dare?
<sara-f1> lotfan komak konin
<sara-f1> ????
<sara-f1> kesi komak nemikone?
<mohsen> هی بچه ها حوصله دارین یه سوال رو جواب بدید؟ در مورد نصب  اوبنتو 10.10 روی سیستمی که دو تا سیستم روش نصبه هم سون و هم ایکس پی
<mohsen> حالا می خوام اوبونتو رو هم نصب کنم
<mohsen> و همه همزمان باشند
<mohsen> راهکارتون چیه؟
<mohsen> come on guys
<mohsen> is here any body?
<mohsen> tamire forum ham ke hanoz edame dare
<mohsen> plz replay :(
<mohsen> :(
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: salam, khob moshkelet chie?
<mohsen> هی بچه ها حوصله دارین یه سوال رو جواب بدید؟ در مورد نصب  اوبنتو 10.10 روی سیستمی که دو تا سیستم روش نصبه هم سون و هم ایکس پی [17:21
<mohsen> ahmadhesni: حالا می خوام اوبونتو رو هم نصب کنم
<mohsen> و بعد بتونم ریپیر کنم بوت رو که همه باهم باشند
<mohsen> راهکارش چیه
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: nasb kon, mamoolan moshkeli pish nemiad, grub boot loader win ro mishnase
<mohsen> jedan? yani grub mitone on dotaro to bootesh biare?
<mohsen> okay test mikonam
<mohsen> bad be nazaret in noskhe bartari mahsosi nesbat be masalan 9.04 dare?
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: age nashod faghat ubun omad bala, mitooni mesle man az super grub estefade koni ke aslan hoseleye tamire gurub ya ntdlr win ro nadaram
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: 10.10 baraye man kheyli khoob bood, soratesh vaghean khoob shode bood
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: super grub ro ham begir ye file iso ba hajme kheyli kam, bezan roo cd, moghe roshan kardan system bezar ba cd super grub boot beshe
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: kheyli rahat hameye OS haro miare , hatta age booteshoon terkide bashe!!
<mohsen> ahmadhesni:  dar on sorat yani hamishe faght ba on cd mian bala ?
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: are,
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<ahmadhesni> mohsen: shayad rahesh manteghi nabashe, vali kheyli rahat tare. man bahash moshkeli nadaram.  az bache haye dg ham bepors shayad rahe behtari dashte bashan.
<nixoeen> mohsen: khode grub dar halate addi moshkeli nadare
<nixoeen> mohsen: niazi nist kare khassi anjam bedi
<mohsen> meri nixoeen  and ahmadhesni
<mohsen> :-*
<bibili> salam
<bibili> hi to all
 * arastoo-s be baro bax salam mide
<WiteCrow1> brb
<mori64> آگر  وقتی دارم اپگریت میکنم دیسکانکت بشم باید از اول انجام بدم؟
<mori64> میشه ورژن جدید رو دانلود کنم بریزم رو سی دی از اونجا آپگرید کنم  ؟
<mori64> no one ?
<vahid> salam be hame
<vahid> kesi hast ?
<saeed> salam
<saeed> khoobin?
<saeed> man ye soal daram
<saeed> salam
<NarbeH> saeed: salam befarmaid
<mrmohsen> salam
<mrmohsen> NarbeH: anjoman cheshe?
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: salam. irad dare, fix mishe inshala
<mrmohsen> che iraD?
<mrmohsen> sakhtafzari ya narmafzari?
<NarbeH> doostan zahmat keshidan ye balayi saresh ovordan
<mrmohsen> tuye smf moshkel pish umade?
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: hack shode
<mrmohsen> NarbeH: jedi? ma goftim dustanemun linuxi hastan site ro ba backtrack check kardan o bug hasho bartaraf kardan
<mrmohsen> :D
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: are...
<mrmohsen> NarbeH: اطلاعاتی هم پاک شده؟
<mrmohsen> همش تقصیر این ویندوزی هاست
<mrmohsen> خواستن رقیب حذف کنن
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: na
<mrmohsen> :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: inshala dorost mishe
<mrmohsen> خب الحمدالله
<mrmohsen> البته سرور از اطلاعات بک آپ میگیره دیگه نه؟
<NarbeH> bale
<mrmohsen> من که حالم واقعا بده چند روه فوروم بهم نرسیده دیگه دارم می میرم
<mrmohsen> دوشتان دیگه چی؟
<NarbeH> mrmohsen: nemidoonam vala
<mori64>  واسه من یه خوبی داشت تاپیکم رو تو فروم ubuntu گزاشتم :-)
<Dark-Sun> سلام
<Dark-Sun> این سمیر کجاست؟
<Dark-Sun> دبیان نصب کردم
<Dark-Sun> دهنم سرویس شده
<Dark-Sun> اپن آفیس دو و چهار
<Dark-Sun> اینک اسکیپ چهل و شش صدم
<Dark-Sun> انگار به عهد غارنشینی برگشتم
<Dark-Sun> این چه وضعیه
<Dark-Sun> گیمپ دو و چهار
<Dark-Sun> خدایا
<Dark-Sun> تازه اینا هیچی ماوس هم یجوریه
<Dark-Sun> من نمی‌تونم گزینه‌ای رو پیدا کنم که حالت ضربه روی تاچ پد رو غیرفعال کنه
<Dark-Sun> از همه بدتر! فایرفاکس هم نیست
<aliva> Dark-Sun: چته اینقدر غر می‌زنی؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: علی بدبخت شدم دبیان نصب کردم
<Dark-Sun> بعد از دو ساعت نصب و کلی دانلود
<Dark-Sun> گذاشته تو کاسه‌ام اساسی
<aliva> آپذیت کردی؟
<Dark-Sun> aliva: آپدیت چیه؟
<aliva> هیچی
<Dark-Sun> aliva: مگه خودش آپدیت نمی‌کنه موقع نصب؟
<aliva> دبیان تو کاسه تون نم‌زاره
<aliva> یه جا دیگه....
<Dark-Sun> aliva: کلی دانلود کرده این احمق
<aliva> باید مخازن تستینگ رو راه بندازی
<aliva> من یه بار خواستم راه بندازم نتونستم
<aliva> هیچی سر در نیوردم از apt
<Dark-Sun> aliva: بی حیا خجالت می‌کشه می‌گه یور سیستم ایز آپ تو دیت
<aliva> همون فدورا رو دوباره نصب کردم
<aliva> Dark-Sun: ها ها ها
<Dark-Sun> aliva: باشه من بگردم ببینم مخازن تست چیه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: می‌خندی؟ نخند
<Dark-Sun> :D
<aliva> بیا حرف منو گوش کن
<aliva> فدورا نصب کن
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ندارم کسی رو اهواز می‌شناسی ازش بگیرم علی؟
<aliva> نوپ
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ولی صبر کن ببینم! ایران رو توی لیست کشورهاش داره یا نه؟
<aliva> Dark-Sun: اره
<aliva> Dark-Sun: من با تورنت گرفتم دو شب طول کشید
<Dark-Sun> aliva: خب خوبه. پس می‌شه در موردش فکر کرد
<aliva> البته یه شب و نیم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: احسان رو دیدی بهش بگو دوستش دارم
<Dark-Sun> aliva: یعنی کارش دارم
<aliva> باوشه
<Dark-Sun> aliva: ;)
<soft2fire> salam be hame dustan
<soft2fire> man chandin soal dashtam
<soft2fire> کسی هست که به من کمک کنه؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, begoo aziz
<soft2fire> تشکر
<soft2fire> من امروز اوبونتو نسخه 9.10 رو نصب کردم
<faustisch> خوب؟
<soft2fire> آیا فرقی با 10.10 میکنه؟
<faustisch> مسلمه که فرق میکنه هستشون با هم فرق میکنه
<faustisch> نسخهٔ نرم‌افزارایی که روشه فرق میکنه
<faustisch> اگه ۹.۱۰ رو آپدیت کنی پایدارتر از ۱۰.۱۰ هست و این مطلب تا ۳-چهار ماه درسته
<faustisch> تا باگای ۱۰.۱۰ بر طرف بشه
<faustisch> من خودم ۱۰.۱۰ دارم
<soft2fire> آهان یعنی باگ داره؟
<faustisch> هستهٔ جدید به معنی پشتیبانی از تکنولوژی روز و سخت‌افزار جدید هم هست
<soft2fire> این که سخت افزار من رو شناخته
<soft2fire> حالا یه سوال
<faustisch> soft2fire, من که به باگی برنخوردم تا حالا، خیلی سریع‌تر از ۹.۱۰ میاد بالا
<faustisch> soft2fire, چه سخت‌افزاری رو نشناخته؟
<soft2fire> شب ها اینترنتم رایگانه شب حتما دانلود میکنم ازش خیلی راضیم هم سرعتش هم اینکه ‍ره نرم افزار از جمله یاهو مسنجره
<soft2fire> همهی سخت افزارو رو شناخته
<faustisch> آها، خوب
<soft2fire> حالا میمونه یه چیز
<soft2fire> من کارم طراحی صفحات وبه
<faustisch> جونم؟
<soft2fire> توش یه نرم افزار کار با ftp بود
<faustisch> filezilla
<soft2fire> اما من نرم افزاری می خوام واسه نوشتن کد و ادیتشون
<faustisch> آها
<soft2fire> مثل دریو ویور
<faustisch> من از NVU استفاده می‌کنم یا Kompozer
<faustisch> یه دونه دیگه هم هست صب کن بهت میگم
<soft2fire> کودوم در حد دریو ویوره
<soft2fire> ؟
<faustisch> هیچکدوم،
<soft2fire> آیا محیط کاریشون یکیه؟
<faustisch> دریم ویور رو میتونی با واین نصب کنی
<faustisch> wine
<faustisch> wine ro nasb kon
<faustisch> به احتمال زیاد بتونی دریم ویور رو تو لینوکس نصب کنی، من قبلاً فوتوشاپ نصب می‌کردم رو اوبونتو\
<soft2fire> آهان
<soft2fire> حالا
<faustisch> آها اسمش اینه:
<soft2fire> فایل زیلا کو؟
<faustisch> Bluefish Editor
<faustisch> filezilla ro bayad nadb koni, az tooye Software Center
<soft2fire> این اسم اون ادیتورست؟
<erfan> سلام دوستان برای اجرای .dat چه کنم
<faustisch> soft2fire, are
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<soft2fire> اینارو هم باید دانلود کنم؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, دستور بالا فایل‌زیلا رو نصب می‌کنه
<soft2fire> هم فایل زیلا و اون ادیتوره که فرمودین؟
<soft2fire> اینو کجا بدم؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get install filezilla bluefish
<faustisch> توی ترمینال
<soft2fire> میشه کو رو دوباره بدی؟
<faustisch> Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<soft2fire> باید دانلود شه یا داخلش هست؟
<soft2fire> بله ترمینال رو بلدم
<faustisch> soft2fire, nemidoonam
<faustisch> soft2fire, نه باید نصب بشه
<soft2fire> دستور رو درون txt میدی؟
<faustisch> ببین هر نرم‌افزاری رو که بخوای میتونی بری رو منوی Applications بعد Ubuntu Software Center رو اجرا کنی
<faustisch> بعد از توی سافتور سنتر برنامه‌هات رو جستجو کنی و نصب کنی
<erfan> اجرای .dat?
<faustisch> erfan, VLC
<erfan> ejra nemikone
<faustisch> erfan, age VCD bashe ba VLC
<faustisch> erfan, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<faustisch> soft2fire, "sudo apt-get install filezilla bluefish"
<soft2fire> من اونی که فرمودین رو ‍یدا نمیکنم
<soft2fire> manzooram ubunto soft centere
<erfan> mamnooon
<faustisch> soft2fire, وااااااااااا
<soft2fire> خب تازه کارم
<faustisch> soft2fire, روی Applications کلییک کن
<soft2fire> خب؟
<faustisch> اون زیره
<faustisch> پپایین پایین
<faustisch> دیدیش؟
<faustisch> سافتور سنتر
<soft2fire> نیست
<faustisch> اون پایین چیه؟
<faustisch> Add/Remove?
<faustisch> Install?
<maaa_> سلام. پس از نصب ویندوز، دیگر نمی توانم لینوکس اوبونتو 10.10 را اجرا کنمم. چه کنم؟
<soft2fire> add/remove application
<faustisch> soft2fire, همونه :)
<faustisch> maaa_, باید گراب رو از نو نصب کنی
<faustisch> maaa_, grub
<maaa_> چگونه؟
<faustisch> maaa_, grub, boot loader-e Linux hast
<faustisch> maaa_, Windows pakesh karde, ba grub ham windows dari ham Linux
<faustisch> maaa_, google.com/linux , search: "ubuntu reinstall grub" (bedoone ")
<maaa_> اگروب چی هست؟
<faustisch> maaa_, گراب بعد از بایوس کنترل سیستم رو به دست میگیره و سیستم عامل رو بارگزاری میکنه
<soft2fire> دوست عزیز از راهنمایی هات خیلی ممنونم
<faustisch> soft2fire, چاکریم داداش
<faustisch> soft2fire, age wine ro nasb koni mitooni barnamehaye windows ro ham ejra koni
<faustisch> soft2fire, hamoonja search kon wine
<soft2fire> نوکره دلتم خیلی مردی بازم مشکل داشتم مزاحمت میشم
<maaa_> حالا چه کنم؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, ;)
<faustisch> maaa_, سرچ کن
<maaa_> ممنون
<faustisch> maaa_, باید سی‌دی اوبونتو رو اجرا کنی و چند تا فرمان رو توی ترمینال اجرا کنی
<faustisch> maaa_, نترس پهلوون حلّــــــــــــــه
<faustisch> maaa_, http://www.google.com/linux
<maaa_> میتوانی مراحل را خط به خط بنویسی؟
<faustisch> maaa_, من باید حتماً یه مقاله به فارسی برای اینکار بنویسم
<faustisch> maaa_, خیلی سوال میشه
<faustisch> maaa_, شرمنده
<faustisch> maaa_, حضور ذهن ندارم
<maaa_> ممنون
<soft2fire> من باز اومدم
<soft2fire> سوال ب‍رسم؟
<soft2fire> آقا مهربونه کوشی؟
<soft2fire> کسی نیست جواب من رو بده؟
<soft2fire> من سوال ب‍رسم
<soft2fire> ؟
<ebraminio> soft2fire: beporsid :)
<soft2fire> اول این که من می خوام میز کار kde نصب کنم
<soft2fire> باید چی کار کنم؟
<mori64> این ارور یعنی چی ؟
<soft2fire> و همچنین چخ جوری از دکستا‍م عکس بگیرم؟
<mori64> Can not upgrade
<mori64> An upgrade from 'maverick' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<ebraminio> soft2fire: age ubuntu darid benazare man roosh kde nasb nakonid chon system beham mireze
<ebraminio> chand bar ke kde ro ubuntu nasb kardam beham rikht kollan
<ebraminio> amma
<ebraminio> ye baste hast
<ebraminio> kubuntu-desktop
<ebraminio> base nasb kde va hameye chizhaye kubuntu
<soft2fire> ذشغشی یخصدمخشی نخدشپ؟
<soft2fire> bayad download konam?
<ebraminio> tooye synaptic
<ebraminio> bayad nasb va download konid
<ebraminio> benazare man nemiarze
<mori64> این اروری که من گزاشتم کسی میدونه ؟
<mori64> Can not upgrade
<mori64> An upgrade from 'maverick' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<soft2fire> ien ke gofty kojast?
<soft2fire> man taze varedam
<soft2fire> vase nasbesh bayad chi kar konam?
<ebraminio> base screenshot tooye Application->Accessories->Take Screenshot
<ebraminio> fek konam oon tarafa bashe
<ebraminio> aha migam
<ebraminio> synaptic tooye System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager hast
<ebraminio> mori64: sharmande man chiz ziadi nemidonam
<Aref> mori64: این ارور رو کجا و چطور دارید؟
<faustisch> اسرین‌شات رو میتونی با دکمهٔ print screen بگیری
<Aref> mori64: با دستور چه جوابی می دهد؟
<mori64> sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<mori64> Aref: sudo do-release-upgrade?
<mori64> Aref: in dastor ro migi ?
<alpine> salam
<faustisch> mori64, این دستور از یک نسخهٔ اوبونتو به نسخهٔ بعدی آپگرید میکنه فقط بعدش این دستور رو بده:
<faustisch> sudo apt-get update
<faustisch> mori64, ببخشید قبلش باید بد
<faustisch> بدی
<faustisch> alpine, سلام
<faustisch> alpine, سلام همنورد
<alpine> agha Linux be Win miyarze ya na?
<mori64> faustisch: alan in erroe vase chie?
<bmoqimi> alpine: na baba
<alpine> jedi?
<mori64> faustisch: Can not upgrade
<mori64> An upgrade from 'maverick' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<mohsen> هی بچه ها! من چند تا مشکل با 10.10 دارم
<mohsen> مهمترینش اینکه وقتی سعی می کنم از مخزن نرم افزار ها چیزی رو دانلود کنم هیچ چیزی رو دریافت نمی کنه حتی یک بایت
<faustisch> alpine, حاجی بیا اینجا یه مقایسه کردم
<faustisch> alpine, http://lwn.azadrahkar.org/
<faustisch> alpine, اسم مقاله اینه: لینوکس ویندوز نیست
<faustisch> alpine, فارسیه
<faustisch> mori64, فک کنم مشکل اینه که لوسید قبل از ماوریکه
<Aref> mori64: یک چیزی که برای من عجیبه اینه که می‌خواد برگرده به نسخه قبلی اوبونتو
<mori64> faustisch: zire diplomesh chi mishe
<faustisch> faustisch, dari downgrade mikoni bejaye upgrade, kheili ajibe
<Aref> mori64: الان رو سیستم شما کدوم نسخه نسبه
<mori64> Aref: raftam to help 10.10 zade
<faustisch> mori64, میشه ماوریک
<mohsen> کسی هست کمک کنه؟ بعدشم سرعت نتم با فایرفاکس تو 10.10 خیلی پایین تر از ویندوز ب.ود
<faustisch> mori64, ماوریک نصبه
<faustisch> mohsen, با وایرلس وصل شدی؟
<mohsen> faustisch: نه ای دی اس ال 64 هست اما با کابل شبکه
<mohsen> بعدشم هیچ نرم افزاری از مخازن رو نمی تونم بگیرم faustisch
<faustisch> mohsen, این دستور رو اجرا کن تو ترمینال ببین چی میگه؟
<faustisch> mohsen, ping 4.2.2.4
<mori64> man upgrade nakardam faghat update karam
<mohsen> ببین سایت می تونم توش بالا بیارم البته الان تو ویندوزم ...و چون توی اوبونتو اینجارو هم نمی تونم باز کنم mori64
<mohsen> ببین سایت می تونم توش بالا بیارم البته الان تو ویندوزم ...و چون توی اوبونتو اینجارو هم نمی تونم باز کنم faustisch
<faustisch> mohsen, tooye ubuntu bezan: ping 4.2.2.4
<faustisch> mohsen, نمیدونم مشکلت چیه
<Aref> mori64: دقیق متوجه نشدم شما چطور ۱۰.۱۰ رو نصب کردید؟
<mohsen> اوکی می گردم ببینم چی میشه
<faustisch> mohsen, God speed
<Aref> mori64: آقا شما اول یک نگاهی به فایل مخازن بنداز source.list
<Aref> mori64:  ببین همه مخازن مربوط به ۱۰.۱۰ maverick هست یا نه
<faustisch> Aref, یه فایلی توی دبیان بود که اسم سیستم عاملت با ورژنش توش بود اون فایله کجاس؟ شاید کمکش کنه
<Aref> faustisch: یادم نمی‌یاد الان ولی فکر کنم که درست آپگرید نکرده؟
<Aref> faustisch: فکر کنم باید مخازن رو چک کنه و با دستور آپدیت کنه!
<mohsen> :(
<soft2fire> salam
<soft2fire> man baz umadam
<soft2fire> kasi hast man soal beporsam?
<soft2fire> doostan?
<Aref> نپرسید که بپرسم یا نه؟! بپرسید
<soft2fire> chashm
<faustisch> soft2fire, بگو
<soft2fire> az koja befahmam ke kart gerafickam ro shenakhte?
<mohsen> اقا من می خوام یه نرم افزار بگیرم الان نوشته waiting for jackey-backend to exit !
<mohsen> این یعنی چی؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, please do not ask to ask; just ask your questions right straight away\
<faustisch> soft2fire, رسم آی‌آرسی اینه که یه‌راست سوال رو میپرسیم بعد منتظر میمونیم یکی جواب بده، تکرار هم نمیکنیم
<faustisch> soft2fire, ;)
<soft2fire> از کجا بفهمم که اوبونتو کارت گرافیکم رو شناخته یا نه؟
<soft2fire> چشم من رسم شمارو نمیدونستم
<faustisch> soft2fire, lspci
<faustisch> soft2fire, lspci | less
<soft2fire> یعنی چی؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, بعد توش بگرد ببین اسم کارت گرافیکت هست یا نه البته لینوکس فقط اسم سازندهٔ چیپ‌سِت رو میگه و باهاش سر و کار داره؛ نه مارم کارتت
<faustisch> soft2fire, دستور خط فرمانه بالام‌جان باید تو ترمینال بزنیش
<mohsen> اقا من می خوام یه نرم افزار بگیرم الان نوشته waiting for jackey-backend to exit !
<mohsen> این یعنی چی؟
<faustisch> اون کاراکتر | رو به فارسی بهش میگن لوله
<faustisch> چون خروجی رو لوله میکنه/یا مثل لوله میده به برنامهٔ بعدی
<faustisch> بهش میگن لوله کشی یا piping
<soft2fire> اینجا اسم کلرت گرافیکم نیست
<faustisch> خروجیش رو اینجایی که میگم بذار بینم چیه
<faustisch> soft2fire, http://pastebin.com/
<faustisch> soft2fire, lspci > sakhtafzar.txt
<faustisch> soft2fire, بعد اون فایل سخت‌افزار رو باز کن، محتویاتش رو توی اون سایته بذار
<soft2fire> http://pastebin.com/mMuURxjQ
<faustisch> soft2fire, کامل نیومده، دستور آخری رو که گفتم بزن
<faustisch> soft2fire, کارت گرافیکیت چیه؟
<soft2fire> کودوم دستور؟
<soft2fire> nvidea
<faustisch>  soft2fire, http://pastebin.com/
<faustisch>  soft2fire, lspci > sakhtafzar.txt
<faustisch>  soft2fire, بعد اون فایل سخت‌افزار رو باز کن، محتویاتش رو توی اون سایته بذار
<faustisch> soft2fire, open sakhtafzar.txt and paste it to the pastebin
<faustisch> soft2fire, اینو هم نصب کن:
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<faustisch> دستور بالا رو توی ترمینال بزن تا نصبش کنه
<mohsen> jockey  backend :(
<faustisch> برنامهٔ hwinfo اطلاعات کامل سخت‌افزارت رو میده
<soft2fire> agha man ieno zadamo nasbid
<soft2fire> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<soft2fire> hala chi kar konam?
<soft2fire> kheyli pichide miharfi
<faustisch> mohsen, جاکی بکند همونیه که سخت‌افزار تملکی متفرقه نصب میکنه
<soft2fire> ieno bezanam too terminal?
<soft2fire> lspci > sakhtafzar.txt
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره دیگه
<soft2fire> vaaaa
<faustisch> soft2fire, حالا برو فایلشو وا کن
<faustisch> soft2fire, توی دایرکتوری خانگیته
<soft2fire> kojast ke baz konam?
<faustisch> soft2fire, /home/userid
<mohsen> faustisch:  دقیقا فهمیدم چی گفتی :دیییی   ولی راه حلش رو پیدا کردم مرسی
<faustisch> mohsen, مشکل چی بود؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, /home/mammad
<faustisch> soft2fire, /home/kambiz
<mohsen> با این دستور جاکی رو پیدا کردم
<mohsen> ps -e | grep jockey
<mohsen> بعد کشتمش
<faustisch> mohsen, ایول
<soft2fire> eyvalla shod
<soft2fire> hala matne oono bedam be shoma?
<faustisch> soft2fire, حالا بازش کن و متنشو بذار توی پِیست‌بین
<faustisch> soft2fire, are bezaresh too pastebin
<soft2fire> befarma
<soft2fire> http://pastebin.com/9WXv6TvG
<mohsen> faustisch:  آقا یه کوچولو دیگه مزاحم میشم میرم -- این بریدگی حرفها  مثل پ و ک  رو چجوری حل کنم؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, #
<faustisch> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<faustisch> soft2fire, شناختتش
<soft2fire> agha mer30
<faustisch> mohsen, بریدگی توی وب؟
<soft2fire> wineam nasbidam dige halle
<faustisch> soft2fire, خواهش میکنم
<mohsen> آره تو فایرفاکس faustisch
<faustisch> mohsen, msttcorefonts ro benasb
<faustisch> mohsen, beza bebinam esmesh chi bood alan migam
<mohsen> باوشه faustisch
<faustisch> mohsen,  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<soft2fire> خب حالا چه جوری یه فایل رو هیدن کنم یا از هیدن در بیارم؟
<faustisch> mohsen, اینارم بنصب:
<faustisch> mohsen, sudo apt-get install ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi
<faustisch> soft2fire, توی لینوکس فایل هیدن نداریم دات فایل داریم، اول فایل که یه نقطه بذاری هیدن میش
<mohsen> faustisch:  گویا چون کروم داره دانلود میشه نمی تونه چیز دیگه بگیره اگه کروم رو کنسل کنم هر چی تا حالا دان کرده می پره؟ یا مثل ورژن های قبلی باقی می مونه
<faustisch> soft2fire, baraye inkar: mv esmefile.txt .esmefile.txt
<soft2fire> بعد چه جوری در بیارم از هیدن؟
<faustisch> mohsen, اگه توی ترمینال هستی و داره دانلود میکنه، اشکالی نداره ولی اگه در حال نصب باشه بستهٔ نرم‌افزاریت به فنا میره و باید از نو نصبش کنی
<faustisch> mohsen, موقع نصب دستش نزن بذار کارشو بکنه
<mohsen> faustisch:  نه تو بسته نرم افزاریه
<Aref> soft2fire: اگه اول اسم یک فایل نقطه باشه هیدن می‌شه
<mohsen> باشه پس کد هارو که گفتی سیو می کنم تا بعد اون
<faustisch> soft2fire, نقطهٔ اول اسم فایل رو برداری از هیدن در میاد برای دیدن فایلای هیدن باید توی مدیر فایلت بزنی:
<soft2fire> بعد این که هیدن شد چه جوری در بیارم از هیدن؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, Ctrl+H
<faustisch> soft2fire, ya age too terminali, baraye didanesh: "ls -a" ya "ls -al"
<faustisch> mohsen, 3 ta bastas: ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi msttcorefonts
<mohsen> faustisch: مرسی اول همه سودو میزنم میگیرم بعد کروم
<faustisch> soft2fire, .filename ro bokoni filename (yano noghteye avvalesh ro bardari) az hidden dar miad
<faustisch> mohsen, ;)
<mohsen> امیدوارم مشکل دیگه پیش نیاد گویا اینجا درگیری فایرفاکس کمتره--امیدوارم با نصب فلش پلیر مثه نسخحه های قبل نشه
<faustisch> mohsen, برای نصب فلش این متا-بسته رو نصب کن:
<faustisch> mohsen, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<faustisch> mohsen, این بهت جاوا و دیگر مخلفات رو هم میده
<faustisch> mohsen, من باهاش یوتیوب و بی‌بی‌سی میبینم باگ نداره
<faustisch> mohsen, کدوم ورژن اوبونتو رو داری ؟
<mohsen> faustisch:  مرسی امیدوارم نداشته باشه تا هر روز و هر روز به محبوبیتش اضافه شه
<mohsen> من الان ۱۰٫۱۰
<faustisch> mohsen, من از ۹٫۱۰ تا ۱۰٫۱۰ مشکلی با فلش نداشتم
<mohsen> همین امروز از سایت اوبونتو دانلود کردم
<mohsen> من از ۸٫۰۴تا ۹٫۰۴ نصب کرده بودم
<faustisch> mohsen, ولی حتماً سیستمت رو با این دستورا آپدیت کن:
<faustisch> sudo apt-get update
<mohsen> آخه اون دو تارو خود اوبونتو فرستاده بود ایران برام
<faustisch> sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install recommends
<faustisch> mohsen, دمشون گرم
<mohsen> آره همیشه آپدیتام کامله
<faustisch> mohsen, این سایتم مجانی میفرستتش:
<mohsen> ؟
<faustisch> mohsen, http://www.lpir.org/
<faustisch> mohsen, فناوران آنیسا
<mohsen> ایرانین؟
<faustisch> mohsen, آره من ۴ تا مدرک لینوکسمو از اینجا گرفتم
<faustisch> mohsen, دفترشون سعادت آباده (تهران)
<mohsen> فرصت بشه حتما تو کلاساشون شرکت می کنم
<faustisch> mohsen, یارو استاده لینوکسو روووفیده
<faustisch> mohsen, خیلی کارشون خوبه
<soft2fire> دوستان یه سوال دیگه من اوبونتو 9.10 رو نصبیدم کلی برنامه روش نصب بود اگه نسخه 10.10 که حجمش فقط 700 مگابایته رو دانلود کنم همه اینارو داره؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره
<soft2fire> بعدش من می خوام آهنگ دالند کنم ولی وقتی رو لینکش کلیک میکنم شروع میکنه به خوندنش
<faustisch> soft2fire, اکثرشو داره تعداد خیلی کمی هم با معادلای بهترش جایگزین شدن مثل اسکنر
<soft2fire> چی کار کنم دانلود شه؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, کلیک راست <
<soft2fire> آخه همه این برنامه ها تو 700 مگابایت جا شده؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, right click > save target as
<mohsen> soft2fire:  اکسترا هارو نداره مثل فلش و اینا رو باید دوباره دان کنی
<faustisch> soft2fire, مگه اوبونتوی خودت دی‌وی‌دیه؟ اونم سی‌دیه دیگه
<soft2fire> نه ماله من dvd
 * WhiteCrow1 baro bax salam
<faustisch> soft2fire, آها، نه در اون صورت همش رو نداره ولی اگه اینترنت سریع داری میتونی همش رو خودت دانلود کنی
<soft2fire> دارم ولی ترافیک ندارم
<soft2fire> اونجا dvd نداره دانلود کنم؟
<soft2fire> شب هام رابگانه
<faustisch> soft2fire, خود اوبونتو باید بفرسته دم در خونت
<soft2fire> سرعتم 512 ه شبی 1.2 گیگابایت دانلود میکنم
<faustisch> soft2fire, برو تو سایتش بچرخ قبلاً که میفرستادن به ایرام
<faustisch> soft2fire, به ایران
<soft2fire> رایگان؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره
<mohsen> soft2fire: خوب از سایتش دانلود کن دی وی دو رو
<soft2fire> واقعا؟
<mohsen> از خود سایت اوبونتو دی وی دی رو بگیر
<soft2fire> با ‍ست؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره باااا
<soft2fire> بابا دمشون گرم
<soft2fire> میشه لینک بدید؟
<mohsen> soft2fire:  جدیدا کمتر می رسن ارسال کنن من برا خودم دو بار اومد اما برام دوستام درخواست دادم نرسید
<faustisch> برو خودت بگرد تنبل مگه انگلیسی بلد نیستی :)
<soft2fire> نه بلت نصطم
<soft2fire> فارصیشم بلط نصطم
<mohsen>  GET FREE UBUNTU بزن میاد soft2fire
<soft2fire> تا حالا همه نیازاتم رو برطرف کرده با این حساب یه سوال بد می ‍رسم
<faustisch> آقا یه سوال من دارم سیستم عامل خودم رو از روی اوبونتو میسازم، chroot کردم و سیستم رو آپدیت کردم ولی هسته (کرنل) آپدیت نمیشه چون fstab فایل iso خالیه
<faustisch> چیکار کنم؟
<soft2fire> ویندوز بهتره یا اوبونتو؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, یه مقاله ترجمه کردم به اسم لینوکس ویندوز نیست
<faustisch> soft2fire, بخونش
<soft2fire> خوندم
<faustisch> soft2fire, جوابت رو میگیری
<faustisch> soft2fire, http://lwn.azadrahkar.org/
<soft2fire> ولی نفهمیدم خوب دونستیش یا بد
<nkh> سلام
<soft2fire> خوندمش نظر شخصی شما رو می ‍رسم
<soft2fire> ویندوز رو ترجیح میدی یا این؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, مسئله برای من کنترل کامل از بیخ و بن روی سیستم عاملی پایدار و امنه
<faustisch> soft2fire, رو ویندوز چنین امکانی ندارم
<nkh> من binutils رو ریموو کردم ، جی سی سی و اینام پرید ! از کجا بفهمم دقیقا چیا پریده ؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, لپ‌تاپ مامانم زرت و زرت هک میشد و ویروس و هرزافزار و بدافزار میگرفت
<faustisch> soft2fire, دهنم سرویس شده بود، واسش اوبونتو ریختم مشکل حل شد
<soft2fire> چیز مهمی که چشمم رو گرفت سرعت این سیستم عامل بود که خیلی بالا بود
<soft2fire> از اون بابات امنیتم که واقعا عالی بود
<soft2fire> البته به کمک شما دوستان
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره خیلی سبک و سریعه برای پخش صدا و دی‌وی‌دی و فیلمم اگه خواستی رات میندازم
<soft2fire> تونستم تا همینجام بیارمش
<soft2fire> من اجرا کردم
<faustisch> soft2fire, ایول
<soft2fire> چیو رام بندازی
<soft2fire> رو آهنگا کلیک میکنم میخونه
<soft2fire> دیویدی و ... میخونه
<soft2fire> نیباید بخونه؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, جدی؟ نسخهٔ سی‌دیش نمیخونه
<nkh> ‏‫ ‫من binutils رو ریموو کردم ، جی سی سی و اینام پرید ! از کجا بفهمم دقیقا چیا پریده ؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, باید خودت نصب کنی
<faustisch> nkh, من میگم توی این سایت سوالت رو بپرسی بهتر جواب میگیری:
<faustisch> nkh, http://www.linuxquestions.org/
<soft2fire> نه این همه چی نصب داشت وینه رو هم داشت الان دریو ویور هم نصبه خیلی باحاله
<faustisch> soft2fire, DreamWeaver?
<faustisch> soft2fire, نصب شد؟
<nkh> faustisch: :D Dooste Aziz Vasate compile e Kernel in etefagh oftade alan dastam bande Ke Umadam IRC az bache ha miporsam Age na Ke Shayad 100 ja dige Ham mishe porsid ! :D ;)
<soft2fire> من جز دریو ویور هیچی نصب نکردم یا هو مسنجر خودشم دارم می چتم
<soft2fire> بله نصب شد
<soft2fire> کارم کرد
<soft2fire> بدون هیچ مشکلی
<soft2fire> روی ستا‍ش کلیک کردم وینه بالا اومد و نصب شد
<faustisch> soft2fire, «به قول طرف «ایوالله انفسکم
<soft2fire> صبر کن باز اجراش کنم
<soft2fire> شک کردم یه لحظه
<nkh> Bersam: PING ! Bia Ooon Taraf Bebinim in Che Raahi dare !!! Kam Kam daram mifahmam Migan Ubuntu be dard nemikhoe Chi Migan ! Vaghean Aberoo Linux ro Borde ! :D
<soft2fire> آره بابا
<soft2fire> مشکلی نست
<soft2fire> اجرا میشه
<soft2fire> فقط یه مشکل
<soft2fire> اونم حروف ‍ نخوندنی
<soft2fire> چی کار کنم کی بوردم p بنویسه؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, من اینا رو همیشه نصب می‌کنم:
<faustisch> soft2fire, http://pastebin.com/nCndqw0d
<faustisch> faustisch, hatta 3dsmax ham dare
<faustisch> faustisch, (blender)
<mohsen> soft2fire:  M RO BEZAN P MINVISE
<faustisch> soft2fire, p-e farsi?
<faustisch> mohsen, این استاندارد صنعتی ایرانه
<faustisch> mohsen, که به سفارش موسسهٔ استاندارد ایران و اتحادیه انفورماتیک طراحی شده و مایکروسافت به تخمش حساب کرده
<mohsen> faustisch:  اره لابد
<faustisch> mohsen, کیبورد استاندارد ایران همینه
<mohsen> مایکروسافت که ولش کن حیف بیل آدم خیریه و گرنه یه چیز می گفتم :دی faustisch
<faustisch> mohsen, :D
<nixoeen> faustisch: inja log mishe, lotfan ziad dar morede t.... o ina sohbat nakon :)
<faustisch> nixoeen, منظورم به تخم مرغش بود
<nkh> !
<faustisch> soft2fire, کیبورد استاندارد صنعتی ایران همینه
 * nkh Ba'de chand vaght Harfe Zesht did too IRC ! ;)
<mohsen> faustisch: گویا یه مشکل دیگم حل شده--قبلا همزمان با دانلود کاری نمی تونستم بکنم همه اینترنت رو می کشید اما الان خیلی بهتر شده
<faustisch> mohsen, glad hear to hear that, mate
<faustisch> s/hear//
<Aref> nkh: با این دستور وابستگی‌های برنامه رو پیدا کنید aptitude show binutils
<Aref> nkh: برخی برنامه‌ها هم با اون پیوند دارند با این دستور ببینید sudo aptitude why binutils
<nkh> Aref: ببینید من باید برنامه هایی که دپندنسی شون این بوده رو پیدا کنم نه دپ های اینو!
<Aref> nkh: فکر کنم دومی جواب‌تون باشه
<nkh> Aref: دیدم الان تو اونم جی سی سی و اینا نبود
<faustisch> nkh, dari embedded-bazi mikoni?
<nkh> Aref: اصلا آخه منطقی نیست وقتی پکیج رو purge میکنی بره مثلا gcc رو هم حذف کنه !
<nkh> faustisch: نه هنوز ! :دی
<nixoeen> nkh: chera, manteghi e
<nixoeen> nkh: un gcc ham be un package niaz dashte !
<nixoeen> nkh: va vaghti purge mikoni mikhay hameye chizaye marboot be unam paak beshe dige
<Aref> nkh: چرا اینها که هستlibgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 که همه مربوط به gcc , g++ است
<Aref> nkh: sudo aptitude why binutils
<nkh> Aref: uhummm .... rast migin :-? pas nvidia-current che rabty dashte in vasat ke paak shode ?:-/
<nkh> nixoeen: uhum , tnx
<Aref> nkh: شرمنده من دقیقا اون پکیج رو ندارم که وابستگی‌اش رو نگاه کنم
<nkh> Aref: Albate male man daghighan ino nemide faghat libc6 mide :-/ be har hal
<Aref> nkh: همون تموم کار رو دوش همین libc6 ناقابل است
<nkh> Aref: Ekhtyar darin doshmanetoon sharmande  ! Haala hal shod pas , bebinam remove ke dige in karo nemikone ?
<nkh> Aref: Are ! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: chera, remove ham inkaro mikone!
<nkh> Aref: ow midooni man moshkelam ine ke vaghty purge mikardam negaah nakardam bebinam mige chia ro mikham remove konam :|
<nkh> Aref: Haash taghsire in debian base boodaneshe MakhAre :|
<nixoeen> nkh: shoma moshkelet ine ke chizio ke nabayad paak mikardi paak kardi, rabti be debian based budan ya nabudanesh nadare
<nkh> Aref: Bayad version e binutils ro avaz mikardam nemizasht kernel ro compile konam , be hich seraty hm mostaghim nashod akhar majboor shodam remove konam az aval begiram
<Aref> nkh: نه دوست من حوصله کم شما کار دستت داد
<nkh> Aref: Na khob alan age Gentoo bood emerge mizasht 2 ta version kenare ham nasb konam hal o roozam in nabood :|
<Aref> nkh: تو این سیستم حساس هر دستوری رو باید حساب شده داد
<nkh> nixoeen: BalaEe ke ba Aref Zadam ro Ba Shoma Boodam Sorry ! :D
<Aref> nkh: خود من تا حالا چند بار بخاطر امتحان کردن یک دستور (البته‌بدون فکر) سیستم رو به باد دادم
<nkh> Aref: Bale 100% ! Vali vaghean bazi vaghta dige adam mokhesh kam miare mikhad mast mali kone bere ! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: khob too debian ham raah dare ;)
<nkh> nixoeen: ! how?
<Aref> nixoeen: والبته شاید راه‌هاش بهتر از جنتو باشه
<nkh> nixoeen: albate man debian base ro goftam ha , man alan ubuntu am
<nkh> Aref: Age bashe ke Khob 100% ! hamin FesGheLi Vase man Nesbat be oona BehesHte ! :D hatman age rah dashte bashe behtaresho dare ;)
<nixoeen> nkh: farghi nemikone. Ye rahesh ine ke package ro taghir bedi, va dependecy ya harchizisho ke mikhay dobare taghir bedi o nasb koni
<nixoeen> nkh: vali age faghat moshkel library hast, ke mituni chand ta library ham baham nasb koni
<nixoeen> nkh: vali 2 ta bin-utils bekhay dashte bashi ke ba ham conflict daran, file hashun roo ham overwrite mishe !
<nkh> nixoeen: yani package ro begiram va konam esmesho avaz konam o dep hasho o pack konam dobare benasbam ?! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: akhe kollan chizi ke mikhay eshtebahe ! daghighan mikhay chikar koni ?
<nkh> nixoeen: Khob man moshkelam hamin bood ke bi hoselegi kardam purge esh kardam dige ! :-"
<nkh> nixoeen: roo in ubuntu e ....(!) mikham kernel copile konam , nemishod , fahmidam moshkel az ye sery dependency ha bood ke sare raahm nemidoonam chi mikhastam nasb konam khordam be in moshkel ke migoft binutils e folan version mikham ama in nasbe
<nixoeen> nkh: build-essential ro nasb karde budi ?
<nkh> nixoeen: are
<nkh> nixoeen: Alan maslan niga , oon rooz harchi sudo apt-get build-dep linux mizadam chert tahvilam midad ama alan Fahmid o dare DL mikone ! :-??
<nixoeen> nkh: khob dige kernel ke dependecy e digeyi lazem nadare !
<nkh> nixoeen: De khob hamin dige ! Albate nafahmidam chera injoori mishe , moghe compile error mide ha ! Yani menuconfig miad o in khodesh yani moshkel az dependancy ha nabood ama ehtemalan config ha ye chizi niiaz dashtan vase compile , ke oonam nafahmidam chera hamchin mishe chon ba khode oldconfig ham compile nashod :-??
<faustisch> چجوری این دستور رو واگردانی (undo) کنم؟
<faustisch> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:7070
<faustisch> ریست کنم درس میشه؟
<faustisch> البته مشکلی پیش نیومده
<faustisch> فایل کانفیگ این دستور کجاس؟
<nixoeen> nkh: khob moshkeli too compile e kernel bude alaki gir dadi be package haye dige
<nixoeen> faustisch: vagardani yani chi ?!
<faustisch> nixoeen, undo
<faustisch> nixoeen, بشه مثل اولش
<nixoeen> faustisch: yani chi undo konam ?!
<nixoeen> faustisch: aha
<nkh> nixoeen: Akhe che moshkeli masalan ?! be hich natije Ee naresidam alan nazdike 4-5 rooze !
<nixoeen> faustisch: sudo iptables -t nat --flush
<nixoeen> nkh: log e error hayi ke midad ro bedi migam moshkel chi bude :)
<faustisch> nixoeen, lotfan baraye iptables o nat manba' moarrefi konid.
<nixoeen> faustisch: Google
<faustisch> nixoeen, کتابی چیزی سراغ ندارین/
<faustisch> ؟
<nixoeen> faustisch: iptables chizi nadare ke ketab bekhad. Man Page esh kafie
<faustisch> nixoeen, مرسی
<nixoeen> faustisch: khahesh
<nkh> nixoeen: Yah Yah Yah ! Akharin log ke daram ine ke be dard nemikhore baghyash o pak kardam :D http://nkhdiscovery.persiangig.com/log
<Aref> faustisch: $ man iptables
<faustisch> Aref, thank you
<mahdavi> سلام به همه دوستان
<nixoeen> nkh: khob bedune log ke nemitunam hads bezanam moshkel chi bude !
<faustisch> یـــــــــافتم: Linux iptables Pocket Reference
<faustisch> مرجع جیبی iptables لینوکس
<nkh> nixoeen: oon rooz ba novid ham (erghezi) kolli besh var raftim natije naresidim ! albate yadam nist log am ro oon did ya the-light ... be har hal bashe alan ke daram gcc ina nasb mikonam age nashod baz mzahemet misham , Ba Log ;)
<nixoeen> nkh: ok :)
<nixoeen> nkh: hala chera aslan mikhay kernel ro compile koni?
<nkh> nixoeen: :D alan dige oon  moshkela ro nadaram ! alan ke negah mikonam mibinam oon moghe moshkel sare binutils-dev boode , alan dige oon moshkkelo nadaram , bezaram comiple she bebinam chi mishe !
<nkh> nixoeen: in kernele khodesh vaghean roo systemam daghoon miad , badesham in yaroo patch e galbrait ro mikhastam test konam ! :D
<nixoeen> nkh: kernele khodesh ke khoobe, va man moshkeli nadashtam bahash
<nixoeen> nkh: vali inke mikhay patch e khassi ro test koni ghaziash fargh mikone
<nkh> nixoeen: az tarafi ham darim ba doostam roo arm kar mikonim , goftim yad begirim vase oonam ba'd compile konim bebinim che joorie ! sare forsat ba fpga ye 8086 ham Amade kardim mikhaym az scratch bebandim biaim bala roosh linux nasb konim , ba ye memory e 512 :D
<faustisch> شیطونه میگه کرنل رو واسه پردازشگر اتم کامپایل کنم ببینیم این نت‌بوکه سریع‌تر میشه یا نه
<nkh> faustisch: Age ubuntu dary bikhial sho ! :D
<faustisch> کرنل ۹٫۱۰ که امکان بهینه‌سازی برای اتم نداشت امیدوارم ۱۰٫۱۰ داشته باشه
<nkh> faustisch: kernel e oon chand bood ? man alan inam ke mikham compile konam 2.3.36.1 e
<nixoeen> faustisch: Ubuntu khob khodesh noskheye Netbook dare
<faustisch> nixoeen, آره ولی واسه اتم کامپایل نشده
<faustisch> nixoeen, i386-e.
<nixoeen> faustisch: pas ehtemalan tafavote chandani nemikone, vagar na bara Atom compile esh mikardan ;)
<faustisch> nixoeen, tooye kernele CentOS (versionesh yadam nis) mishe vase atom optimize kard
<faustisch> nixoeen, آره یحتمل همینطوره ولی سیستم آپدیت بشه یه سعیی میکنم
<nixoeen> faustisch: mohem ine ke natije chi bashe. Momekene instability dashte bashe, ya inke tafavoti nakone, etc.
<nixoeen> faustisch: vagar na ehtemale kheyli ziad una ham inkaro mikardan
<faustisch> nixoeen, hmm.. i see
<nkh> faustisch: in kernel e centOs ya oon ya in ke migin yani khode source kernele centOs ro masalan gerftin ya khode kernel ro migin ?
<faustisch> nixoeen, شاید دلیلش اینه که همهٔ لپ‌تاپای سایز نـِـت‌بوک اتم نیستن
<faustisch> nixoeen, واسه همین واسه اتم کامپایل نشده
<nixoeen> faustisch: vala man ke har chi didam Atom bude
<faustisch> nkh, کرنلش رو که گرافیکی کانفیگ کنی همونجا میشه پردازشگر اتم رو انتخاب کرد
<nixoeen> faustisch: kollan age nakhad Atom bashe barashun geruntar tamoom mishe, va sakht tare
<faustisch> nkh, سورس کرنل
<faustisch> nixoeen, good point
<nkh> faustisch: ahan ok , hamoon kernel e khodemoon ;)
<faustisch> nkh, chroot kardam be .iso ye ubuntu 9.10 apt-get dist-upgrade hame chi ro compile mikone gheyr az initrd o kernel, mige fstab khalie
<faustisch> nkh, چیکار کنم؟
<faustisch> ببخشید ۱۰٫۱۰
<faustisch> s/compile/upgrade
<nkh> faustisch: :D eyval che kare bahali ! :D ta hala nakardam nemidoonam :)
<faustisch> همه چی آپگرید میشه غیر از initrd
<faustisch> کف کردم به موال
<faustisch> به مولا
<nkh> faustisch: mige fstab khalie yani chi ? miofte to (initramfs)
<faustisch> nkh, are vali mesle inke mikhad root (/) ro peyda kone, az fstab komak migire
<faustisch> nkh, موندم چیکار باس کرد
<nkh> faustisch: mige cant find root filesystem ?
<faustisch> nkh, ye soal, initrd.img ro chejoori tabdil konam be initrd.gz ya initrd.lz?
<nkh> faustisch: :-??
<faustisch> nkh, پیغام‌های اِرورش اینجاس:
<faustisch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10174118#post10174118
<faustisch> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<faustisch> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic.postinst line 1010.
<faustisch> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic (--configure):
<nkh> faustisch: yadame ye bar ghablan ye jaee ye hamchin chizi dide boodam initrd ro az ye chi mikhast be ye chi tabdil kone ama yadam nnemiad daghighan az chi be chi bood ! :D
<faustisch> hmmm
<faustisch> nkh, albate kernel alan berooz shode
<faustisch> nkh, vali .iso boot nemishe
<faustisch> nkh, initrd.lz nadare
<soft2fire> salam man mikham kollan ubuntoro ubdate konam
<soft2fire> chi kar konam?
<nkh> faustisch: nmifahmam , bezar ino bezaram compile she biam ghadam be ghadam berim beinam chejoori in karo mikoni manam ye chizi ad begiram ;)
<soft2fire> bebakhshid ke raftam netam moshkel dasht
<faustisch> nkh, ایول، مرسی
<faustisch> nkh, خیلی ساده‌س
<nkh> Aref: in Avale localyesconfig ke mige driver e nvidia o ina ro peyda nemikonam moshkeli nadare ?! :-/
<soft2fire> khob vase shoma sadast
<soft2fire> too terminal chizi benevisam?
<soft2fire> داداشه گلم
<soft2fire> من هم تو تای‍ فارسی مشکل دارم
<soft2fire> cjon p nadare
<soft2fire>  و همچنین تو آبدیت
<soft2fire> چی بزنم که آبدیت شه؟
<nkh> faustisch: سادس رو با شما نبود برادر من ! ;)
<nkh> faustisch: e sorry ba u naboodam ! :D
<nkh> ‏soft2fire: ‫سادس رو با شما نبود برادر من ! ;)
<Aref> soft2fire: sudo apt-get update
<nkh> soft2fire: sudo apt-get update
<nkh> e
<nkh> :D
<faustisch> soft2fire, مشکل تایپ فارسیت چیه؟ توی یونیکس مشکل تایپ فارسی بعیده
<Aref> soft2fire: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aref> soft2fire: این رو هم بعدش بزن!
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<soft2fire> nemitunam p benevisam
<soft2fire> belakhare kudum aref jan?
<soft2fire> alan ieno zadam
<faustisch> soft2fire, m = Ù¾
<soft2fire> sudo apt-get update
<soft2fire> dare mishe
<soft2fire> ‍
<soft2fire> ‍
<soft2fire> khob male man neminevise
<faustisch> soft2fire, در استاندارد صنعتی ایران m=پ
<Aref> soft2fire: sudo apt-get update مخازن رو به روز می‌کنه
<soft2fire> taze jh ham neminevise
<faustisch> soft2fire, ژ = Shift+C
<soft2fire> eyvalla
<Aref> soft2fire: sudo apt-get upgrade برنامه‌هایی که نیاز داره رو آپدیت می‌کنه
<soft2fire> mersi p ham nevesht
<faustisch> soft2fire, این یه فارسی نویس آنلاینه که بر اساس برنامهٔ بهداد اسفهبد نوشتم و عکس کل صفحه‌کلید استاندارد رو داره
<faustisch> soft2fire, pakoob.com/farsi
<faustisch> soft2fire, http://www.pakoob.com/farsi
<soft2fire> ham ieno?
<soft2fire>  sudo apt-get ubdate
<Aref> soft2fire: soft2fire, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install-recommends همه رو با هم انجام میده
<soft2fire> ?
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<soft2fire> irad nadare cansel konam?
<soft2fire> cancel
<soft2fire> dir goftyman alan avali ro zadam
<faustisch> soft2fire, چرا ایراد داره
<faustisch> soft2fire, اگه در مرحلهٔ نصب باشه سیستمت به فنا میره
<faustisch> soft2fire, و باید آخرین بستهٔ نرم‌افزاری رو از نو نصب کنی
<soft2fire> ay baba
<soft2fire> man alan ieno zadam
<soft2fire>  sudo apt-get update
<faustisch> soft2fire, اگه در مرحلهٔ دانلوده میتونی کنسل کنی
<faustisch> soft2fire, Ctrl+C
<faustisch> soft2fire, اشکال نداره بذار کارشو بکنه
<soft2fire> az koja bedunam too che marhaleyie
<faustisch> بعدش اینو بزن:
<faustisch> کارش که تموم شد:
<faustisch> sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<soft2fire> badesh dige niazi nist 10.10 dl konam?
<faustisch> soft2fire, چرا لازمه
<faustisch> soft2fire, این دستور فقط برنامه‌های نسخهٔ اوبونتویی رو که داری آپدیت میکنه
<faustisch> برای آپگرید به ۱۰٫۰۴ باید بزنی:
<faustisch> sudo do-release upgrade
<faustisch> و وقتی به ۱۰٫۰۴ آپگرید شد دوباره بزنی
<faustisch> sudo do-release-upgrade
<faustisch> این کار خیلی وقت‌گیره و بهتره سی‌دی جدید رو دانلود کنی
<soft2fire> barnamehayi ke roosh nasbidam ke chizi nemishe?
<faustisch> soft2fire, با نصب سی‌دی جدید پاک میشه ولی با دستوری که گفتم چیزیش نمیشه
<nkh1> nixoeen: migama man vase in ke dama cpu kheili nare bala process e compile ro cpulimit mikonam , in ke eshkali ijd nemikone ? :-/
<faustisch> soft2fire, و آخرین نسخهٔ برنامه‌هایی که داری دوباره نصب میشن یعنی آپگرید میشن
<soft2fire> hala 9.10 ba 10.04 kheyli fargh dare?
<nixoeen> nkh1: ghae'datan nabayad moshkeli ijad kone
<faustisch> اگه ۹٫۱۰ کارت رو راه میندازه، من میگم دستش نزن
<nkh1> nixoeen: ok tnQ
<nixoeen> nkh1: man basham bejash ye Fan bara Laptop am mikharam, mizanam ba akharin ghodrat karesho bokone !
<nixoeen> nkh1: Adam pool dade az ghodrat estefade kone dige ...
<nkh1> nixoeen: Manam Cool Pad daram ama tasir nadare akhe ... ta 93 ina mire bala :-"
<soft2fire> felan ke rah endakhte mikham bedunam tafavoteshun chie
<nixoeen> nkh1: khob ye ghavitaresho bekhar pas :) Ini ke man daram 2 ta Fan dare, va khoob kar mikone
<faustisch> soft2fire, تفاوت چندانی نداره، غیر از تـِـم رابط کاربریش و نسخهٔ نرم‌افزاراش که به‌روز شدن
<faustisch> soft2fire, و نسخهٔ هسته (کـِـرنـِـل) که ماژولاش از سخت‌افزارای بیشتری پشتیبانی میکنن
<soft2fire> khob oonaram alan be ooz mikonam
<nkh1> nixoeen: na in 3 fann e !! moshkel az memari e laptope ! :D
<nixoeen> nkh1: laptopet chie ?
<soft2fire> chera speedeshienghadr zaiefe too terminal umade roo 28 kb bar sanie
<faustisch> soft2fire, اونا وقتی هم که به روز بشن ممکنه همون نسخه‌ای نباشن که توی ۱۰٫۰۴ یا ۱۰٫۱۰ هست
<nkh1> nixoeen: Bande khoda Age chize dige eee bood ke iterkid , in SUZUKI e :D Hame jash Amalan baaze az hame JAash mese SeSHooAr Baad e Daagh mide BIroon :D
<faustisch> soft2fire, نصب اوبونتو خیلی خوشگل و راحته میتونی از نو ۱۰٫۱۰ رو نصب کنی و کلی هم چیز یاد بگیری
<faustisch> soft2fire, ولی اگه اینجوری کار و زندگیت لنگ میمونه بهتره ۹٫۱۰ رو دستش نزنی
<nkh1> nixoeen: Ye Bar ta 97 degree ham raftam bala , Sare Panke Ro kham Kardam ziresh KooLlan Alave ba CoolPad , cpu'm taghriban dast dovom shod ba oon harekat :D
<soft2fire> akhe age 10.10 be nasbam ien hame barname ke roo ien nasbe oonja nist
<soft2fire> به برنامههای روش نیازدارم
<faustisch> nkh1, من لپ‌تاپ قدیمیم رو پریروز سوزوندم، فنش خراب بود، زیرش و روش نایلون یخ گذاشتم سه ساعت کار کرد ولی نایلون بالاییه سوراخ شد همهٔ آبا زیخت توش
<soft2fire> اگه نسخه دی وی دی هست که حتمت دانلود میکنم
<soft2fire> اما تو سایت نسخه سی دی داره
<soft2fire> میگم که
<nkh1> nixoeen: u ta chand daraje miri baala ba coolpad ? man amalan bood o naboodesh too in dama ke sensor vasam mizane farghi nadare !
<faustisch> soft2fire, مومن تو مگه از اون همه برنامه استفاده میکنی؟
<nkh1> faustisch: :))))))
<faustisch> nkh1, در حالت عادی ۵ دقیقه هم روشن نمیموند
<faustisch> nkh1, :[
<soft2fire> از 10 ٪ آره
<soft2fire> میل باکس
<nixoeen> nkh1: negah nakardam valla. Jadidan ham ba Laptop nistam aksaran
<soft2fire> ام اس ان
<nkh> nixoeen: ok ...
<soft2fire> یاهو
<soft2fire> بلاندر
<nkh> nixoeen: bayad bedam ye system e toop bekharam  , havase quad o core i 7 o ina kardam :D
<soft2fire>  و ۳ نا که با وینهنصبیدم روش
<soft2fire> و ۳ تا که با وینه نصبیدو روش
<faustisch> soft2fire, خوب عزیز اینا رو میتونی دوباره نصب کنی
<soft2fire> خب آقا من با این کد آبدیت کردم تموم شد حالا چی؟
<soft2fire> اف تی ‍ی
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<soft2fire> sudo apt-get update
<faustisch> soft2fire, update tamook shod?
<faustisch> soft2fire, ok
<nixoeen> nkh: man ye i7 2.8 daram, raziam
<faustisch> soft2fire, sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<soft2fire> بله
<soft2fire> sudo apt-get update
<nixoeen> nkh: albate Desktop. Laptop dual-core e
<soft2fire> این تموم شد
<nkh> nixoeen: hummm... hamoon desktop ro migam , man laptopam core2dou e ama PC 1,7 Celeron e :D
<soft2fire> این چی کار میکنه؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, اون دستوری که زدی لیست نرم‌افزارا و اون چیزای جدیدی که باید آپدیت بشن رو میگیره اون فقط یه لیسته
<faustisch> soft2fire, دستور بعدی نرم‌افزارایی که رو سیستمت نصبن رو آپگرید میکنه
<soft2fire> دستور اول فقط لیست میگیره؟
<faustisch> soft2fire, آره یه سری فایل متنی میگیره که لیست نرم‌افزارای جدید روی مخازنه
<faustisch> آقا این اتم ۶۴بیت حساب میشه یا ۳۲بیت؟ ۲ تا پردازشگر داره.
<nixoeen> faustisch: 32
<nkh> nixoeen: http://nkhdiscovery1.persiangig.com/errors.log
<nkh> nixoeen: inam az fail shodan e in dafee :-??
<nixoeen> nkh: motmaeni header haye dorost ro nasb kardi ?
<nixoeen> nkh: multiple definition of `setKey'
<nkh> nixoeen: :-?
<nixoeen> nkh: in mitune bekhatere moshkele header ha bashe
<nixoeen> nkh: kernel ro az koja gerefti ?
<nkh> nixoeen: khode site kernel , wait , header ro bayad joda nasb mikardam ?! :-/
<faustisch> nkh, من سورس کرنل رو از خود سایت توزیعم میگیرم واسه من بهتر جواب میده
<nixoeen> nkh: khode kernele Ubuntu be karet nemiad ?
<nkh> nixoeen: no chon badesh mikham vase arm compile konam
<nkh> nixoeen: agha man headerasho nagereftam asan :(( hich jaa nagofte bood vase compile header ham mikhkad :-S
<nixoeen> nkh: sora'ate internetet cheghadre ?
<nkh> nixoeen: khoobe , 128 e
<nixoeen> nkh: daghoone ke :D
<nixoeen> nkh: teamviewer dari ?
<nkh> nixoeen: no vasta begiram, male remote kardan o ina bood ?!
<nixoeen> nkh: are
<nixoeen> nkh: albate ssh bezari behtare
<nixoeen> nkh: fekr nakon ba 128 khoob kar kone
<nixoeen> nkh: ip valid dari ?
<nkh> nixoeen: man emshab amalan dige mokham kar nemikone bezar vase bad
<nkh> nixoeen: ip valid chie dige ?!
<nixoeen> nkh: ok :)
<nixoeen> nkh: age bekham ba ssh betunam vasl besham behet, bayad IPe valid dashte bashi
<nixoeen> nkh: yani inke poshte NAT nabashi
<nkh> nixoeen: header ha ro migiram age nashod baz miam IRC bebinam chi mishe
<nkh> nixoeen: man az shabake hichi baram nist ! :D
<nkh> nixoeen: [mese baghye chiza albate !;) ]
<nixoeen> nkh: niazi be header ha nist, hamun source ei ke migiri az kernel.org kafie
<nkh> nixoeen: khob dige in alan hamoone akhe :((
<nixoeen> nkh: hala bad ba ssh check mikonim
<nkh> nixoeen: akhe chisho mikhay chek koni? :-/
<nixoeen> nkh: mikham khodam bezanam compile beshe, bebinam chikaresh mishe kard :)
<nkh> nixoeen: ok tnQ , hala bashe pas ta ba'd
<nixoeen> nkh: felan :)
<nkh> nixoeen: felan ba ejaze sorry mozahemam shodam ,
 * nkh bye mide ! ;) :-h (*)
<freeu4> سلام ؛ چطور میسه آدرس دی ان اس رو ست کرد ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-21
<Mina> salam
<Mina> baraye vared shodam be donyaye open sourc
<Mina> az kodom tozeh bayad shoro konam
<Mina> kase nest be man komak kone
<Mina> asated mohtaram
<MIna> salam
<MIna> safhe kelid farsi ri tiye ubuntu 11 chejore nasbesh konam
<MIna> install keyboard farsi for ubuntu 11/
<mona> hi
<mona> hich kas nist?
<f0e> mona: hi
<mona> mersi dashtam na omid mishodam
<f0e> mona: :)
<mokhi> kasi midoone chetor tooye ubuntu 10.04 mishe ba modeme USB wimax Irancell Be Internet Vasl Shod
<mokhi> کسی میدونه چطور میشه توی اوبونتو ۱۰٫۰۴ با مودم یو اس بی وایمکس ایرانسل به اینترنت وصل شد
<SterNiX> mokhi mage betore khod kar nemishnasatesh?
<mokhi> نه
<mokhi> حداقل برای یو اس بی اینطور نیست
<mokhi> الان هم با اینترنت مدرسه به اینترنت وصلم
<SterNiX> to terminal bezan
<SterNiX> lsusb bebin chi behet mige
<mokhi> به صورت یک فلش معمولی میشناسه
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> salam SterniX
<SterNiX> salam ehsan
<ehsan> ki mitone bge farghe linux haye mokhtalef toye chea
<ehsan> masalan redhat ba debian
<ehsan> ya suse o....
<ehsan> farghe ena  to chea ?
<SterNiX> to packet managereshon ehsan
<ehsan> ?
<SterNiX> redhat bar paye rpm hast
<SterNiX> debina bar paye .deb hast
<mokhi> fekr konam tooye noo_e_ base code hast
<ehsan> yani package deb be redhat namikhore ?
<mokhi> ba ye  rahy mishe
<ehsan> che rahi
<ehsan> ?
<mokhi> valy debian base ha ghavi tar va sazgar tar hastand
<mokhi> va mamoolan niazy be in kar nist
<mokhi> StreNix Javabe oon soale avvale man ro nemidi
<the-light> !
<ehsan> aya packegi ham hast ke .deb dashte bashe ama .rpm nadashte bashe?
<mokhi> oon maroof ha ke na valy motefarregheh shayad
<the-light> ehsan: fargheshun bejoz package manager dakhel sakhtar,noe package haye estefade dakhel kernel, repo va ... hast
<ehsan> khob  kodom linux ro mishe be onvane kameltarin linux shenakht
<ehsan> ?
<the-light> bate be user fargh mikone va niaz haei ke dare
<mokhi> nazare shakhsi e man Ubuntu hast
<the-light> mokhi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539288
<ehsan> masalan  linux redhat bara chi khobe ????
<ehsan> ya fedora ?
<the-light> support e ghavi i daran baraye kasaei ke support mikhad, ye seri abzar makhsuse khodesham dare
<ehsan> support? ! support chi masalan
<the-light> server ya desktop
<the-light> moshkeli dashte bashin, bekhatere pooli ke midin support midan
<ehsan> poool
<ehsan> mage linux free nist
<ehsan> !!!!
<the-light> bazi chiza mesle in noe support ha ya javab gooei o rafe bug sari jozve free budane
<the-light> ba hava zendegi nemikonan!
<the-light> budan nist*
<ehsan> kodom linux bara server estefade mishe? masalan server ISP ha
<the-light> google konin ziadan
<ehsan> masalan chantasho bgo u
<SterNiX> centos
<ehsan> centos ?!! nashnidam ta hala
<ehsan> Sternix en ketab alen
<ehsan> redhatesh ham hast
<ehsan> ebookesh ro payda kardam
<SterNiX> na
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> payda kardam
<ehsan> hasti SterniX
<ehsan> ?
<SterNiX> are hastam
<SterNiX> ehsan♪ man az ketabe alan chizi nemidonam az bache ha bepors
<ehsan> ebook redhat alen ro payda kardam
<SterNiX> ok age dare dare
<SterNiX> khabar nadaram
<ehsan> ama u gofti l ketab alen ro khondi
<ehsan> ama ketab barpa sazi linux giram namiad
<ehsan> kasi inja ketab allen ro khonde
<ehsan> ?
<mokhi> bebakhshid ye kari pish oomad raftam. hala kesi nemige chetor ba 'USB Wimax Irancell' be internet vasl shod
<SterNiX> man goftam didam
<SterNiX> nagoftam khondam ke
<SterNiX> eman ketabe Soyinka ro goftam daram ehsan
<ehsan_> dis shodam
<ehsan_> kasi inj shabake kar karde ??
<ehsan_> kasi inja shabake kar karde ?/
<ehsan_> #computerhope
<Sourena> hi...........................
<f0e> Sourena: hi
<Sourena> APP download kardam ba format .deb hala chetor nasbesh konam ?? vaghti roosh dbl_click mikonam UBUNTU software center open mishe o safheye download oon APP ro miyare
<f0e> #dpkg -i $PACKAGE_NAME
<mokhi> kasi midoone maziat 'arch linux' nesbat be ubuntu chie?
<f0e> the-light: ^^
<mokhi> :-)  kasi javab nemide
<Sourena> manam mikham bedoonam chon didam tarafdar ziyad dare vali tozih khasi azash nakhondam !
<f0e> mokhi: az che jahat mikhay bedoni
<mokhi> har ja miri ta migi ubuntu migan male taze karast, ubuntu paidar nist, ..., man khodam ubuntu daram kheili ham karam ro rah mindaze
<f0e> mokhi: inke ba che dist hal mikoni kamelan bastegi be dido alayeqet dare
<f0e> f0e: na ubuntu male taze karast na arch male pro ha
<f0e> pahs sare ine ke to chi mikhay az ye dist
<Sourena> mersi ==> f0e: na ubuntu male taze karast na arch male pro ha
<f0e> bahs*
<f0e> harkodom chizaye khodeshono daran
<mokhi> masalan arch chi dare ke ubuntu nadare
<f0e> vali dar majmo ubuntu shode ye dist ke dare az say mikone commercial tar bashe
<f0e> arch ye dist az paye !
<f0e> hamechio khodet sare ham mikoni toosh ( ye jooraei mesle gentoo vali na onqad radical  )
<f0e> va shouareshonam sare sadegie
<f0e> migan hamechio sade negah darano sabok
<mokhi> pas yani manzooret ine ke baraye in ke tahe linux va tarrahi_e system amelo dar biari arch behtare
<f0e> man hamishe migam har bar ke gentoo nasb mikonam baram ye class amoozeshie linux e
<f0e> arch am hamintore
<f0e>  
<f0e> to arch yad migiri ke tike tikehaye ye linux chikar mikonan
<f0e> chon khodet sare hamechon mikoni
<f0e> tori tarahi shode ke beshe sare hamesh kard !
<f0e> pas âge moshkeli dashte bashi kamelan qabele rafe
<f0e> harjash ke az kar biofte mishe ok kard
<f0e> nemigam ubuntu nemishe
<f0e> bali on be in niat tarahi nashode
<f0e> vali*
<mokhi> pas manzooret ham hamoon shod ke arch faghat braye pro ha hastesh (valy ubuntu baraye hame)
<mokhi> harfam dorost bood?
<f0e> man koli pro mishnasam ke az ubuntu estefade mikonan chon hal nadaran ziad ba os laptop eshon saro kale bezanan ;)
<f0e> taqriban
<f0e> vali in dalil nemishe ke nashe arch nasb kard ya advance only bashe
<SterNiX> har distro-ie ro mishe nasb kard,
<SterNiX> faghat bayad hoselasho dashate bashi hamin
<mokhi> mamnoon. hala begzarim ,inja kesi tahala rooye base linux code zade
<f0e> base linux ?
<f0e> manzooret chie mokhi
<mokhi> manzooram code payeye linuxe
<f0e> kernel ?
<mokhi> source linux
<mokhi> faghat kernel nist .
<SterNiX> Linux faghat kernel hast mokhi
<f0e> linux kernel e akhe !
<SterNiX> baghiyash be GNU bar migarde
<f0e> mokhi: ye mesal bezan ! masalan che barnamehaei ?
<mokhi> mesle ye calculator e sadeh , ye mohite command. ke ina joze kernel hesab nemishan
<f0e> ona hichkodom linux nistan azizam ;)
<f0e> aksaran male gnu an :)
<mokhi> valy joze basesh hast
<f0e> bebin ye kocholo didet eshtebahe
<f0e> linux faqato faqat ye kernel
<SterNiX> in barname haro mishe to windos ya bsd ejra kard
<f0e> ke bar asase posix neveshte shodeo ba on standard kar mikone
<SterNiX> hich rabti be linux va ya gnu/linux ya distro nadare
<SterNiX> mokhi♪ f0e dorst mige :)
<mokhi> albatteh bayad  eshare konam oon linuxy ke shoma migin hamoonie ke linus trovals neveshte
<f0e> mokhi: bia rafkik konim ! user mode programming / kernel mode programming
<f0e> mage linux dige iam darim ?
<mokhi> kernel mode
<f0e> kho ina hichkodom kernel mode nistana !!!
<SterNiX> mokhi♪ Linus Torvalds faghat ye kernel nevesht, ke be khodiy khod ye OS nistan
<SterNiX> va bedroud
<f0e> chizaie ke kernel mode an mamolan aslan dide nemishan ! va ya ba interface aye user mode bahashon karm ikonim
<f0e> bebin kernel mode masalan IPC
<f0e> maslan MM
<f0e> PM
<f0e> va ...
<mokhi> foe: midoonam man rajebe code soal daram
<mokhi> bebakhshid ye kari pish oomadeh bayad beram
<Sourena> agar tedad ziyadi file ba format .deb dashte bashim va bekhaym hame ro ba ham nasb konim che kar konim ??? " chon estefade az dpkg -i baraye done done file ha vaght ziyadi migire vase nasb hame ba ham rahi hast ?"
<Tara> hi there
<Tara> mishe gnome va pack hasho ro Chakra ke gnome-free hast nasb kard va bundle estfade nakard va hamintor mishe bundle ha ro del kard?
<Tara> <Tara> mishe gnome va pack hasho ro Chakra ke gnome-free hast nasb kard va bundle estfade nakard va hamintor mishe bundle ha ro del kard?
<Tara> kasy tajrobeyi dar in zamine dare?
<SterNiX> Tara♪ chakra az kodom distro remaster shode?
<Tara> absolutely Arch
<Tara> ;)
<Tara> albate mesle inke alan Indie hast
<SterNiX> Tara♪ to #chakra bepors
<dark-sun> SterNiX: sup man?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ nudda, and yourself?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ hope your FU'ed :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ssh ro bastan portesh?
<SterNiX> ya systeme man ye margishe
<dark-sun> SterNiX: man netam alan 2 ruze baba karam mizane! diruz k vasl nemishod.. bezar bebinam...
<dark-sun> damn
<dark-sun> user passam tu emailame!
<dark-sun> hal nadaram login konam!
<dark-sun> :smiley khaste:...
<SterNiX> baze dark-sun
<SterNiX> veli nemidonam cheera be in yeki bastast
<dark-sun> SterNiX: POT...
<SterNiX> na POT na dark-sun , khobe
<SterNiX> alan nemidoanm cehra bazi dar miyare
<dark-sun> SterNiX: so it's POY :D
<Tara> SSH ro nemibandan ;)
<Tara> age bebandan INTRANET ke dige ra oftade
<Tara> SSH va SSL bebandan net dige bedard nemikhore
<dark-sun> Tara: they don't give a damn! :D
<Tara> vali hamin alan ham ssl shaper/accelerator bayad run bashe, chon ssl traffic monitor mishe
<Tara> beharhal ke vaziate NET iran khili microsoft
<Tara> ;hast
<Tara> ;)
<Tara> :(
<Tara> :(
<SterNiX> Tara♪ moshkelet hal nashod ba gnome?!
<Tara> man ba khode team Chakra to channel chat kardan, khili jeddi support Gnome che allan va che dar ayande ro rad kardan va goftan boro ro Arch
<Tara> Chakra faght va faght baraye ye OS KDE clear-cut hast bedone gnome
<Tara> va goftan Gnome faghat az tarighe Bundle pack ha ejra mishe
 * dark-sun thinks that's why he hates chaKra...
<Tara> Bye there ...
<s> سلام
<Guest19870> کسی میدونه گیرنده دیجیتال رو چه جوری میشه تو اوبنتو اورد
<Guest19870> اورد؟
<SterNiX> bayad modulesho load koni
<Guest19870> dark-sun
<Guest19870> لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین
<SterNiX> Guest19870♪ ba in tozihati ke shoma dadin man to in had mitonam begam
<mehdi> salam mikhastam bedoonam kasi inja rooye kernele linux ya Os haye motefarreqe mesle kolibri Os kar kardeh
<SterNiX> kolan har vasileiero bayad module ro biyar balam
<SterNiX> roye kernel linux mehdi ? yani chi?
<Guest19870> خوب حد اقل بگید چه جوری میشه رفت تو روم های یاهو با pidgin
<mehdi> yani source code kernel linux (linux 2.6 ya 3.0)
<SterNiX> Guest19870♪ buddies -> joinchat -> room list
<SterNiX> khob source kernel ro chi kar karde?
<SterNiX> yani vasash code zade mearaji ?
<SterNiX> yani vasash code zade mehdi ?
<Guest19870> تو قسمت روم چی بنویسم
<Guest19870> SterNiX
<SterNiX> khodesh roon list miyare Guest19870
<SterNiX> nayovord vasat?
<Guest19870> نه
<mehdi> motevajjehe manzoore soaleton nemisham SterNix aziz vali manzoore man Kar kardan rooye source code kernel linux ya yek Os motefarregheh hast
<SterNiX> khob manzoret az kar kardan chiye mehdi ?!
<SterNiX> nemidonam pas Guest19870
<mehdi> edit ya ezafeh kardan chizi be kod
<mehdi> *code
<Guest19870> بین
<Guest19870> نوشته
<Guest19870> روم
<Guest19870> بعد خالیه
<Guest19870> یه چیزی توش یاید بنویسم
<SterNiX> mehdi♪ age manzoret ezafe karde code be khode kernel ke khode source kernel ezafe beshe are engar bache ha vasash code zadan
<SterNiX> va sumbit kardan
<Guest19870> من چیکار کنم
<Guest19870> یاهو مسنجر برای اوبونتو نداریم
<mehdi> man code zadan ro baraye tarrahi yek Os( ya daghigh tar yek Dist. ) ( nesbatan jadid) az rooye linux 2.6 ya 3.0.1 niaz daram
<SterNiX> Guest19870♪ google kon
<Guest19870> لطفا همون pidgin
<Guest19870> کمک کنید
<SterNiX> age mikhay ye distro besazi cherea be code kernel kar dari
<mehdi> baraye Download code ha link ro yadam nist valy age toye google search koni 'download linux kernel code' linkesh ro peida mikoni
<SterNiX> mehdi♪ vase inkar mitoni ye distro remaster koni
<SterNiX> ya az lfs shoro koni
<mehdi> in ha esme filhaye kernele ya esme barname, bebakhshid age soalam yekam tazekaranast akhe taze shoro kardam be code zadan rosh
<SterNiX> roye chi mehdi ?
<mehdi> roye kernele linux
<SterNiX> khob mehdi kernel ba distro fargh mikonan
<SterNiX> kernel faghat ye barnamast
<SterNiX> ino ke midoni
<mehdi> valy ba karkardan rooye kernel mitooni ye distroye jadid bedi biroon , dorosteh?
<mehdi> ya hatta ye Os jadid bedi biroon.
<SterNiX> na
<mehdi> chera? pas chi?
<SterNiX> age mikhay ye kernel jadidi bedi biroon ke behesh migan fork kardan
<SterNiX> va age inkaro koni hishki supportet nemikoni
<SterNiX> age mikhay distro jadid bezani
<SterNiX> ziyad lazem nist kernel ro hack koni
<SterNiX> mitoni az distro haye lazem yeki bezani va remaster koni onaro
<SterNiX> ya age mikhay az paye bezani
<SterNiX> khob oni nemidonam
<SterNiX> vali bead nist be linuxfromscratch ye sari bezani
<mehdi> albatteh garareh 70% kare elmi male khodam bashe
<mehdi> mishe address daghighe linuxfromscratch ro begi
<SterNiX> google
<mehdi> mamnoon, :), zemnan ageh khasti to projeye ma bash.
<nkh> SterNiX: mehdi: Proje chi hast? :FuzuL :D
<SterNiX> nkh♪ SterNiX ro vared nakon faghat mehdi ro vared kon
<SterNiX> chon man khodamam khabar nadaram
<SterNiX> :D
<nkh> SterNiX: :D Mafia ! :D ;)
<nkh> mehdi: Proje chie?
<mehdi> darim ro sakhtane ye Distro as linux ya ageh beshe kollan ye Os opensource (ageh oon sharte 70% lahaz beshe) kar mikonim
<mehdi> nkh : goftam ->darim ro sakhtane ye Distro as linux ya ageh beshe kollan ye Os opensource (ageh oon sharte 70% lahaz beshe) kar mikonim
<mehdi> yeki ye bahs rah bendaze hoselatoon sar naraft?
<nkh1> mehdi: Bahse chi !? chat room ke nis :D
<nkh1> mehdi: Shoma nagofti in OSe akahr ya Distro [ hadaf chie!? kernel e jadid ya Distro ? ] [ bad hadafe kollesh chie? ]
<mehdi> bebin nkh1 aziz goftam sharte in ke beshe name 'kernele jadid' be oon etlagh beshe ine ke haddaghal 70% kare elmi male khode teame ma bashe vagarna hamoon onvane yek 'distor' as linux be oon etlagh mishe ke 70 be kolle team (na faghat be man )bastegi dare
<mehdi> zemnan mage hadafe in hame Os ke Open source hastand chie?
<SterNiX> opensource ya freesoftware mehdi ?!
<mehdi> Open source.
<SterNiX> pas linux be kenare
<SterNiX> chon ke freesoftware hastesh
<nkh> SterNiX: +1
<SterNiX> darzemn bayad begam freesoftware ham na
<SterNiX> narmafzare azad
<SterNiX> in behteare
<SterNiX> nkh♪ :)
<SterNiX> mamnon nkh :)
<SterNiX> mehdi♪ har distro ye dalil khasti dashte
<SterNiX> ubuntu vase inke rahatar bashe vase taze kara
<SterNiX> mint vase zibaie
<SterNiX> yeki vase recovery
<SterNiX> yeki vase video
<SterNiX> yeki vase audio video
<SterNiX> yeki vase game
<SterNiX> va va va
<SterNiX> hamashon hadaf dashtan
<mehdi> bebakhshid kari pish oomad naboodam
<mehdi> soal man in bood ke chera open source hastand
<mehdi> valy OS ( ya Distro ye )ma baraye ashnai hame (va khodemoon)ba tarrahie Os hast
<mehdi> soali nabood?
<SterNiX> akhe moshkel ineke nistan
<SterNiX> narmafzare azad hastand mearaji
<SterNiX> na opensource
<SterNiX> va darzemn in be falsafe aslishon bar migard
<SterNiX> e
<mehdi> valy male ma Open source hastesh. :)
<mehdi> bale kamelan.
<SterNiX> harjor dost dari releasesh kon
<SterNiX> vali kolan bache haye inja be narmafzare azad dost daran kar konan na opensource
<mehdi> chera
<SterNiX> khob chon opensource yejoraie enhesari mishe
<mehdi> be che ellat . man chon fekr mikardam open source hamegani tare pishnahade open source kardanesh ro dadam.
<mehdi> vagarne hamoon free mikardimesh.
<mehdi> age yekam fagheshoon ro be man begid mamnoon misham.
<SterNiX> narmafzare azad ba opensource kheili fargh dare mehdi
<mehdi> yekam bishtar tozih midi?
<mehdi> hesabi mano to khomari gozashti, yekam bishtar tozih midi?
<SterNiX> w8
<SterNiX> mehdi♪
<SterNiX> az kojaie?
<mehdi> az tehran
<SterNiX> tehLUG miyay mehdi ?
<mehdi> are.
<SterNiX> farda miyay?!
<mehdi> che saati
<SterNiX> mehdi♪ http://tehlug.org
<mehdi> adress ro midoonam alan biam khoobe? ya ageh farda biam che saati biam.
<SterNiX> alan biyay koja mehdi ?
<SterNiX> farda ba ye enghelabi beharf
<SterNiX> roshnat mikone mehdi
<mehdi> manzooret kie?
<SterNiX> manzoram ye enghelabi
<mehdi> ki khodet?
<SterNiX> man ke ye enghelabi nistam ke
<mehdi> khob che saati beram/
<SterNiX> ye enghelebi yeki digast
<mehdi> khob che saati beram/
<SterNiX> farda jalase hast dige
<SterNiX> jalase ro boro
<SterNiX> vahid♪ farda tehlug hastesh na?!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU...all of the sudden!
<dark-sun> :)))
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FUSW out of the blue :D
<mehdi> aha! man fekr kardam to ye IRC sh ro migi farda man chand ta ja tadris va class daram age beresam ke oon jalsehash ro miram. chon ghablan ham chand jalse 'e rafte boodam.
 * dark-sun prefers red! :D
<the-light> SterNiX: /msg/
<dark-sun> the-light: FU 2 :D
<SterNiX> the-light♪ inded
<SterNiX> indeed**
<the-light> dark-sun: be koja be ferestamesh o pipe esh konam khoda khoshesh biad? :D
<dark-sun> the-light: | SterNiX  &2> /dev/null :D
<mehdi> sternix: yes.
<vahid> SterNiX: fek nakonam bashe
<SterNiX> cehra vahid ?
<vahid> SterNiX: khabari to mailing list nist
<SterNiX> vahid♪ man mikhastam biyam farda
<SterNiX> age nabashe 1sh to fsug khon bepa mikonama
<SterNiX> man asab nadaram vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: :) man chikaram
<SterNiX> man chemidonam chikareie vahid
<SterNiX> faghat ino midonam ke to alan injaie hamin
<vahid> SterNiX: nist dige farda khodti faghat
<SterNiX> 1sh man khon bepa mikonam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: gara bood hedayat biyad ke zad ziresh
<SterNiX> man gofte basham
<vahid> SterNiX: khone hedayat ro mitoni berizi
<SterNiX> man 1shnbe ba laptop vista miyam vahid
<SterNiX> to server ham miyam barname haye crack shode windows mirizam
<vahid> SterNiX: chera ? taze khaidi?
<vahid> SterNiX: :)
<SterNiX> na taze nist
<SterNiX> be neshane eteraz vahid
<SterNiX> be neshane eterz
<vahid> SterNiX: kheili jalebe hichkas toye mailing list tehlug email nazade
<SterNiX> to email bezan vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: vase chi hamon behtar ke bargozar nemishe
<SterNiX> yani chi vahid ?!!!!!!
<SterNiX> to ham rafti soraghe windows? ya apple
<SterNiX> vahid♪ be ye enhesar gar tabdil shodii?!
<vahid> SterNiX: in video ke azat gereftam keyfiyat seda nadare che konam
<SterNiX> kodom video vahid ?
<vahid> SterNiX: hamon ke gereftam dige patent
<vahid> SterNiX: mapple daram estefade mikonam apple nist :)
<SterNiX> chera nadare vahid ?!
<SterNiX> keyfiatesh hd hast
<vahid> SterNiX: khob toye computer man sedash darnemiyad, video hay dige khobe
<vahid> SterNiX: mitoone marboot be totem bashe?
<SterNiX> shayad vahid
<SterNiX> ba mplayer ya vlc bebin
<vahid> hads zadam
<vahid> SterNiX: fahmidi chi shod?
<vahid> SterNiX: onrooz to jalase dvd debian 6 ro shohar dadam
<vahid> SterNiX: yadam raft az pesare begiram
<SterNiX> biya man yeki behet midam vahid
<SterNiX> ghose nakar
<SterNiX> fadaye saret
<SterNiX> ge deleto shikondan
<vahid> SterNiX: dele deb ro shikastam bitavajohi kardam behesh
<vahid> :(
<SterNiX> khobe dele deb ro shikasti vahid
<SterNiX> age dele ian ro shikaste boodi behet shak mikardam :D
<vahid> badjens
<SterNiX> vahid♪ :D
<SterNiX> vahid♪
<SterNiX> ubuntu jadidero dari?
<lachfome> dark-sun: salam
<lachfome> dark-sun: aga age socks ro run bekonam in freenode mano ban mikone mige open proxy dari / chi kar bayad kard
<dark-sun> lachfome: yani chi? az server login mikoni be freenode yani?
<lachfome> dark-sun: na baba on socks bood estefade mikardim
<dark-sun> lachfome: ha, pa samte client boode
<lachfome> are
<SterNiX> sasl ro ye niga bendaz behesh
<lachfome> kolan age vagti sock run hast log in konam freenode bann mikone
<dark-sun> lachfome: haji man porte socks ro mizanam kar nemide ha
<dark-sun> lachfome: to #freenode porsidi?
<lachfome> dark-sun: khob run nist
<lachfome> are
<dark-sun> lachfome: chi migan?
<lachfome> goft nabayad az proxy open estefade koni
<dark-sun> lachfome: yani chi? yani bayad user/pass dashte bashe?
<dark-sun> lachfome: pas in tanzimat proxy va3 chie tu in client ha?
<dark-sun> lachfome: serveraye dige chetoran?
<lachfome> dark-sun: on ha ra ham block kard
<lachfome> man chand ta test kardam
<lachfome> fel for block kard
<SterNiX> chon az proxy ha vase flood kardan estefade mikonan, sariyan ban mishe
<ehsan_> salam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU, kho bego bache ha nakonan! nemishe flood nakonan 1 hafte ma kar darim?! :D
<ehsan_> ki inja shabake  kar karde ?
<the-light> lachfome: ba sockes5 man vasl shodam moshkeli nadashte, shayad socks e tuye black list e
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ fusw azizam, vala botnet rah mindazan kharfan chi kar konam, goftam gosh nemidam
<SterNiX> /dev/left hamash mv mikonan
<ehsan_> SterniX salam , un dafe gofti ki shabake balade ??
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ ostade shabake vahid♪  hastesh
<dark-sun> lachfome: nemidunam.. engar masale az hite ghodrate ma khareje?
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> age javabam bde
<ehsan_> salam Vahid
<vahid> ehsan_: salam
<ehsan_> khobi
<ehsan_> : )
<vahid> ehsan_: mamnoon
<ehsan_> mishe pm privete bedam
<vahid> ehsan_: bale
<SterNiX> pm public nadarim ehsan_ :D
<SterNiX> kolan mahiyat va zate pm khososiye ya hamon private :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-22
<mehdi> salam kasi midone karte prof 8000 ro chjori bayad nasb kard?
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGHELLO...
<dark-sun> kasi inja hast java kar karde bashe ya ashna bashe be java?
<Qtopia> سلام کسی از دوستان برنامه نویسی Qt کار کرده؟
<Qtopia> چطور میشه در Qtopia  فارسی رو نمایش داد؟؟
<Qtopia> ؟
<Qtopia> من یه برنامه واسه یه سیستم امبدد نوشتم که منوهاش فارسیه
<Qtopia> موقع اجرا فارسی نمایش داده نمی شه
<Qtopia> کسی هست کمک کنه
<Qtopia> ؟
<the-light> OS dare Qtopia?
<Qtopia> بله داره
<Qtopia> linux
<the-light> esmesh?
<Qtopia> اسم چی
<Qtopia> ؟
<Qtopia> embedded linux
<the-light> o-O
<the-light> yani barnamenevise ye embedded system nemidune OS i bahash kar karde chie?!
<Qtopia> سیستم میزبان گسترشم ابونتو هست
<Alireza_Armator> salam be hamegi
<Alireza_Armator> kasi hast betune be man komak kone???
<Alireza_Armator> can u help me??/
<faustisch> salam, chejoori az daste Unity tooye Ubuntu 11.10 khalas besham?
<faustisch> I loved the good ol' classic view
<vahid> faustisch: salam, aslan ubuntu nasb nakoni behtare
<vahid> faustisch: mint khobe ya debian
<faustisch> vahid, bastehaye medibuntu ro mishe compile kard rooye debian?
<vahid> faustisch: medibuntu?
<faustisch> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<faustisch> media and distractions in ubuntu
<vahid> faustisch: age src package ha peyda bashe mishe ba gcc compile kard
<faustisch> ma raftim roo debian
<faustisch> halam beham khord az gnome 3
<faustisch> ah ah ah
<faustisch> ina divane nistan ba in Unity-shoon
<faustisch> ?
<princef> سلام
<princef> فیلم با کیفیت بالا رو با چه کدکی باید اجرا کرد تا پرش نداشته باشه؟
<princef> کسی هست؟
<princef1> hi, i cant play hd movies what codecs are needed?
<princef1> :'(
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-23
<princef1> kasi hast?
<princef1> 8-)
<btral> dark-sunsalam. felan soarat soalam avaz shode. Session ro nadaram va bayad add konamesh . az CPAN gereftam ama error mide ke perl.h ro nadari
<btral> che konam?
<btral> moheme chon hichvaght nashode betonam molude add konma
<the-light> hey f0e
<f0e> hey the-light
<the-light> f0e: chetori?
<f0e> the-light: khob
<f0e> to khobi ?
<f0e> hamechi arome ?
<the-light> merci khubam
<the-light> ey Arum mikonim age nashe
<f0e> the-light: arch khobe ?
<the-light> f0e: baraye che kari?
<f0e> the-light: ahvalesho miporsam kolan ;)
<the-light> f0e: hamchenan nasbe, ama az Gentoo estefade mikonam
<f0e> the-light: nice :)
<f0e> the-light: hall bego gentoo chetore ? :D
<the-light> f0e: Alie mesle asb kar mikone :D
<f0e> the-light: be salamati ;) mobaraket :)
<farshid> kasi mitone rajebeh ubuntu komakam koneh
<farshid> mouse va keybordam ba zoor kar mikoneh :D
<SterNiX> yanichi ba zoor kar mikone?!
<farshid> dokme moso bayad chan bar bezani ta kar koneh
<farshid> keyboardam hamintor
<farshid> ?
<farshid> motevajeh nashodin?
<the-light1> chekhe the-light
 * the-light1 be zur motevasel mishe!
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Zpix> dorood doostan
<Zpix> man nemitoonam system ro shut down konam
<Zpix> kasi mitoone komak kone/
<dark-sun> Zpix: sudo shutdown -h now
<Zpix> dark-sun: ino midoonam
<dark-sun> Zpix: tuye terminal ;)
<Zpix> amma dar GUI nemishe!!
<dark-sun> Zpix:  tozi?
<Zpix> man nemitoonam be ye bacheye 9 sale begam har moghe khasti shut down koni command bezan !!
<Zpix> vaghti shut down ro mizanam mire be login page!
<dark-sun> Zpix: bache 9 sale? tozi chie?
<Zpix> inja mage irc ubuntu nist?
<Zpix> tozi ubuntu e!
 * dark-sun has no idea...
<the-light> Zpix: az GUI i estefade kon ke in moshkel ro nadashte bashe
<Zpix> the-light: yani daghighan che konam?
<the-light> Zpix: Gnome OR KDE
<Zpix> the-light: too KDE moshkeli nist amma dar gnome kar nemikone shut down
<Zpix> the-light: ba command kar mikone amma az panel na!
<princef> salam
<princef> چطوری میشه با gprs کانکت شد؟
<naser20> salam
<naser20> سلام بر دوستان
<naser20> آیا کسی هست مرا یاری کند
<naser20> آقا اشکان
<naser20> آقا وحید
<naser20> can you help me??????
<naser20> واقعا کسی نیست
<dark-sun> :D
<Zpix> doostan salam
<Zpix> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<Zpix> man nemitoonam system ro az tarighe panel shutdown konam
<Zpix> kasi in moshkel ro dashte?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> چه جوری میشه ایکونها رو توی اوبنتو ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad> را تغییر داد
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> dark-sun
<ahmad> میتونید اموزش بدهید
<ahmad> dark-sun
<ahmad> SterNiX
 * dark-sun montazere ahm@d bere...
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmad> من
<ahmad> dark-sun
<ahmad> چرا
<ahmad> چکردم
<ahmad> مگه
<ahmad> برم
 * dark-sun to faze aziate...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ FU
<SterNiX> ahmad♪ to google search kon
<ahmad> خدا حافظ
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ :D
<SterNiX> dahanesho service kardi
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :D
<dark-sun> :))))))))
<dark-sun> ahmad dooset daram!
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ * ahmad has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU++ :D
<SterNiX> kiyo dost dari akhe dark-sun ?! :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: midunam khodam!
<dark-sun> :P
<SterNiX> bad migan linux bad nist
<SterNiX> chera kesi to google search nemikone dige dark-sun ?!
<SterNiX> aslan kesi topic ro ham nemikone
<dark-sun> SterNiX: taghsire toe!
<dark-sun> hame miad az SterNiX miporsan
<SterNiX> hame kiyan dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: fek kardi mituni jaye google ro begiri? va3 google SHAKH shodi?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> hame mian*
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ google ro man khodam yadesh dadam inaro
<SterNiX> pas chi fekr kardi
<SterNiX> on moghe ke be sibzamini migoft potato
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU++ :D
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ mishe pm nadi
<ehsan_> cheraa
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> kar dari
<SterNiX> na dost nadaram kesi behem pm bede
<ehsan_> yani dos dar inja chat konim
<ehsan_> kasi inja ketab net+ ro khonde ??
<atkrad> ubotu
<princef> :)
<princef> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-24
<sourena> salam be hamegi
<ali> salam
<ali> ye soal daram
<SterNiX> salam ali
<ali> salam sternix
<ali> man ba ubuntu vaslam be internet mikham ba wirless roye win7 internet ro share konam
<ali> che kar konam
<ali> age baladid ya linki darid
<ali> komakam konid
<ali> mamnoon misham
<narcislinux> Shahrzad: hi
<jeus> سلام دوستان من یک مشکل تو مای سکیو ال دارم در رابطه با فارسی نویسی و کاراکتر ست ها . کسی می تونه کمکم کنه ؟
<najme> salam doostan, man ye soale barname nevic daram.
<najme> kac midoone az daroone ye code c++ chejoori mishe ye code java ro call kard?
<SterNiX> najme♪
<SterNiX> in bebin be dard mikhore
<SterNiX> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=caling%2Bjava%20from%20c&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDwQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.javaworld.com%2Fjavaworld%2Fjavatips%2Fjw-javatip17.html&ei=d6rOTpXMDcb24QTC_chT&usg=AFQjCNFWXnmympVrYB20iO-RCQuZhTGf_A&cad=rja
<SterNiX> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cpp/CJniJava.aspx
<SterNiX> http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javatips/jw-javatip17.html
<najme> SterNiX: bale mamnoon alaan negah mikonam
<SterNiX> np
<najme> SterNiX: albate ghablan search kardam
<najme> raveshe pishnahadi estefatde az JNI ast
<najme> hala bebinam in link ha chiye
<SterNiX> najme♪ http://mindprod.com/jgloss/jni.html
<SterNiX> http://jovial.com/javaAndCpp/java_and_cpp.html
<somaye> somaye: SALAM
<somaye> somaye: chetori?
<princef> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-25
<h2010n> امکان داره MD5SUM اشتباه کنه؟
<h2010n> ایشالا اشتباه کنه!
<princef> salam
<jeus> هیچکس mysql-5.5.17 نصب کرده ؟
<princef> bale
<princef> mysql-5.5.17-1
<jeus> من یک مشکل اساسی بامتغییر ها دارم متغییر های محلی خود mysql
<jeus> character_set_database  و character_set_server
<jeus> princef, in dastoor roo to mysql mizani Show variables like 'char%'
<jeus> princef, in dastoor roo to mysql mizani "Show variables like 'char%'"
<saaber> سلام علیکم و رحمه الله
<saaber> من با دراور جدید ای تی آی مشکل دارم
<saaber> آمدیم به گنوم ۳ ارتقا دادیم و همه چیزمان از دست رفت
<saaber> نه گنوم ۲ داریم و نه ۳
<saaber> ba lxde kar mikonim
<saaber> خواستم بدونم این احمق ها چرا اینجوری پکیج ساختن!
<the-light> khosh bash ba Gnome 3 saaber ;)
<saaber> the-light: گنوم ۳ نصب شده و بدون مشکل هست، مشکل درایور ای تی آی هست
<saaber> the-light: تو یکی از سایت ها نوشته بود که ای تی آی بیخیال هست، هنوز نمیخواد طبق پکیج های جدید بده
<the-light> saaber: downgrade esh kon khob
<saaber> دیگه نمیشه
<princef> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-26
<princef> salam
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> vahid hasti
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> salam SterNiC
<ehsan> X
<ehsan> SterNiX
 * dark-sun sends SIGFU to SterNiX ...
<ehsan> salam SterNiX
<Omid> man mikham ba "grep" to ye file kole tag haye html <a ...></a> ro dar biaram
<Omid> kasi midune chetor in karo konam?
<Sourena> salam
<Sourena> APP baraye namayesh file haye .dat mishe moarrefi konid ??
<Sourena> kasi hast ?
<hypermit> Sourena: smplayer
<Sourena> tanx
<hypermit> Sourena: ;)
<Guest3706> سلام
<Guest3706> کسی هست من سوال هاام رو بپرسم؟
<Guest3706> دوستان لزفا کمک
<Guest3706> ئ و و /.
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> bache ha chejuri mitunam ba estefade az grep tamume link haye mojod dar yek html file ro dar biaram?
<princef> salam
<princef> cymk ro chetory bayad touye gimp ezafe kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-27
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> salam Vahid
<ehsan> SterNiX hasti?
<ehsan> : (
<btral> salam. kasi ba router ha kar karde?
<ehsan> kasi inja ketab net+ khonde ?
 * the-light chghadr network jadidan miporsan inja! network+ o ke dige nane ghamar ham khunde!
<ehsan> technotux#
<ehsan> #technotux
<Sourena> salam , chetori mishe az shoping UBUNTU kharid kard ?
<Sourena> asatid in ke soal bahali bood :)
<nkh> Sourena: Asatid ke baw bahal chie Soal Soal e che bahal che bihal age kasi bedune javab mide ! :)
<nkh> Sourena: Man ShakhSan nemidunam ama hatman pardakhtesh az in visa o paypal o ina mikhad ke ma nadarim! :-?? Nemidunam ...
<nkh> Sourena: Migam Ye soaLi ! in Shopping e Ubuntu chie AsLan!? :D
<nkh> Sourena: Shop.canonical?
<nkh> Sourena: Ubuntu software center  ?
<Sourena> dame shoma garm !
<Sourena> http://shop.canonical.com/
<SterNiX> ba poole mishe kharid, che kamesh che faravan :D
<princef> salam
<amir_> salam
<amir_> bebakhshid finglish minevisam
<amir_> man mint 12 ro nasb kardam
<amir_> driver card graphic ham nasb kardam
<amir_> tamame dastorati ke neshon mide graphic dorost nasb shode ro ejra kardam
<amir_> hamash kar mikone
<amir_> ama nemidonam chera system inghadr lag mide
<amir_> ta ghable nasbe graphic hame chi khob bod
<hypermit1> amir_: درایوری که نصب کردی رو چجوری نصب کردی ؟
<amir_> bish az 10 daghighe nemishe behesh negah kard
<amirak> سلام
<amirak> کسی هست که بتونه کمک کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-19
<Mohsen> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-20
<btral> salam
<btral> mikham ye text to echo konam to ye file
<btral> ama entehaye khate akhar e file
<btral> che konam?
<btral> چطور میتونم یه متن رو به انتهای خط آخر یه فایل اکو کنم؟
<nima__> salam
<nima__> dostan ke30 hast?
<nima__> hich ki nis?
<nima__> ?
<nima__> :D
<ubuntu-fan01> hello
<ubuntu-fan01> blaine
<ubuntu-fan01> Blaine
<ubuntu-fan01> ubotto
<ubuntu-fan01> ubottu
<ubuntu-fan01> !ubottu
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubuntu-fan01> !blaine
<ubuntu-fan01> !Blaine
<ubuntu-fan01> فارسی هم ساپورت میکنه؟!!؟!
<ubuntu-fan01> اوه چه زیبا
<ubuntu-fan01> کسی می دونه که میشه نسخه 12.04 رو با ویندوز 8 در کنار هم نصب کرد؟!
<KScorp> agha man arch nasb kardam
<KScorp> bad ke /arch/setup ro run kardam
<KScorp> tamoom shod
<KScorp> reboot kardam
<KScorp> alan vaghti arch bala miad faghat ye shell neshoon mide
<KScorp> bad nasb kardam?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-21
<btral> سلام
<btral> من یه فایلی دارم که اونو یه اسکریپتی ایجاد میکنه
<btral> اما نمیدونم چه اسکریپتی؟
<btral> کاریمیشه کرد که اسم اسکریپت ایجاد کننده فایل رو بشه فهمید؟
<btral> کسی پایتون کار کرده؟
<ubuntu-fan01> اسم کانالمون چیه
<ubuntu-fan01> ؟
<ubuntu-fan01> من می خوام از طریق xchatبهش وصل شم.
<ubuntu-fan01> اپه اپه چی شد
<ubuntu-fan01> esme chanelemon chiye ke az tarighe xchat behesh beshe vasl shod
<ubuntu-fan01> !ubottu
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ir's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubuntu-fan01> !irc
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubuntu-fan01> !irc | ir
<lubotu3> ir: please see above
<KScorp> man arch mikham nasb konam
<KScorp> /arch/setup ro ejra kardam tamoom shod
<KScorp> hala reboot kardam
<KScorp> terminal fahat miad
<KScorp> chetor desktop nasb konam?
<KScorp> chera inja inghad khalvat shode
<KScorp> ghablana hamishe javb midad yeki
<KScorp> alan pas barachi injayid???
<jbonline> :-?
<morteza> salam
<morteza> aloo
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-22
<marandi> salam bache ha , man ye process daram ke rooie postgres mizanam ba ssh vasl hastam be server , hala mikham ke process bemoone too background va khodam safaro bebandam ( putty ) che konam ?
<ahmad> سلام من الان دارم از سیتم عامل اوبونتو ۶۴ بیتی   دیسک زنده چت میکنم ، میخوام بدونم از کجا بفهمم که سیستمم من ۶۴ بیتی هست یا ۳۲ بیتی؟
<ahmad> در درمینال چی تایپ کنم؟
<ahmad> *ترمینال
<ahmad> سلام
<Saman> سلام به همگی
<ahmad> از کجا بفهمم که سیستمم من ۳۲ هست یا ۶۴ بیتی؟
<Saman> من یه مشکل دارم
<Saman> all settings->details
<Saman> اینجا نوشته
<Saman> کسی نیست؟
<ahmad> سلام از کجا بدانم سیستم من چند بیتی است؟
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> lagman  ؟
<ahmad> ashkan ؟
<nima_> salam
<nima_> ka30 hast?
<centooos> salam, alan hame khaban kesi nis
<nima_> :(}
<nima_> shoma ke hasti:D
<centooos> manam az in vara rad mishodam :D
<nima_> :d
<nima_> agha ye soal dashtam
<centooos> khob migofty
<nima_> man alan ubuntu 12.1 rikhtam kheili khobe
<nima_> faghat
<nima_> ye moshgeli hast
<nima_> onam vaghti dare laptop ro mibandam
<nima_> wifi
<nima_> ghat nemishe ha
<nima_> valli dl nemikone!
<centooos> khob naband daresho che karie
<nima_> bazi moghe ha lazeme!
<nima_> che konam?!
<centooos> nemidonam man k niazam nabode tahala
<nima_> modira key mian ke30 ke bedone bad az zohra hastan?
<centooos> inja mage modir ham dareeeee?
<nima_> che midonam:D hamin jori goftam:D
<centooos> roooza biai behtare albate shaydam vaziat hamin bashe
<centooos> khodet to google search kon
<nima_> beram ubuntu.com bebinam onja che khabare irc ish
<nima_> kardam
<nima_> chizi peyda nakrdam
<centooos> are boro
<nima_> fellan bye
<centooos> bay
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-23
<s_faraday> salam
<s_faraday> man ye moshkeli ba synaptic package manager daram
<s_faraday> dar mint 11
<reza> 00
<reza> 0
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من با دیسک زنده ۶۴ بیتی اوبونتو دارم چت میکنم
<ahmad> تو تر مینال چی بنویسم که متوجه بشم سیستم من ۳۲ یا ۶۴ بیتی هست
<ahmad> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-24
<saviz-s> سلام من یک مخزن محلی برای اوبونتو درست کردم که از تو ترمینال میتونم نصب کنم ولی تو  سافتور سنتر وقتی اتصال اینترنت رو قطع میکنم دکمه نصب بسته غیر فعال میشه
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-25
<mohammadreza> age bekhhim ubuntu ra dobaerh nasb konim bayad ghbli ra pak konim ya na?
<mohammadreza> ay noskhe jadidi az ubuntu montasher shodeh ast ya na?
<mohammadreza> aya noskhe jadidi az ubuntu montasher shodeh ast ya na?
<mehran> hi
<akbari> salam
<akbari> bade hazv unity be moshkel khordam
<akbari> ???
<akbari> kasi hast moshkelo hal konim
<rreza> mikhaham ubuntu ra dobareh nasb konam aya bayad ghabli ra pak konam?
<akbari> rreza age mikhay tanzimat kolan pak besh are
<rreza> akbari age nakham pak besheh chi?
<rreza> mikhaham ubuntu ra dobareh nasb konam agar nakhaham ettelaatam pak shavad bayad chi karr konam?
<akbari> :((
<akbari> safhe login bala nemiad
<akbari> ki mitoone komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-18
<rasoul> سلام دوستان
<rasoul> کسی   در مورد ایمیج گیری با نرم افزار آکرونیس  چیزی می دونه؟
<harsh> hi frnds
<psychicist> hi harsh
<harsh> u work on ubuntu
<harsh> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-19
<samira_> salam man ye moshkel ba php my admin daram
<samira_> inke vaghti ke az tarighe ye form dar index.php be table-i dar database insert mikonam
<samira_> karakterhaye farsio ro tu database doros neshoon nemide
<samira_> kasi midoone moshkel az kojas?
<samira_> vali vaghti ke hamoon dadahro tu safheye html az database mikhoonam doros neshoon mide
<saaber> samira_: charachter set ro bayad emal konid
<samira_> koja?
<saaber> samira_: collation tabale ro utf bezarin, tooye code php ham set konid roo utf 8
<saaber> samira_: wait 1 min
<samira_> collation table utf8_percian_ci hast
<saaber> samira_: tooye code e php ghabl az query ha ino bezanid test konid: query("SET CHARACTER SET 'utf8'");
<saaber> samira_: be jaye query hamoon function e query e mysql bezarid
<samira_> saaber: doros shod mochakkeram kheili lotf kardin
<saaber> samira_: np
<dariush> what is sed? how can i use it?
<dariush> سلام کسی میدونه sed چیه و چطوری میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟
<dariush> کسی میدونه تو آی آر سی چطوری میشه دیگران رو صدا کرد؟
<dariush> کسی میدونه دامنه تحمل باید تو استفاده از آی آر سی چقدر باشه؟
<dariush> کسی میدونه دامنه تحمل چیه؟
<rezad> سلام یه سوال دارم
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-20
<BabakT> سلام. موقع بالا اومدن سیستم دقیقاً قبل از اومدن نشان اوبونتو یه چند خطی توی صفحه‌ی سیاه می‌نویسه.   یه جایی خوندم ممکنه از درست نصب نشدن کارت گرافیک باشه ولی بیشتر راهنمایی نکرده بود. اصلا جایی هست که بشه این پیغامها رو دوباره خوند؟ چون سریع می‌ره. و ا
<BabakT> ینکه چجوری می‌شه رفعش کرد؟
<_root_> salam
<_root_> komaki mikhastam
<_root_> harchi site bodeh az soorceforge download mikardan
<_root_> hameh az bein raftan
<_root_> kesi
<_root_> azin sita soragh nadareh
<morteza> hi
<BabakT> سلام. پیغام افلاین این چجوریه. من یه سوالی دم ظهر پرسیده بودم. الآن نه خودش هست و نه جواب.
<MHA152> BabakT: اینجا از این چیزا نداریم وقتی سوال می پرسی همون موقع باید جواب بگییری
<MHA152> اگه می خواید بعدا بیاید و بهترین جواب را ببینید باید برید فروم
<BabakT> دوستان صحبت از رجیستر و بات و این حرفا می‌کردن که این امکان رو فراهم می‌کنه.
<MHA152> BabakT:سوالتون چیه؟
<BabakT> راجع به پیغامیه که قبل از اومدن لوگوی اوبونتو نشون می‌ده
<MHA152> BabakT:؟چیه؟
<MHA152> BabakT:اون پیغام چیه؟
<BabakT> یه جایی خوندم که مال درست نصب نبودن کارت گرافیکه ولی توضیح بیشتر نداده بود. می‌خواستم بدونم اصلا جایی هست که اینها رو ثبت کنه؟ چون سریع میره
<BabakT> من باید برم. ۱۰ مین دیگه برمیگردم.
<MHA152> BabakT:پیغامش چی هست؟چه مشکلی براتون ایجاد کرده؟
<BabakT> گفتم که سریع میره.
<BabakT> جایی هست که پیغام‌های مربوط به مراحل بوت ثبت بشه؟
<BabakT> من دیگه واقعا باید برم
<MHA152> BabakT:برید بعد که برگشتید حرف می زنیم
<BabakT> برگشتم.
<pourya> salam
<TehranDP> salam bar shoma
<TehranDP> kesi hast
<pourya> che khabara?
<TehranDP> salamati
<TehranDP> pourya: 2 ta soal
<pourya> befarma
<TehranDP> pourya: bezanid toi browsereton google.com
<pourya> khob
<TehranDP> pourya: https raft ya ba http?
<TehranDP> pourya: raftid?
<BabakT> سلام.
<TehranDP> BabakT: salam; 2 ta soal
<BabakT> با HTTPS وصل شد
<BabakT> دومی رو بپرس
<pourya_> شرمنده من قط شدم
<TehranDP> BabakT: yani shoma HTTPS hast? dovomi inke az diroz ta hala az sourceforge nemitonam dl konam
<TehranDP> pourya_: khahesh
<TehranDP> Va in site hasi ke gablan barai dorzadan bod digheh nist
<TehranDP> Shoma ham hamintorid??????
<pourya_> در حال حاضر من نمیتونم امتحان کنم
<BabakT> من با sourceforge مشکل ندارم.
<BabakT> این جریان دور زدن رو خودم نمی‌دونم. اگه بیشتر توضیح بدی شاید بهتر باشه.
<TehranDP> az diroz tala google ro bedon https mireh
<TehranDP> va az sourceforge ham man nemitonam download konam
<TehranDP> kheyal kardam eyb az jae dighe basheh
<TehranDP> ama az ISP maneh
<BabakT> از کجا سرویس می‌گیری.
<BabakT> من با همراه اول وصل شدم.
<TehranDP> BabakT: on zamani ke khali tahrim sourceforge shadid bod hodod 2 sal pish ; ye seri az baro bach omadan ye script be zaban php neveshtan ke site sourceforge ro dor mizad va file ro az ye site mirror motasel be sourceforge dl mikard
<TehranDP> BabakT: IRANCELL
<BabakT> ایرانسل که باید شرایطش بهتر باشه(توی اینترنت)
<TehranDP> BabakT: bali  migham ke az dirooz intori shod
<TehranDP> khob hast diroz yek ho hamechi intori shod
<BabakT> شما که قدر ۲ سال سابقه داری، من یه سوال بپرسم؟
<TehranDP> BabakT: aucs.ir/Forum/sourceforge.php
<TehranDP> BabakT: befarmaid?
<TehranDP> BabakT: befarmaid?
<BabakT> موقع بالا اومدن اوبونتو ، قبل از اومدن آرمش یه چند خط توی صفحه‌ی سیاه می‌نویسه. یه جایی خوندم احتمالاً مال درست نصب نبودن کارت گرافیک هست. ولی انقدر سریع میره که من نمی‌تونم بخونم.
<BabakT> جایی هست که این پیغام های مراحل بوت رو ثبت کنه؟
<TehranDP> BabakT: bale system logsabt mikoneh
<BabakT> کجا؟
<TehranDP> System log
<BabakT> دستت دردنکنه
<TehranDP> BabakT: /var/log
<TehranDP> hameh log hai system injan
<TehranDP> log marboot be X joda marboot be restart va poweron joda va ....
<TehranDP> BabakT:   /var/log/messages log ya sort bardasht omomi system hast
<TehranDP> BabakT:  shoma boro in ro bebin in be cart gerafiki rabt areh  /var/log/xorg.0.log
<TehranDP> BabakT: ^^^^^^
<TehranDP> BabakT: pas chi shod?
<TehranDP> bar mighardam
<TehranDP> enshaallah
<BabakT> شرمنده. یکم دستم بند شده. چند مین دیگه بهت می‌گم
<TehranDP> BabakT: ok
<BabakT> کلاً که سرگیجه گرفتم. ولی چیزی که شبیه اونا باشه پیدا نکردم
<BabakT> یه لوگ به اسم boot پیدا کردم که توش هیچی نبود.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-21
<ReZa> من اوبونتو 13.10 نصب کردم با 2 تا درایو (swap و / ) (دوتا درایو NTFS هم دارم که همه زندگیم توشه و نباید آسیبی ببینه) حالا بعداز نصب میبینم که فلش موس تند تند غیب میشه و ظاهر میشه سرعت سیستمم خیلی پایینه مشکل رو چطوری حل کنم؟
<ReZa> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,80357.0.html
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-22
<s_faraday> سلام
<Mohammadhzp> salam
<Mohammadhzp> che jalebe inja.....
<martin_____> salam
<martin_____> salam ashkan
<martin_____> "من یک سوال دارم ، کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟" ،
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-23
<radmard> چکونه میتوانم package های ubuntu را نصب کنم
<Guest77199> salam be hame azizan vaghteton bekheir
<Hamed> salam
<Hamed> ?
<mohamadmohamadza> hi
<mohamadmohamadza> who can speak persian
<mohamadmohamadza> سلام
<farzam> salam
<farzam> kasi inja nist?!!!
<az_> d
<az_> p
<az_> dp
<az_> salllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<az_> man ba shomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<az_> tamum shod!
<beygi> sirslacker: wtf ?
<MEHRDAD> salam
<MEHRDAD> kasi hast?
<MEHRDAD> kasi nist komak konee?
<MEHRDAD> irani hast?
<MEHRDAD> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-24
<mahdi> ashkan سلام
<aminkhan> salam dustan
<aminkhan> kesi inja farsi balade?
<gandolf> salam
<gandolf> kasi hast ?
<gandolf> ashkan
<gandolf> javad
<gandolf> kasi pasokhgo nist ?
<gandolf> ok
<gandolf> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-17
<R4500L> salam :)
<r4500l> ^_^
<majid_> salam
<majid_> ashkan
<majid_> problem of install grads in ubuntu please help me
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, hasi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-18
<HaM3D> 2rod
<Guest34104> dostan kasi midoni toye irssi chetor mitonam esmamo avaz konam ? va hengame vorod ip mano neshon nade ?
<Amirr> dostan kasi ba cloak kar karde ?
<amir23100> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-19
<ali_> سلام دوستان  کسی هست که تا حالا دستور دی دی
<ali_> dd
<ali_> کل هارد اکستزنالشو از دست بده و بتونه برش گردونه؟
<ali_> من این دستور رو اشتباها زدم می خواستم رو یو اس بی  سنت او اس نصب کنم اشتباها کل اکسترنال رو از دست دادم
<ali_> dd if=centos.iso of=dev/sdb
<anoNxeRo> testdisk ro emtehan kon ali_
<anoNxeRo> age betone kari kone barat
<ali_> mersi , bavar kon mitarsam az mohitesh :-)
<ali_> 500 gig ro vase mardom pak kardam. mitarsam kolaN barnagarde.
<ali_> daram testdisk ro mikhonam,  fek konam to win os narmafzare bishtari dashte bashim  (ona vase man sade tare)
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalesh kame bagarde
<ali_> ye soale koli dd bit be bit file .iso ro to hard_ext neveshte doroste ? 4 gig neveshte , 496 ta dige  bayad bashe na ?
<ali_> bebakhsid internet ghat shod , inam vaze interent ma :-) .
<behdad222> ali_: بقیش هست
<behdad222> مشکلی اصلی اینه که پارتیشن تیبلت پاک شده
<behdad222> ۲ جور میتونی ریکاوری کتی
<behdad222> یا فایل ریکاور که فایلات رو برگردونه
<behdad222> با پارتیشن‌هات رو برگردونی که همه چی نوشه
<behdad222> یادت باشه موقع ریکاور نزنی رو خود هارد برکردونه
<behdad222> testdisk بهترین برنامه‌ای هست که میشناسم
<behdad222> الیته هیج تظمینی هم برای برگشتن نیست
<ali_> ممنون دوستان ، باید برم یه هارد یک ترا پیدا کنم.
<ali_> بازم ممنون
<Azitrex> ali_, chi migiri ? gheymat dari ?
<ali_> نمی دونم . نه. قرض می گیرم.
<anoNxeRo> raga, soaleto bepors
<raga> salam .... mishe begid ke shoma az kodom tozie linux estefade mikonid
<anoNxeRo> raga, che farghi mikone?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-20
<mhb8898> salam
<mhb8898> mishe rahnamaee konid ya link bedid vase tor
<ahmad> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-21
<Ehsan> کسی هست واسه یه سوال من رو راهنمایی کنه؟؟
<farshad> salam
<farshad> be ham
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-22
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> یه  سوال در مورد شبکه کردن کامپیوتر ها
<ali_> من الان یه مودم وایرلس دارم و با پی سی  بهش وصل شدم  که روش یه مودم وایر لس دارم
<ali_> یعنی با وایرلس به مودم ایی دی اس ال وصل شدم
<ali_> سوال اینه ایا می تونم با کارت شبکه که رو پی سم وصله با کابل  به یه کامپیوتر دیگه وصل بشم و اونم اینتر نت داشته باشه؟
<ali_> خلاصه اینه یه مودم وایرلس و 6 سیستم که 3 تاش مودم وایرلس دارن و کارت شبکه و 3 سیستم فقط کارت شبکه  می شه همه رو بهم وصل کرد؟
<MasterPiece> ali_, salam
<ali_> سلام
<MasterPiece> ali_, hame beham vasl hastan alan
<MasterPiece> ali_, bayad betooni az har kodoom oon yekio ping koni
<ali_> نه  -
<MasterPiece> ( albate age vlanning nakarde bashe modem at )
<MasterPiece> ip haye invalid et chi hastan?
<MasterPiece> to paste.ubuntu.com benevis
<MasterPiece> linkesho bede
<ali_> فعلا فقط دو سیستم با کابل بهم وصلا و یکیش به وایرلس
<MasterPiece> vaghti ke device ha
<MasterPiece> be yek DHCP vasl hastan
<MasterPiece> dar halati ke vlanning nakarde bashi
<MasterPiece> ( ke fekr nakonam vlan bandi karde bashi )
<MasterPiece> bayad betooni baghie ro ping koni
<MasterPiece> BAYAD
<MasterPiece> age na, info haye kamel az config e shabake va IP haye har device bayad bedi
<MasterPiece> ke dar paste.ubuntu.com mitooni benevisi
<MasterPiece> $ ip r
<MasterPiece> $ ifconfig
<MasterPiece> $ route -n
<MasterPiece> ba ina mitooni config haye linuxi to bebini
<ali_> یه مشکل من تازه اومدم ویندوز 3هفته است.  ای ار سی ویندوزی ایران ندیدم. ندارم این دستورات رو تو ویندوز لعنتی
<ali_> تو ویندوز دیباگ کردن سخته فقط باید کلیک کنی
<MasterPiece> ali_, raje be windows hich nazari nadaram :D
<ali_> :-)
<MasterPiece> to #windows bebin chizi hast?!!!
<MasterPiece> #windows-ir
<MasterPiece> #win7
<ali_> زندگی می کردیم تو لینوکس
<MasterPiece> emtehan kon khodet :D
<ali_> ممنون به خاطر وقتی که گذاشتی . می سازیم با دردمون.
<ali_> چطور زندگی می شه کرد بدون ترمینال نمی دنم. تشکر بازم.
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-23
<absi1377> salam
<absi1377> man ey moshkeli ba gpg daram
<farbod> سلام کسی هست؟
<behdad222> farbod: بگو عزیزم
<farbod> اقا شب بخیر
<behdad222> شب خوش
<farbod> من میخواستم مک بوک بگیرم میخواستم نظرتو بپرسم :)
<behdad222> چه سوال عجیبی
<behdad222> دوست داری بگیر
<farbod> :)
<farbod> می خواستم بپرسم تا حالا باهاش کار کردی؟
<farbod> کسی راضی هست؟
<behdad222> من شخصا به خاطر کیفیت صفحه نمایشش و طول عمر باتریش میپسندمش
<farbod> برا طراحی وب و برنامه نویسی میخوام
<behdad222> دوستانی که دارند عموما راضیند
<behdad222> چی کد میزنی؟
<farbod> من یه مدل سراغ دارم میشه ببینیش نظرتو بگی؟
<farbod> php python
<behdad222> تا اونجا که من میدونم نباید باهاش به مشکل بخوری
<farbod> این مدلو میشه ببینی یه نظر بدی؟ خیلی ممن.ن
<farbod> http://www.digikala.com/Product/DKP-6022/Apple-MacBook-Pro-With-Retina-Display-13-MGX72/%D8%A7%D9%BE%D9%84-%D9%85%DA%A9-%D8%A8%D9%88%DA%A9-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88-13-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%DA%86-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%AD%D9%87-%D9%86%D9%85%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B4-%D8%B1%D8%AA%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%A7-MGX72
<farbod> Apple MacBook Pro With Retina Display 13 MGX72
<farbod> نظرت چیه؟
<behdad222> من الان یه سیستم با همین کافیگ دارم ولی asus هست
<behdad222> و برام کافیه
<farbod> مال خود منم الان asus
<behdad222> نمیتونم بگم مثلا فلان مدلش بهتره یا چیز دیگه‌ای
<behdad222> ولی میتونم بگم این کانفیگ برات کافیه
<farbod> با لینوکس کد میزنی دیگه؟
<behdad222> yes
<behdad222> این برای چه سالی هست؟
<farbod> همه میگن برا کد زدن مک یه چیز دیگس
<farbod> اگه اشتباه نکنم 2013
<behdad222> مک هم خوبی هایی داره
<behdad222> حرف همه رو ول کن
<behdad222> باید ببینی خودت چه چیزایی نیاز داری و چه چیزایی رو دوست داری
<Azitrex> farbod, google ro baraye kasani ke mac kharidan va narazi budan search kon
<farbod> من مشکلی با ایسوس ندارم وای اگه ببینی یه ذره کلفت و کیفیت صفحه به اپل نمیرسه
<Azitrex> man khudam ThinkPad ro bishtar mipasandam
<farbod> چشم الان نگاه میکنم
<behdad222> تینک پد هم بسیار خوبه
<behdad222> اینا سلیقه‌ایه هرکس باید برای خودش انتخاب کنه
<farbod> اپل از نظر من خوبه ولی قیمتش معادل یک و نیم ماه حقوق منه
<farbod> الان نگاه کردم کسانی که مک خریدن رو
<farbod> بیشترشون به چیزای خیلی جزیی دقت کردن
<behdad222> خلاصش رو به خای چیز خوب تا حالا ساخته شده
<behdad222> باید بین بد‌ها بهترینش رو انتخاب کنی
<farbod> دستتون درد نکنه لطف کردید :)
<farbod> شب همه بخیر و ممنون از راهنمایی
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-16
<parsa> salam
<Guest27972> chand roze ubuntu software center man baz nemishe
<Guest27972> vaqti baz mikonam in error mide :  new software cannot be installed ecoze there is probleb with software currently installed  do you want epair probllem now
<Aref> سلام دوستان
<Aref> کسی هست به شکل ویژه در مورد text processing کار کرده باشه؟
<Aref> به‌نظر شما یادگیری و تسلط بر تمامی ابزارهایی که برای این مورد طراحی شدن یعنی پرل، پایتون و awk و sed نیازه؟
 * CtrlC sings
<aref> سلام
<aref> ی سوال داشتم کسی هست
 * aref slaps lubotu3` around a bit with a large fishbot
<aref> یکی جواب بده خاهشا
<Ahmad_> salam
<Ahmad_> من لینوکس یاد بگیرم از کجا باید شروع کنم
<iraj> Ahmad_, اول نصبش کن بعد شروع کن به کار کردن
<Ahmad_> ubuntu-server
<Ahmad_> ubuntu-desktop]
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-19
<user4-6> salam
<milad_> salam
<Guest89789> man ta hala channel IRC naioomadeh boodam
<Guest89789> jaye khoobieh?
<Guest89789>  الووووو
<Hrorek> iraj, where did MortezaE go?
<iraj> Hrorek, i dont know
<Hrorek> ok
<Azitrex> where do you know morteza ? Hrorek
<Hrorek> this channel and #persian
<yakh> @philipballew, hi
<sadrolla> سلام دوستان
<sadrolla> من یه فلش دارم که به صورت فقط خواندنی mount می‌شه
<sadrolla> کسی می‌تونه راهنمایی کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-20
<ma3x> درود
<ma3x> لینک‌های ubuntu FAQ http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ و new@IRC? RTFM:  http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior  خرابه
<kambiz_> hi guys
<kambiz_> mikham  goshi huawei ro driver hasho nasb konam ro ubuntu
<kambiz_> rahnami  mikonid plz 4
<kambiz_> ؟
<ma3x> salam
<ma3x> driver lazem nadare
<mhp> سلام
<ma3x> salam
<mhp> من کی دی پلاسمای دبیان را نصب کردم ولی پسوردشو بلد تیستم
<ma3x> nasb kardi?
<ma3x> ya live ejra kardi?
<mhp> اره ولی اینترنتو زیر رو کردن حلا پسوردشو بلد نیستم اقایی کن پسوردشو برام گیر بیار
<CtrlC> چی آره؟ سوال که بله و خیری نبود.
<mhp> من الان جلوی رومه
<ma3x> bbein
<ma3x> age nasb kardi
<ma3x> moghe nasb ke user misazi
<ma3x> password ham barash misazi
<ma3x> age live boot kardi
<ma3x> ye dastane dg i e
<mhp> ببین
<mhp> من کالی لینوکس نصب کردم
<mhp> بعد
<ma3x> khob kali ro kasi nasb nemikone
<mhp> صفحه گرافیکی گنوم با ترمینال حذف شد
<ma3x> man kolan ba in distro haye *** kar nakardam
<CtrlC> کالی! فرار کنید.
<ma3x> etelaati ham nadaram
<mhp> نه نه
<mhp> بزار اول داستانمو بشنو
<mhp> من گنومو حذفکردم دیگه رفتم تو رابط متنی بعد
<mhp> Kde plasma desktop دبیان رو نصب کردم بعد
<mhp> اومد بالا از من پسورد خواست موقع نصب از من نه یوزر گرفت نه پسورد
<mhp> من فقط اسم رمز لعنتی دبیانو میخوام همین
<mhp> جایزتم محفوضه
<CtrlC> اسم رمزی نداره. تنها چیزی که داره اونیه که موقع نصب وارد کردی.
<CtrlC> جایزه؟:|
<mhp> اره
<mhp> اموزش هک
<CtrlC> :|
<mhp> من بیام تو سیستم
<mhp> اموزشت میدم طوریکه دانشگها رو هک کنی
<mhp> و ار کاری که بخوای
<mhp> جوابت چیه
<CtrlC> ='))
<mhp> من بیام تو سیستم ایدیتو بدست میارمو میام تو کامپیترتو اماده میکنم
<CtrlC> ma3x: بیا مشکلشو حل کن و صاحب قدرت بی پایان شو.
<mhp> من هر کاری کردم حداقل پنج ساله کارم هک کردنه ولی الان به بد مشکلی خوردم
<mhp> البته نه غیر قانونی
<mhp> قانونی با پلیس فتا ولی ناشناس موندن طوریکه هیچ کس نمیدونه من کیم
<mhp> جوابت چیه
<mhp> رو خط بمونم یا نه
<CtrlC> قطع شدم. کار تو که نبود؟ mhp :-D
<mhp> نه
<mhp> حالا جوابتو بگو
<mhp> دختر که نیستی هستی
<CtrlC> 5.115.39.255  فعلا صبر کن دارم به سیستمت وصل میشم.
<mhp> باشه
<CtrlC> اونم آی پی ته.
<mhp_> سلام
<mhp_> اونجایی
<CtrlC> علیک السلام. چرا قطع و وصل کردی؟
<mhp_> کارت خودت بود
<CtrlC> از کجا فهمیدی؟
<mhp_> الان مثلا میخواستی بگی منم از هک یه چیزایی بلدم
<CtrlC> اندروید داری؟
<mhp_> اره
<CtrlC> خیلی خوبه.:-)
<mhp_> جوابتو ندادی
<CtrlC> نه من معامله نمیکنم. :-D
<mhp_> خیلی خوبه
<CtrlC> خدا رو شکر عکسای تلگرامتو نزدی تو گالری!
<mhp_> میدونی یه حقیقتی که درباره من وجود داره اینه که من هم وجود دارم هم ندارم
<CtrlC> بعضیا میزنن تو گالری اعصاب نمیمونه برای آدم.
<CtrlC> whoa!
<mhp_> خوب تو تلگرامم بودی
<CtrlC> برو بچه جان.به جا این کارا به زندگیت برس.
<CtrlC> از آشیانه هم بکش بیرون.
<CtrlC> چیزی یاد نمیگیری و وقتتو تلف میکنی.
<mhp_> برو دعا کن کامیوتر دیگه ایی ندارم وگرنه هاردو مادربردتو یه جا میسوزوندم
<CtrlC> الان میرم دو رکعت نماز شکر میخونم. مرسی.
<mhp_> به محض وصل شدن سیستمتو میترکونم
<CtrlC> =))
<Azitrex> CtrlC, naterekidi hanuz ? :D
<CtrlC> Azitrex: کلی دعا کردم فعلا که زندم. :))
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-21
<ma3x_> nick recover ma3x
<ma3x_> hmm
<ma3x_> nick e man alan 'ma3x_' e ya 'ma3x'?
<Physicist> salam dustan
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-22
<gazanfar> join
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-21
<reza> salam
<reza> kasi hast
<reza> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-22
<ali_> salam
<Farhad02> Slim
<Saeb> فاروق
<Saeb> سلام به همه. چطو مسیجا افلاینم بخونم چطو افلاین بفرستم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-24
<ehsanjt99> ba salam , dostan man taze ubuntu ro nasb kardam aslan bahash ashnaei nadaram , mikham abzare avalie karam ke rooye windows hast ro inja ham dashte basham , azaton rahnamaei mikham . 1-mishe roye ubuntu hotspotshield ya vpn nasb kard ?
<Amiri83> HELP
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-20
<Guest82052> help
<mohdjo> سلام
<mohdjo> سلااااام کسی نیست
<testubunt> hi
<testubunt> i want a persian calendar for wiki
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-21
<cipher> salam.
<cipher> rofagha behtarin ketabi ke tu zamineye sysadmin hast chie?
<cipher> mikham tarjome kanam.bara forum.
<cipher> kasi nist rahnamayi kone?
<cipher> kasi nabud?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-22
<mahdi1030> سلام بنده موقع ورود به اوبونتو بعد از این که در گراب گزینه ی اوبونتو رو میزنم یه چند خط نوشته میاد بعد روی (این خط میمونه started iid sensor proxy server )
<mahdi1030> لطفا کمک کنید مشکل حل شه
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-23
<rocketboy98> سلام یه سوال داشتم
<rocketboy98> یه سوال در این مورد داشتم یک مشکلی که من با مودم TD-LTE ایرانسل دارم . مشکل portforwarding و DMZ host است من قبلا با اینترنت ADSL کار میکردم و DMZ host جواب میداد مثلا روش سایت و سرور بازی هاست میکردم و افراد دیگر از کشور های مختلف بدون مشکل وصل میشدند اما با این
<rocketboy98> مشکل dmz host با مودم ایزانسل ذارم
<rocketboy98> alo
<rocketboy98> alllooooo
<rocketboy98> alllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<rocketboy98> !say alo'
<rocketboy98> !asay
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-24
<mohsenolad> سلام
<yoyo_> help
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-25
<armin_> salam
<armin_> che balayi sare channel telegrametun omade
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-19
<brutalaztec> kasi hast?
<hamidvand> hello every body
<hamidvand> من نمیتونم تو تالار گفتگو ها ثبت نام کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-20
<amir_> hello
<amir_> kasi hast?
<amir_> man be ye moshkeli barkhordam tu ubuntu 18.10
<amir_> vaghti sidebar ro jash ro taghyir midam masalan mizanam bottom k payine safhe bashe
<amir_> setting mire va dg harcheghad talash mikonam panjareye setting nemiad
<amir_> process esh run mishe vali panjarash nemiad
<amir_> che az GU
<amir_> va che ba commandesh
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-23
<mahdi> slm mn ubuntu ro taze roye mahsin majazi virtual box nasb kardam vali vaghti ke vared mishe hang mikone va dg nemitonam kari angam bedam mamnon misham agar komak konid
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-24
<Mr> Hi.
<Guest68512> Help
#ubuntu-ir 2019-11-22
<ali> s
